# knitting tea party 1 july '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 1 July '16

Snow White Kitty has decided to join me here at the computer - he can be a bit pushy. He is walking back and forth in front of me trying to get my attention. His tail drapes across my glasses from time to time - what he is trying to tell me is that it is all about him - pet me - pet me. He is a demanding kitty at times - and then he curls up beside me and goes to sleep.

71° this afternoon - blue sky with white puffy clouds - breezy. It is going to be cool later on at Tinora - the wind has nothing to stop it out in the country - think they will get a bit chilly at the game tonight. I believe it is the beginning of another tournament weekend - I will make an effort to see some of the games.

I thought I would start out today with a treat for our furry friends - this could be a spur of the moment treat or as it says - a birthday cake. I think it would be fun just to surprise him with a treat.

Coconut-Honey Doggy Cake

An easy coconut-honey doggy cake made with only a handful of ingredients and perfect for celebrating your pup's birthday!

Yield: 1 small cake
Prep Time: 15 minutes
Cook Time: 15 to 20 minutes
Total Time: 35 minutes

An easy doggie cake made with only a handful of ingredients and perfect for celebrating your pup's birthday!

Ingredients:

3 tablespoons refined coconut oil, melted
2 tablespoons honey
3 eggs
1¾ cup (248 grams) all-purpose flour
Yogurt, for frosting

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 7-ounce ramekins; set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together the melted coconut oil, honey and eggs. Stir in the flour until totally absorbed.

3. Divide the batter between the two ramekins and baked until lightly browned and firm when pressed in the center, 15 to 20 minutes.

4. Cool in the ramekins, then remove them and fill and frost with plain yogurt. Serve!

Note: The original recipe called for almond flour, which would be healthier for your pup, but I avoid baking with nut products at home with Joseph. So feel free to substitute almond flour for the all-purpose flour if you'd like! No need to adjust anything else.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/coconut-honey-doggie-cake/

I really like the sound of the following three recipes. I love pasta - especially spaghetti. These are quick easy lunches or dinners when you don't want to put out a lot of effort. They can also be made before hand and frozen. 
Creamy Chicken Spaghetti

Ingredients:

8 oz. angel hair pasta (1/2 box)
2 cups chopped, cooked chicken*
2 (10 oz.) cans cream of chicken soup, undiluted
1 cup salsa
1 cup (8 oz. container) sour cream
2 cups Mexican cheese blend, divided use
1 tbsp. Taco seasoning
dried parsley, for topping (optional)

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350f degrees. Spray a 9x13 baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

2. Cook pasta according to package directions (remember, you are only using half a box of angel hair pasta here. Once pasta is cooked, drain well.

3. Place pasta back into the pot and add diced chicken, cream of chicken soups, salsa, sour cream, 1 cup of Mexican cheese blend and taco seasoning. Stir well to combine (this will take a few minutes.)

4. Pour combined mixture into your prepared baking dish.

5. Top with remaining cheese and a sprinkling of dried parsley. Cover with nonstick aluminum foil.

6. Cook in the oven for about 25 minutes (until hot and bubbly.)

7. Serve with some Mexican cornbread bread and a salad!

*Cook's Notes: For the chicken, to make it quicker, you can purchase the pre-cooked or pre-grilled chicken in the refrigerated section and freezer sections of your grocery store.

www.thecountrycook.net

Spasagna

Ingredients:

1 (26oz) Jar of your favorite Spaghetti Sauce
1 (16 oz.) Jar Garlic Alfredo Sauce
1 lb. spaghetti noodles
1 pound of ground beef
2 cups shredded mozzarella
1/2 cup milk (2% or higher)
1 tsp. dried oregano
1 tsp. dried parsley

Directions:

1. Cook spaghetti noodles according to package directions. Drain noodles very well.

2. Preheat oven to 350 degrees (F)

3. Spray 9x13 baking dish with nonstick spray.

4. In a large bowl, combine alfredo sauce, mozzarella, milk, oregano and parsley.

5. Stir well to combine.

6. Add cooked spaghetti noodles and toss to coat them completely.

7. Place entire mixture into baking dish

8. Cover with aluminum foil and bake for about 30 minutes.

9. While it cooks, start browning your ground beef in a medium sauce pan.

10. Once beef is brown and crumbled, drain well to remove excess grease.

11. Over low heat add spaghetti sauce and mix. Put cover over sauce pan and allow the mixture to keep warm until pasta is ready.

12. After pasta is finished cooking, remove foil and allow to cool for 8-10 minutes.

I will warn you, if you don't allow the mixture to cool a bit before slicing, it can get just a bit runny on you but the taste is still fantastic!

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2011/06/spasagna.html#GUlhLKL4eGri3XKB.99

Friendship Spaghetti Pie

Ingredients:

1 (16 oz.) box spaghetti
1 pound ground beef
1/2 cup chopped onion
1 (24 oz.) jar spaghetti sauce
4 tbsp. butter or margarine
1 cup parmesan cheese, grated
4 eggs, beaten
1 1/2 cups ricotta cheese
1 tsp. garlic, minced
1 tsp. Italian seasoning
2 cups mozzarella, shredded
dried parsley, for topping (optional)

Directions:

1. Cook spaghetti according to package directions. Make sure to season the boiling water with about a tablespoon of sea salt or kosher salt and olive oil before adding the spaghetti.

2. While spaghetti noodles are cooking, start cooking ground beef and onions.

3. After meat is browned and crumbled, turn off heat and drain excess grease. Put meat back into pan and then stir in spaghetti sauce. Leave it in the pan until ready to use.

4. Once spaghetti has been cooked and drained. Turn off heat. Pour spaghetti noodles back into pot. Stir in butter until it melts and coats the spaghetti well. Then stir in beaten eggs and parmesan cheese. Stir quickly.

5. Set out two 9-inch (ungreased) pie pans and evenly divide spaghetti noodle mixture into each pan.

6. In a medium bowl, combine ricotta cheese with garlic and Italian seasoning. Stir well.

7. Evenly distribute cheese mixture over each pan of spaghetti noodles. Drop it all over by small spoonfuls.
Then take the back of the spoon (or a butter knife) and spread ricotta out evenly over the noodles.

8. Top each pie with meat sauce. Evenly dividing it between both pans.

9. Finally, top each pie with shredded mozzarella. Again, dividing it evenly between each pan.

DIRECTIONS FOR IMMEDIATE COOKING:

1. Preheat oven to 350F degrees.

2. Place the pie tin on a cookie sheet (this will make it easier to put in and take out of the oven.)

3. Bake pie for about 25 minutes until bubbly and cheese is melted.

DIRECTIONS FOR FREEZING:

1. Cover well with plastic wrap. Then wrap it with a layer of aluminum foil. If your disposable pie tin came with a lid, put the lid on top as well. Then freeze.

2.When cooking from frozen, remove all plastic wrap and aluminum foil and any lids, etc.

3. Place pie tin on cookie sheet and bake uncovered for about 45 minutes until bubbly and cheese is melted.

Makes (2) 9-inch pies.

www.thecountrycook.net

hope all of you are planning a fantastic weekend with fantastic weather. we all deserve it. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Sam! just marking my place!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 24 th June, 2016* by Darowil 

*Dreamweaver* popped in. In hospital for some complications with her surgeries and of course Jynx being Jynx things aren't going smoothly

*Agnescr* had 3 outpatient appointments last week. Her BP was low, own GP has decreased her medications slightly and see what happens over next 2 weeks. Her son had back surgery and after 3 years he is finally almost pain free.

Erin the little baby indirectly related to *Kate* has had more surgery which resulted in an emergency call which she survived but has required two further lots of surgery since then - including a 10 hour one.

*Gagesmom* popped in to say very busy.

*Swedenme's* DS1 has been accepted into a trial for a new drug - means trips to London every few weeks but worth the trip.

*Pacer's* son Matthew has had tonsillitis which has been reluctant to clear up so is now on antibiotics - hoping he recovers as they are due to go on vacation. Mary won employee of the month.

*Swedenme* has had chest issues. Looks like it might be reflux.

*Budasha* having eye issues so getting them checked.

The young son of a friend of *Rookie's* drowned at a pool party this week.

*Lurker's* water bill has finally been sorted out and her share is acceptable.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS from 24th June, 2016 KTP
2 - *Lurker* - Guernsey
6 - *Swedenme* - Raincloud?!!
10 - *Swedenme* - Donkey & foal / Rose
11 - *Cashmeregma* - Necklace / Lucky elephant
13 - *Sam* - Canada's 9 Most Amazing Wild Animals (link)
13 - *Sam* - Stunning photos (link)
14 - *Fan* - 2nd baby blanket
21 - *Sassafras* - Hiking pics (downloads)
24 - *Mrsvette* - Zee-O the cat
25 - *Mrsvette* - Bobbi the cat
27 - *Lurker* - Diet funny
28 - *Mrsvette* - Sweater
35 - *Agnes* - Sweater / Socks
36 - *Lurker* - Gwen's guernsey
45 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene & Barbel
46 - *Cashmeregma* - Wall light/Daralene and Bill
47 - *Cashmeregma* - Knitted fairies (link)
49 - *Sassafras* - Heart Lake (download)
51 - *Bonnie* - Garden flowers
56 - *Fan* - Sweaters
58 - *Swedenme* - Sign
60 - *Cashmeregma* - Garden/Bouquet/Orchid/Photo
66 - *Swedenme* - Baby top, shoes and headband
67 - *Fan* - Rain / Sheep sweater
68 - *Fan* - Buttons
72 - *Cashmeregma* - Reflections on a gorgeous Steinway
72 - *Cashmeregma* - Daralene & french friend
72 - *Sugarsugar* - Ribbon stars in support of anti violence
73 - *Gwen* - Dyed yarn
74 - *Sassafras* - Joy / High country meadow
75 - *Agnes* - Socks
75 - *Lurker* - Gwen's guernsey
76 - *Gwen* - Crochet curly Q
76 - *Agnes* - Peony
85 - *Swedenme* - Mishka
86 - *Gwen* - Tangled yarn
89 - *Agnes* - Knitting disaster!
89 - *Sorlenna* - Hat

RECIPES
2 - *Sam* - Potato, bacon, cheddar tart (link)
14 - *Sam* - Chicken picatta with pasta & mushrooms
24 - *Kate* - Potted hough

SAM'S RECIPES ARE ON PAGES.....
1, 2, 14, 25, 33 and 52

CRAFTS
25 - *Sam* - Crochet shark snuggle sack (link)
46 - *Sorlenna* - Icicle ornament (link)
50 - *Agnes* - Regia Pairfect 2 sock yarn (link)
50 - *Agnes* - Spiral iCord (links)
69 - *Sam* - Socks / Baby quilt (links)
78 - *Sam* - Tuni washcloth (link) 
82 - *Sugarsugar* - Stars tutorial (link)
88 - *Bonnie* - Diagonal ribbing (link)

OTHERS
2 - *Sam* - TSA week in review (link)
15 - *Sam* - Reading emotions quiz (link)
19 - *Bonnie* - Palatine Irish (link)
29 - *Lurker* - Quakers response to Brexit (link)
36 - *Sam* - 50 Kate Middleton outfits (link)
45 - *Cashmeregma* - Cologne retaurants (links)
45 - *Darowil* - Alice Springs beanie festival (link)
46 - *Cashmeregma* - Friends' websites (links)
50 - *Gwen* - The geography of men & women (funny)
68 - *Sam* - How to post a picture on KP (link)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am here....still fixing my knitting disaster,almost back to where I was.
Thanks Sam for starting us of again this week and to the ladies for summary
that coconut cake looks good :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am here....still fixing my knitting disaster,almost back to where I was.
> Thanks Sam for starting us of again this week and to the ladies for summary
> that coconut cake looks good :sm24:


It takes a lot of patience to pick your way back over so many stitches, and rows! Good that you are nearly there!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam you have got to stop these Friday's from coming round so quick I was positive it was only Monday yesterday 
It's been a bit breezy here too with the odd shower . I saw the most beautiful double rainbow while out with mishka and it stayed in the sky for such a long time . I've never seen a double one before and would you know I left my phone at home so no picture . Hope you get to see at least one game and that it's not to chilly 

Agnes I hope your knitting is all sorted now look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week. Cats rule, dogs drool.
Kate, thank you for, OOPS CRAFT, synopsis?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Another Friday and here we are! May we all have a good week.

I for one am looking forward to the three day weekend (says the person who just had vacation, ha ha).


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day. 

Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.

Matthew continues to get better. I think I have developed a slight cough so I need to treat it so I don't get everyone else sick.

I received an email from work today that I/DH won a $250 award for a program we participate in. That is wonderful since DH had some unpaid time off and will have some days next week that will be unpaid. With the employee of the month award and this award, we will make up for some of his loss income. Part of the family will leave in the morning for a well needed vacation. We will leave our oldest son home to work. Matthew, DH and myself will travel tomorrow. I will take the camera along to get some pictures. We are visiting family and then heading to a wedding next weekend. I will hopefully get the opportunity to meet machriste next week. I am looking forward to that. The wedding is in the same general area that she lives so we won't have to go far out of our way to meet up. The wedding is Saturday afternoon and we will arrive Friday sometime. First we will visit family out in Nebraska and then drive up to Minnesota at the end of the week. With that in mind I need to get more laundry done and start packing. We picked up the wedding gift today and sausages from the butcher shop to share with family. Busy week next week. I guess that is not much different than my normal except I will have some time to knit and read during the week.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

70 degrees sounds wonderful. Texas, well, that's another matter. The quick spaghetti recipes sound very good. I have one that is Spaghetti Pizza and if interested, I will be glad to send it. It is not in a crust, despite "pizza". Still knitting for charity, but doing much more painting (animals, butterflies, flowers, etc.). So sad about the youngster drowning and the little baby, Erin, having to endure surgeries. I well understand acid reflux and hope Swedenme gets on the right med. I had to double up on my new med to finally get mine under control and thankfully, I am doing better and can go back to the one dosage per day. Praying the new med for Swedenme's son will bring wonderful results. Life is not easy: Handle with prayer. Wishing the U.S. KPers a glorious 4th of July. It surely came fast this year. Stay safe, everyone and kept your focus on any kiddies in a pool. We don't want anymore statistics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sending traveling mercies for you and family Mary. You so deserve the vacation time. Hope you can rest some during it tooi.

Sounds like such aggressive treatment for Lorraine. I know you said she receives this for 6 months prior to surgery. How often during the 6 month treatment will she receive the chemo? Weekly, monthy? Praying for her daily and for her children. I do hope she will be a survivor.

Congrats to your DH and you on the winnings. Glad to hear of good things happening for good people which you and your family certainly are good people.

Also such good news about Bella and so glad she is enjoying the alpaca finger puppet. (I had received it at last year's KAP and just knew there was a purpose for it.) I hope to get her some more finger puppets made using my embroidery machine soon. I'll see if I can find some other knitted ones to share with you too.


pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies for the new tea party. 
A mixed weather day today, warm and dry, then wet while I was coming back from lunch and cooler and back again. Take care all. Those in need of them are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


How wonderful that Bella has been able to stay home for so long- a bit of 'normality' for the family.
God is good providing you with a bot of added income when you need it.
Hope you have a wonderful vacation and manage to catch up with machristie. Will DS1 be joining you at all? Happens as they get older that they need to live their own lives.

Talking of that type of thing. Today is election day and David suggested a while ago that Maryanne apply for work for the day. She listened to him and has one days work. It will be a very long day-and she doesn't cope well with long days. But it means she is missing a family 70th today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> 70 degrees sounds wonderful. Texas, well, that's another matter. The quick spaghetti recipes sound very good. I have one that is Spaghetti Pizza and if interested, I will be glad to send it. It is not in a crust, despite "pizza". Still knitting for charity, but doing much more painting (animals, butterflies, flowers, etc.). So sad about the youngster drowning and the little baby, Erin, having to endure surgeries. I well understand acid reflux and hope Swedenme gets on the right med. I had to double up on my new med to finally get mine under control and thankfully, I am doing better and can go back to the one dosage per day. Praying the new med for Swedenme's son will bring wonderful results. Life is not easy: Handle with prayer. Wishing the U.S. KPers a glorious 4th of July. It surely came fast this year. Stay safe, everyone and kept your focus on any kiddies in a pool. We don't want anymore statistics.


Thank you 81 bright eyes I'm hoping the medication works , I don't like all this breathlessness and coughing I get but I can't complain as I don't feel ill or anything so I will see if the medication works . Glad you got yours under control 
Son starts new treatment in a couple of weeks so we will have to see how that goes too 
Sonja


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, a frosty fine start to our Saturday here. We have been out for breakfast at a restaurant which has delicious locally farmed eggs, pork, bacon, etc. they also have a fridge full of their meats you can buy. We buy their bacon-pork sausages which are very nice. 
Our old Jaguar car has needed lots of repairs, but finally got it going really well, the whole gearbox needed replacing, so our bargain buy has cost a few thousand bucks more, but still a good car for all that.
Also got Stu to agree to having all house done in new carpet. I'm on a roll with this so might work on some other things after this. The house is 24 years old so things need replacing here and there. 
Blessings to all needing support.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

81brighteyes, good to see your post.
Mary, glad Matthew getting better. Congratulate DH. Glad Bella home for so many consecutive days. Enjoy your vacation, you sure deserve one.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, nice you can fix up a little.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> How wonderful that Bella has been able to stay home for so long- a bit of 'normality' for the family.
> God is good providing you with a bot of added income when you need it.
> Hope you have a wonderful vacation and manage to catch up with machristie. Will DS1 be joining you at all? Happens as they get older that they need to live their own lives.
> 
> Talking of that type of thing. Today is election day and David suggested a while ago that Maryanne apply for work for the day. She listened to him and has one days work. It will be a very long day-and she doesn't cope well with long days. But it means she is missing a family 70th today.


DS#1 is driving out to join us on Wednesday. I have to admit that I am a bit nervous about that. He hasn't driven 10-12 hour road trip ever before. We will have two vehicles to drive up to the wedding and back home with 3 drivers. I will probably drive most of those two days and let the guys switch off on the other vehicle.

Maryanne will need to rest up for a week after working that long day. I am sure the stress and anxiety will exhaust her.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Gwen*, I'd be happy to untangle that skein of yarn that Alice had so much fun with earlier. You could mail it to me or I could get it done at KAP if that suits you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy that is so sweet of you to offer. I'll get to it eventually; just not up to doing it right now. As some find detangling yarn relaxing it is just the opposite for me; will totally frustrate me in not time at all. I won't be making the trip to the KAP this year. DD will have just gotten home and we have some other things in the works so need to be a bit conservative. I was glad to see that Tami received more reservations and that the number attending is up to something like 20 at this point. I know you all will have a wonderful time. I will be thinking of you and Don and will miss seeing you two; definitely some of my favorite folks!


jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, I'd be happy to untangle that skein of yarn that Alice had so much fun with earlier. You could mail it to me or I could get it done at KAP if that suits you.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We'll miss you, too, Gwen. I'd forgotten that you weren't going to make it this year. Our loss, for certain.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Finally back home; what a nice trip. I'm nearly asleep on the couch watching Gone with the Wind. One of the houses we saw in Natchez was used for some of the scenes. I'll write more later. Love to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was thinking the same thing sonja - not only do the friday's seem to come around too quickly - here it is the first of july - half the year gone. how is your christmas knitting coming girls? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam you have got to stop these Friday's from coming round so quick I was positive it was only Monday yesterday
> It's been a bit breezy here too with the odd shower . I saw the most beautiful double rainbow while out with mishka and it stayed in the sky for such a long time . I've never seen a double one before and would you know I left my phone at home so no picture . Hope you get to see at least one game and that it's not to chilly
> 
> Agnes I hope your knitting is all sorted now look forward to seeing it finished


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and all!!! Thanks so much for another week with you all, and the summaries are wonderful. 
David got home a couple hours ago, so we're just relaxing, watching "The Big Interview" with Willie Nelson, and eating dinner. 
The three girls across the street leave with their dad tomorrow morning, so Carly spent a few hours with them today. Her stepfather will be moving back to the nursing home from the hospital on Monday, then in a month he'll head to rehab, he is doing much much better, thank you all for the prayers and positive healing energies. My aunts been diagnosed with stage for cancer, it's metasticized throughout her body and on her spine, they are going to try to cement her spine so that she'll be able to get around better, I think they are planning on having her do chemo or radiation but I'm not sure yet which. It's been hard on my cousin(her son), I told him that I will sit with her anytime they need to get away or just have to go do things. 
It's been so busy around here, keeping up with housework, the garden, the community garden, and my aunt, oh, and Carly. lol
I think I need a vacation. :sm09: 
Hopes and prayers that everyone is doing well or on the way to being mended, as well as family members and friends.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


Wonderful news on Bella, praying that it continues, and definitely praying for your friend and family, I'm sure it's very hard on the children as much as her.
Congrats on the two awards, you definitely deserve them, and wonderful timing also. Safe travels, and have a wonderful time, it's too bad family doesn't live on the west side of Nebraska. :sm02: 
We go on vacation to Yellowstone on the 11th, am getting excited and can't wait, I think I've gotten most things gathered and sorted. 
Again, safe journey.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you will be missed gwen - hopefully kap2017 will see you and marianne in attendance. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Joy that is so sweet of you to offer. I'll get to it eventually; just not up to doing it right now. As some find detangling yarn relaxing it is just the opposite for me; will totally frustrate me in not time at all. I won't be making the trip to the KAP this year. DD will have just gotten home and we have some other things in the works so need to be a bit conservative. I was glad to see that Tami received more reservations and that the number attending is up to something like 20 at this point. I know you all will have a wonderful time. I will be thinking of you and Don and will miss seeing you two; definitely some of my favorite folks!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Empathy to Agnes and Gwen for their yarn related frustrations. I bought some beautiful hot pink wool in Ireland and stayed awake most of one night trying to untangle it. One of my DDs is very good at it and find it relaxing????

I donated blood today and then rewarded myself with some delicious spaghetti and meatballs. Got to get me strength back.

Today I found our living room furniture all pushed to one end (so I can't get to the piano) and the dining room chairs and tables all shoved to one side (could serve as a nice dance floor now.). After the 4th, workers will start moving all furniture down from upstairs so the pros can begin the asbestos removal. This extra snag is going to affect the completion date. I think it's going to be tight.

Looking forward to the visit from Mary snd Matthew!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful that Bella has been able to stay home for so long- a bit of 'normality' for the family.
> God is good providing you with a bot of added income when you need it.
> Hope you have a wonderful vacation and manage to catch up with machristie. Will DS1 be joining you at all? Happens as they get older that they need to live their own lives.
> 
> Talking of that type of thing. Today is election day and David suggested a while ago that Maryanne apply for work for the day. She listened to him and has one days work. It will be a very long day-and she doesn't cope well with long days. But it means she is missing a family 70th today.


It's great that Maryanne followed the suggestion to work the day, but I'm sure it will be a long and stressful one for her, too bad that she'll be missing the birthday, but hopefully she'll cope okay with the stress of the day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all, a frosty fine start to our Saturday here. We have been out for breakfast at a restaurant which has delicious locally farmed eggs, pork, bacon, etc. they also have a fridge full of their meats you can buy. We buy their bacon-pork sausages which are very nice.
> Our old Jaguar car has needed lots of repairs, but finally got it going really well, the whole gearbox needed replacing, so our bargain buy has cost a few thousand bucks more, but still a good car for all that.
> Also got Stu to agree to having all house done in new carpet. I'm on a roll with this so might work on some other things after this. The house is 24 years old so things need replacing here and there.
> Blessings to all needing support.


Great that you've gotten the Jag all fixed up, and great that you've gotten Stu to agree with the carpet, I agree, may as well keep on going if t's working.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for starting another week Sam, how did it get to be Friday again so quickly.
Thanks for the summaries, ladies.
Mary, have a nice vacation, safe travels.
Good news about Bella 
Kaye, sorry about the ad news for your Aunt, I hope they are giving her good pain management, cancer in the spine is so nasty. My mom's went there from her breast 
We are in Lethbridge, it was a long day. We got poured on for about an hour????Thanks goodness for my wet suit.
It was quite nice later in the day. Last time we were down here it was so hot we got mild heat stroke, maybe that hail a few days ago is still cooling things, it was about 8" deep in places near here.
Well, I better ge to bed.
Hope Canadians had a nice Canada Day & those in the US have a nice 4 th of July long weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting another week Sam, how did it get to be Friday again so quickly.
> Thanks for the summaries, ladies.
> Mary, have a nice vacation, safe travels.
> Good news about Bella
> ...


She has pain meds finally, thank goodness, but she has good days and bad days. My grandfather's (my aunts dad) cancer went from pancreas I think, to spine, they put metal rods in and he got a good many years after that, but it wasn't spread through his body, I think they did or are going to do a CAT scan to see if it's entered her brain, hopefully it hasn't gotten there yet, she seems to have most of her faculties about her though, so keeping hope. 
glad the day cleared up, it's easier to enjoy in sunshine than in rain.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have finally finished commenting on last week, and joined you here. I still have two pages to catch up here, but it will wait, as it is 12:37AM. Should have been in bed at least an hour ago. DH has tomorrow off, and will be awake early anyway, and will want me awake also. 

Julie, sending you hugs as our July 2 is now your July 3. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> She has pain meds finally, thank goodness, but she has good days and bad days. My grandfather's (my aunts dad) cancer went from pancreas I think, to spine, they put metal rods in and he got a good many years after that, but it wasn't spread through his body, I think they did or are going to do a CAT scan to see if it's entered her brain, hopefully it hasn't gotten there yet, she seems to have most of her faculties about her though, so keeping hope.
> glad the day cleared up, it's easier to enjoy in sunshine than in rain.


Praying it has not gone too far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hello everyone. I have finally finished commenting on last week, and joined you here. I still have two pages to catch up here, but it will wait, as it is 12:37AM. Should have been in bed at least an hour ago. DH has tomorrow off, and will be awake early anyway, and will want me awake also.
> 
> Julie, sending you hugs as our July 2 is now your July 3. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


That is kind of you Tami, Thanks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


 Great news about Bella Mary and good news about you and husbands little windfall 
Hope you all have a wonderful relaxing vacation and a lovely meeting with machriste


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally back home; what a nice trip. I'm nearly asleep on the couch watching Gone with the Wind. One of the houses we saw in Natchez was used for some of the scenes. I'll write more later. Love to all.


Glad you had a nice trip Jeanette but it's always nice to get home again . Hope you sleep well


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i was thinking the same thing sonja - not only do the friday's seem to come around too quickly - here it is the first of july - half the year gone. how is your christmas knitting coming girls? --- sam


Ive wrote a list does that count as starting my Christmas knitting ???? I'm going to knit my oldest a Christmas afghan just need to get some navy yarn and decide what size I want to make it . Although I think that will depend on how much time I have . I'm just going to knit what I want to knit and if anyone wants anything they can have it . Worked well last year I even gave away what I had made to keep


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

No Christmas knitting for me this year unless you count what I am knitting for me,and unless any family request anything that will be it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 is driving out to join us on Wednesday. I have to admit that I am a bit nervous about that. He hasn't driven 10-12 hour road trip ever before. We will have two vehicles to drive up to the wedding and back home with 3 drivers. I will probably drive most of those two days and let the guys switch off on the other vehicle.
> 
> Maryanne will need to rest up for a week after working that long day. I am sure the stress and anxiety will exhaust her.


I've been laughing at David. He was the one who suggested it and has been really excited by it. And he just discovered how late she might be finishing- and is now worrying about her! One of the main reasons I wasn't keen on it for her!

We have been out for the afternoon and are heading to Vicky's soon. For a number of elections now we have had Pizzas and watched the count. As Maryanne couldn't join us and we were out this afternoon I hadn't thought of it. But Vick suggested it so we are doing it with David's sisters, partners and his sisters brother and his wife (no actual relation to David or the girls).
Chatting to a lady at David's family do this afternoon. She said something about her sister being married to an Australian who was a Constitutional lawyer in Boganville. Well not too many we thought and sure enough her brother in law is my cousin- (well my fathers first cousin, but closer in age to me than Dad). And not only that the family we were closest to as kids- and indeed I lived with his parents for 2 years!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all!!! Thanks so much for another week with you all, and the summaries are wonderful.
> David got home a couple hours ago, so we're just relaxing, watching "The Big Interview" with Willie Nelson, and eating dinner.
> The three girls across the street leave with their dad tomorrow morning, so Carly spent a few hours with them today. Her stepfather will be moving back to the nursing home from the hospital on Monday, then in a month he'll head to rehab, he is doing much much better, thank you all for the prayers and positive healing energies. My aunts been diagnosed with stage for cancer, it's metasticized throughout her body and on her spine, they are going to try to cement her spine so that she'll be able to get around better, I think they are planning on having her do chemo or radiation but I'm not sure yet which. It's been hard on my cousin(her son), I told him that I will sit with her anytime they need to get away or just have to go do things.
> It's been so busy around here, keeping up with housework, the garden, the community garden, and my aunt, oh, and Carly. lol
> ...


Great news about Carly's father. Not so good about your aunt though.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've been laughing at David. He was the one who suggested it and has been really excited by it. And he just discovered how late she might be finishing- and is now worrying about her! One of the main reasons I wasn't keen on it for her!
> 
> We have been out for the afternoon and are heading to Vicky's soon. For a number of elections now we have had Pizzas and watched the count. As Maryanne couldn't join us and we were out this afternoon I hadn't thought of it. But Vick suggested it so we are doing it with David's sisters, partners and his sisters brother and his wife (no actual relation to David or the girls).
> Chatting to a lady at David's family do this afternoon. She said something about her sister being married to an Australian who was a Constitutional lawyer in Boganville. Well not too many we thought and sure enough her brother in law is my cousin- (well my fathers first cousin, but closer in age to me than Dad). And not only that the family we were closest to as kids- and indeed I lived with his parents for 2 years!


I hope you get a priminster (?) that you really want and that can do what's good for Australia .Also hope this is your last election for a while


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been laughing at David. He was the one who suggested it and has been really excited by it. And he just discovered how late she might be finishing- and is now worrying about her! One of the main reasons I wasn't keen on it for her!
> 
> We have been out for the afternoon and are heading to Vicky's soon. For a number of elections now we have had Pizzas and watched the count. As Maryanne couldn't join us and we were out this afternoon I hadn't thought of it. But Vick suggested it so we are doing it with David's sisters, partners and his sisters brother and his wife (no actual relation to David or the girls).
> Chatting to a lady at David's family do this afternoon. She said something about her sister being married to an Australian who was a Constitutional lawyer in Boganville. Well not too many we thought and sure enough her brother in law is my cousin- (well my fathers first cousin, but closer in age to me than Dad). And not only that the family we were closest to as kids- and indeed I lived with his parents for 2 years!


It's a small world isn't it? After my mum and dad married they found out that my dad's friend's mother-in-law and my mum's father were first cousins!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, just marking my spot. I was lucky today my DS gave me a "smart box" for my tv so now now tv is a smart tv so to speak. This means I now have Netflix.... yay. He had bought the smart box few years ago and now has a new tv . 

Thankyou Sam and ladies again for a new TP week.

Well we voted today and will now see who our Prime Minister is going to be....... "again"


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the opening, Sam. How are you this lovely Saturday morning? Isn't it always "all about them" with cats...but we love them anyway! Enjoy the day!


thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 1 July '16
> 
> Snow White Kitty has decided to join me here at the computer - he can be a bit pushy. He is walking back and forth in front of me trying to get my attention. His tail drapes across my glasses from time to time - what he is trying to tell me is that it is all about him - pet me - pet me. He is a demanding kitty at times - and then he curls up beside me and goes to sleep.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary, Kate!


KateB said:


> *Summary of 24 th June, 2016* by Darowil
> 
> *Dreamweaver* popped in. In hospital for some complications with her surgeries and of course Jynx being Jynx things aren't going smoothly
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you have your project back on track, Agnescr. I feel your pain!


agnescr said:


> Am here....still fixing my knitting disaster,almost back to where I was.
> Thanks Sam for starting us of again this week and to the ladies for summary
> that coconut cake looks good :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mary, you deserve your awards. So glad they came when needed...a true blessing!


pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Enjoy your Fourth, as well, 81brighteyes! And I hope all our friends to the north had a happy Canada Day!


81brighteyes said:


> 70 degrees sounds wonderful. Texas, well, that's another matter. The quick spaghetti recipes sound very good. I have one that is Spaghetti Pizza and if interested, I will be glad to send it. It is not in a crust, despite "pizza". Still knitting for charity, but doing much more painting (animals, butterflies, flowers, etc.). So sad about the youngster drowning and the little baby, Erin, having to endure surgeries. I well understand acid reflux and hope Swedenme gets on the right med. I had to double up on my new med to finally get mine under control and thankfully, I am doing better and can go back to the one dosage per day. Praying the new med for Swedenme's son will bring wonderful results. Life is not easy: Handle with prayer. Wishing the U.S. KPers a glorious 4th of July. It surely came fast this year. Stay safe, everyone and kept your focus on any kiddies in a pool. We don't want anymore statistics.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye, I am sorry your aunt is so ill. Prayers for her and your family. Hugs!


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all!!! Thanks so much for another week with you all, and the summaries are wonderful.
> David got home a couple hours ago, so we're just relaxing, watching "The Big Interview" with Willie Nelson, and eating dinner.
> The three girls across the street leave with their dad tomorrow morning, so Carly spent a few hours with them today. Her stepfather will be moving back to the nursing home from the hospital on Monday, then in a month he'll head to rehab, he is doing much much better, thank you all for the prayers and positive healing energies. My aunts been diagnosed with stage for cancer, it's metasticized throughout her body and on her spine, they are going to try to cement her spine so that she'll be able to get around better, I think they are planning on having her do chemo or radiation but I'm not sure yet which. It's been hard on my cousin(her son), I told him that I will sit with her anytime they need to get away or just have to go do things.
> It's been so busy around here, keeping up with housework, the garden, the community garden, and my aunt, oh, and Carly. lol
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs from me, too, Julie. Prayers for you.


Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you Tami, Thanks.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I figure you will have your Christmas knitting done by the end of the week! But seriously, glad the doc gave you some help...hope the coughing stops.


Swedenme said:


> Ive wrote a list does that count as starting my Christmas knitting ???? I'm going to knit my oldest a Christmas afghan just need to get some navy yarn and decide what size I want to make it . Although I think that will depend on how much time I have . I'm just going to knit what I want to knit and if anyone wants anything they can have it . Worked well last year I even gave away what I had made to keep


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Like the saying...it is a small world, Margaret!


darowil said:


> I've been laughing at David. He was the one who suggested it and has been really excited by it. And he just discovered how late she might be finishing- and is now worrying about her! One of the main reasons I wasn't keen on it for her!
> 
> We have been out for the afternoon and are heading to Vicky's soon. For a number of elections now we have had Pizzas and watched the count. As Maryanne couldn't join us and we were out this afternoon I hadn't thought of it. But Vick suggested it so we are doing it with David's sisters, partners and his sisters brother and his wife (no actual relation to David or the girls).
> Chatting to a lady at David's family do this afternoon. She said something about her sister being married to an Australian who was a Constitutional lawyer in Boganville. Well not too many we thought and sure enough her brother in law is my cousin- (well my fathers first cousin, but closer in age to me than Dad). And not only that the family we were closest to as kids- and indeed I lived with his parents for 2 years!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOLOLOLOL.....wishful thinking....does that count? LOL


thewren said:


> i was thinking the same thing sonja - not only do the friday's seem to come around too quickly - here it is the first of july - half the year gone. how is your christmas knitting coming girls? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this about your aunt. Whatever the doctors do I pray that it works.


Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and all!!! Thanks so much for another week with you all, and the summaries are wonderful.
> David got home a couple hours ago, so we're just relaxing, watching "The Big Interview" with Willie Nelson, and eating dinner.
> The three girls across the street leave with their dad tomorrow morning, so Carly spent a few hours with them today. Her stepfather will be moving back to the nursing home from the hospital on Monday, then in a month he'll head to rehab, he is doing much much better, thank you all for the prayers and positive healing energies. My aunts been diagnosed with stage for cancer, it's metasticized throughout her body and on her spine, they are going to try to cement her spine so that she'll be able to get around better, I think they are planning on having her do chemo or radiation but I'm not sure yet which. It's been hard on my cousin(her son), I told him that I will sit with her anytime they need to get away or just have to go do things.
> It's been so busy around here, keeping up with housework, the garden, the community garden, and my aunt, oh, and Carly. lol
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilyn will it be safe for you to be living there during the asbestos removal? Please check into that; do want you safe.



machriste said:


> Empathy to Agnes and Gwen for their yarn related frustrations. I bought some beautiful hot pink wool in Ireland and stayed awake most of one night trying to untangle it. One of my DDs is very good at it and find it relaxing????
> 
> I donated blood today and then rewarded myself with some delicious spaghetti and meatballs. Got to get me strength back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Kaye, I am sorry your aunt is so ill. Prayers for her and your family. Hugs!


Hugs from me too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I hope you get a priminster (?) that you really want and that can do what's good for Australia .Also hope this is your last election for a while


We head off to bed none the wiser as to who our next Prime Minister will be. Probably no change but still could be- and likely to have little if any majority. 
No idea what the Senate (Upper House) result will be- and that could be weeks down the track.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of cats, one of ours woke me WAY too early today and I am not pleased. He has really gotten annoying about that lately. I'm trying not to be in a bad mood...

I didn't work on my socks last night, as a friend has just moved and I'm making some crocheted dishcloths for her house warming gift. I finished two and think I'll make three or four more.

Good thoughts for all who have struggles.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Finally back home; what a nice trip. I'm nearly asleep on the couch watching Gone with the Wind. One of the houses we saw in Natchez was used for some of the scenes. I'll write more later. Love to all.


I just saw this week that the only person still alive from Gone with the Wind just turned 100 this week. So glad you made it home and are resting. We just left on our trip about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Morning to ALL: Had heavy rain last evening, everything bright and green this AM. Moving left arm more and more, yet terribly sore and sometimes very painful. Has been one month now, do see some improvement. On the balcony with coffee early Am, birds singing, sun shinning, so peaceful, great way to start the day. Sam mentioned annual Tea Party for 2017, do you know the date? I'm hoping to make another circle trip, as this year, except to Ohio etc. would love to put that on my route. No knitting yet, but did try to crochet, not good. Perhaps next week will be better, must stay positive. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Yes, Olivia de Haviland, "Melanie" in GWTW. 
100 this week. Wonder if she is still at home or at the Motion Picture Actors Home?
Imagine the changes she has seen. Think she and Joan Fontaine were sisters, right?
Must look it up.
Have a good week everyone. It's been in the high 90's and 100+ here for over two weeks and there is a break to like 89 today. DD and fiancee on way out for the 4th from SF. I am so thankful for a cool down. I was beginning to wonder if it would ever back off.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Sam! just marking my place!


Wow Julie, you are right 'on the button' ! It's Saturday afternoon here now and I'm just checking in. Lots to catch up on, as usual. ......?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Am here....still fixing my knitting disaster,almost back to where I was.
> Thanks Sam for starting us of again this week and to the ladies for summary
> that coconut cake looks good :sm24:


Oh dear, well you are showing us that even the most experienced crafts persons can make a few mistakes! At least it makes me feel better about my errors :sm23:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thank you for starting our week. Cats rule, dogs drool.
> Kate, thank you for, OOPS CRAFT, synopsis?


Well, dogs have owners and cars have staff :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


I hope that all progresses well and you can benefit from a change in routine! Congratulations on the award of $250; someone is watching over you guys! Well done.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, well you are showing us that even the most experienced crafts persons can make a few mistakes! At least it makes me feel better about my errors :sm23:


I have my fair share of mistakes.....have a few UFO's that are witness to that :sm12: :sm17:


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Happy 4th, Sam. 
Karena.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I have my fair share of mistakes.....have a few UFO's that are witness to that :sm12: :sm17:


But I bet yours are far more complicated than mine..... :sm23:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just saw this week that the only person still alive from Gone with the Wind just turned 100 this week. So glad you made it home and are resting. We just left on our trip about 1/2 hour ago.


I saw that too -- Olivia DeHaviland was always my favorite. Safe travels for you and your family and hope you have a great time with family (and our KPTP family member too).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machristie, glad you will have asbestos removed.
Kaye, sorry to hear about your aunt. Hugs.
Maya and I had short half hour walk. Air was smoky from fire in Lone Pine. Did read road to Whitney Portal, the start of Mt. Whitney trail, is now open so fire must be controlled.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> But I bet yours are far more complicated than mine..... :sm23:


Each level of skill has its own complications,one of the hardest things I find to do is fixing a mistake in garter stitch, stocking stitch I can do no bother but find it is quicker to rip out garter stitch than try and fix it


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
> Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


Nice photos Joy x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

I know what you mean Agnescr, stocking stitch seems to come naturally when working from the front, but with garter I always have to look at each stitch and often redo it the right way!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Hugs from me, too, Julie. Prayers for you.


Thank you!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, thank you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Wow Julie, you are right 'on the button' ! It's Saturday afternoon here now and I'm just checking in. Lots to catch up on, as usual. ......?


The trick is to find Sam in 'Newest Topics' it's what Kate does too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nice photos Joy x


They are very nice photos.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> DS#1 is driving out to join us on Wednesday. I have to admit that I am a bit nervous about that. He hasn't driven 10-12 hour road trip ever before. We will have two vehicles to drive up to the wedding and back home with 3 drivers. I will probably drive most of those two days and let the guys switch off on the other vehicle.
> 
> Maryanne will need to rest up for a week after working that long day. I am sure the stress and anxiety will exhaust her.


Mary, don't worry about DS#1 driving out. You have raised 2 fine boys and he has a good head on his shoulders. He will stop to rest if and when he needs to. Of course, we always worry!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of you Tami, Thanks.


 :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Morning to ALL: Had heavy rain last evening, everything bright and green this AM. Moving left arm more and more, yet terribly sore and sometimes very painful. Has been one month now, do see some improvement. On the balcony with coffee early Am, birds singing, sun shinning, so peaceful, great way to start the day. Sam mentioned annual Tea Party for 2017, do you know the date? I'm hoping to make another circle trip, as this year, except to Ohio etc. would love to put that on my route. No knitting yet, but did try to crochet, not good. Perhaps next week will be better, must stay positive. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon, I am so glad you are doing better. It will take time for the soreness and pain to go away. Follow the Dr's orders, and do what ever physical therapy exercises you are given. It may be painful to do in the beginning, but will strengthen the shoulder, and loosen the muscles, which will improve the soreness and pain. If you don't do the exercises, you will end up with a frozen shoulder which you don't want.

As to the dates for the 2017 KAP, that is yet to be decided. We also don't know yet who will organize it. I am hoping someone else will take it over.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Each level of skill has its own complications,one of the hardest things I find to do is fixing a mistake in garter stitch, stocking stitch I can do no bother but find it is quicker to rip out garter stitch than try and fix it


To fix garter stitch just keep turning your work so that you are always fixing a knit stitch!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.

We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.

Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 1 July '16
> 
> Snow White Kitty has decided to join me here at the computer - he can be a bit pushy. He is walking back and forth in front of me trying to get my attention. His tail drapes across my glasses from time to time - what he is trying to tell me is that it is all about him - pet me - pet me. He is a demanding kitty at times - and then he curls up beside me and goes to sleep.
> 
> ...


Snow white kitty sounds lovely a huggable kitty. Have you posted a picture of her?

Thought I would read the first few pages of this week before I go back to last. Your pasta recipes sound so good. I love pasta so these will be on my to do list. Combining alfredo and pasta sauce sounds very different. Hope you're enjoying your weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Nice photos Joy x


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To fix garter stitch just keep turning your work so that you are always fixing a knit stitch!


I know the theory Tami but my brain just doesnt compute lol :sm16:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To fix garter stitch just keep turning your work so that you are always fixing a knit stitch!


That's what I do too. I should be able to fix a purl stitch from the front, but I can never remember how....easier to turn the work round!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> PHOTOS from 24th June, 2016 KTP
> 2 - *Lurker* - Guernsey
> 6 - *Swedenme* - Raincloud?!!
> 10 - *Swedenme* - Donkey & foal / Rose
> ...


. 
Thanks ladies for the summary. I sure missed a lot so want to go back and read.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


I hope the specialist can sort out your eye easily, Liz. Happy Canada day to you and all the other Canadians on here. We haven't heard from Caren lately?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Quickly popping in as I have been super busy. Please continue to pray for my friend Lorraine who is undergoing her first chemo treatment today for breast cancer. Her tests from Monday all came back normal and she is still waiting on the results from a bone and tissue scan. She texted me for a bit this afternoon and said things were going well and she was taking the second of 4 chemo drugs at that time. She is to receive 4 different chemo drugs each visit for 6 months before undergoing surgery, then there will be radiation followed by more chemo treatments. Her children are concerned for her as they are homeschooled and are used to being with her so much of each day.
> 
> Bella has now been home for 23 consecutive days which is a huge blessing that the family does not take for granted. She is such a precious girl. She is playing daily with the little princess dolls with the dresses that go on and off so easily. It is great therapy to build some fine motor muscles, but she enjoys it so does not realize how beneficial those toys are for her muscle development. She also keeps her finger puppet of an alpaca next to her bed. I need to look around for some more knitted puppets. I saw some bird puppets at a baby shower last weekend. I need to find out where to get some of those. She would love it. If anyone knows of some patterns for knitted animal puppets, I would love to take a look at some to do.
> 
> ...


Sending prayers for your friend Lorraine. Hope she has an easy time with the chemo.

Good to hear that Bella is still home and enjoying her princess dolls. Her family sure deserve a rest.

I was sorry to read that Matthew had tonsillitis. Hope he is feeling much better and you as well. Glad you are going on a vacation. You sure do need a rest too.

Such good news about your award. Congratulations.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> 70 degrees sounds wonderful. Texas, well, that's another matter. The quick spaghetti recipes sound very good. I have one that is Spaghetti Pizza and if interested, I will be glad to send it. It is not in a crust, despite "pizza". Still knitting for charity, but doing much more painting (animals, butterflies, flowers, etc.). So sad about the youngster drowning and the little baby, Erin, having to endure surgeries. I well understand acid reflux and hope Swedenme gets on the right med. I had to double up on my new med to finally get mine under control and thankfully, I am doing better and can go back to the one dosage per day. Praying the new med for Swedenme's son will bring wonderful results. Life is not easy: Handle with prayer. Wishing the U.S. KPers a glorious 4th of July. It surely came fast this year. Stay safe, everyone and kept your focus on any kiddies in a pool. We don't want anymore statistics.


I have acid reflux as well and am taking one omeprazole a day.(generic for losec). Seems to keep it under control. What are you taking? Hope Sonja gets on the right meds. I think my company is here so must go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends, hope everyone has a super weekend.
And to our American friends Happy Independence Day on Monday. It's my 68th birthday also so will be celebrating right along with you. Love you all heaps. Cheers Fan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I figure you will have your Christmas knitting done by the end of the week! But seriously, glad the doc gave you some help...hope the coughing stops.


I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round 
The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Nice photos Joy x


Beautiful pictures Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Only 3 more hours of driving. It will be my turn to drive again. I just finished off some knitting for a baby.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


Hope your eye is an easy fix.

Happy Canada Day weekend.

Now, I'm not a sports fan, but please don't jinx our Cleveland winning streak! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I know the theory Tami but my brain just doesnt compute lol :sm16:


I understand that. Took me a while to get my brain wrapped around it, too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


Oh no I hope the specialist can help Liz . How is your eye ? As your vision become any clearer ?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Looks pretty good to me Sonja. I'm busy on 2nd blanket, I have 7 squares to go then borders. Then will start on 3rd one. Need to find out what 3rd baby's gender is, as want to get colours right for it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> I have acid reflux as well and am taking one omeprazole a day.(generic for losec). Seems to keep it under control. What are you taking? Hope Sonja gets on the right meds. I think my company is here so must go.


Had to go look and yes that is what I've got too ,Its been a bit better today although saying that I haven't done as much as I normally do as I've had visitors today


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

MindyT said:


> Yes, Olivia de Haviland, "Melanie" in GWTW.
> 100 this week. Wonder if she is still at home or at the Motion Picture Actors Home?
> Imagine the changes she has seen. Think she and Joan Fontaine were sisters, right?
> Must look it up.
> Have a good week everyone. It's been in the high 90's and 100+ here for over two weeks and there is a break to like 89 today. DD and fiancee on way out for the 4th from SF. I am so thankful for a cool down. I was beginning to wonder if it would ever back off.


I read an article in the paper the other day that said she lived in France but I forget where exactly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Only 3 more hours of driving. It will be my turn to drive again. I just finished off some knitting for a baby.


Safe journey Mary and have a wonderful time


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Lovely dress Sonja
I have done 3 mile a minute blankets loved doing them,what is the problem with the blanket?who's pattern are you using?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Looks pretty good to me Sonja. I'm busy on 2nd blanket, I have 7 squares to go then borders. Then will start on 3rd one. Need to find out what 3rd baby's gender is, as want to get colours right for it.


Thank you Fan . Will love to see your second blanket when finished . Are the happy couple going to find out the gender of the baby ?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

snow white surely thinks it is all about him. he thinks i should stop what i am doing immediately and take care of his needs. lol his needs are never ending. lol so he goes off and curls up somewhere - no doubt pouting. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thank you for the opening, Sam. How are you this lovely Saturday morning? Isn't it always "all about them" with cats...but we love them anyway! Enjoy the day!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends, hope everyone has a super weekend.
> And to our American friends Happy Independence Day on Monday. It's my 68th birthday also so will be celebrating right along with you. Love you all heaps. Cheers Fan


Will add my best wishes for Canada and US friends on their special day/weekend..........happy birthday fan x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why does it take so long to find out who has won. we usually know before morning. --- sam



darowil said:


> We head off to bed none the wiser as to who our next Prime Minister will be. Probably no change but still could be- and likely to have little if any majority.
> No idea what the Senate (Upper House) result will be- and that could be weeks down the track.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a safe and enjoyable trip to you all mary. --- sam



pacer said:


> I just saw this week that the only person still alive from Gone with the Wind just turned 100 this week. So glad you made it home and are resting. We just left on our trip about 1/2 hour ago.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Lovely dress Sonja
> I have done 3 mile a minute blankets loved doing them,what is the problem with the blanket?who's pattern are you using?


Nothing wrong with the pattern apart from its 12 strips and I got bored doing the strips . I was going to do two different strips to see what it looks like but changed my mind


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sharon - this years knit-a-palooza is the weekend of 13 august - next year's (2017) will no doubt be held around the same time. we would love having you join us for the weekend. do start to make plans for it. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Morning to ALL: Had heavy rain last evening, everything bright and green this AM. Moving left arm more and more, yet terribly sore and sometimes very painful. Has been one month now, do see some improvement. On the balcony with coffee early Am, birds singing, sun shinning, so peaceful, great way to start the day. Sam mentioned annual Tea Party for 2017, do you know the date? I'm hoping to make another circle trip, as this year, except to Ohio etc. would love to put that on my route. No knitting yet, but did try to crochet, not good. Perhaps next week will be better, must stay positive. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I hope the specialist can help Liz . How is your eye ? As your vision become any clearer ?


When I had blood leak into my left eye, they tried a couple of treatments , didnt help so I was sent to Ninewells hospital Dundee,they drained the blood out under anaesthetic,overnight stay with eye covered home next day,vision greatly improved,maybe they can do something like that with you


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mindy - good to hear from you - i have an idea your temps have been high that 89° does sound cooler. it's only about 74° here today with humidity at around 63%. not too bad but it is terribly overcast - no sun today. enjoy your weather. --- sam



MindyT said:


> Yes, Olivia de Haviland, "Melanie" in GWTW.
> 100 this week. Wonder if she is still at home or at the Motion Picture Actors Home?
> Imagine the changes she has seen. Think she and Joan Fontaine were sisters, right?
> Must look it up.
> Have a good week everyone. It's been in the high 90's and 100+ here for over two weeks and there is a break to like 89 today. DD and fiancee on way out for the 4th from SF. I am so thankful for a cool down. I was beginning to wonder if it would ever back off.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nothing wrong with the pattern apart from its 12 strips and I got bored doing the strips . I was going to do two different strips to see what it looks like but changed my mind


this is the pattern i used video tutorial by bobwilson123 slightly different to yours only did 10 strips i think


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


It looks lovely Fan . I really like the colours now considering I wasn't to sure when I just saw the one square. Lots of babies in your future . My son has a new little nephew who has been poorly and in hospital but he's all better now . Son has got the touch , every time he cries son holds him and he goes all quiet . His BIL wants to know if he makes house calls ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks karena - do you have plans for the fourth? Gary will no doubt do burgers on the grill. there is a baseball tournament for the boys all weekend so there is no time to for anything - but monday i don't think anything is going on so everyone can just enjoy the day. not sure when our fireworks are - maybe sunday? - i'm not sure. i always stay home with the animals. what have you been knitting - anything interesting? --- sam



Karena said:


> Happy 4th, Sam.
> Karena.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

joy - have you been doing anything with your water colors lately? --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
> Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> this is the pattern i used video tutorial by bobwilson123 slightly different to yours only did 10 strips i think


Yours is a different pattern to mine . I was told this pattern by a elderly lady at my knitting group but I have since found the pattern on ravelry


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i find it is easier to fix a garter stitch error from the wrong side of the work - stocking stitch i always do from the front of the work. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Each level of skill has its own complications,one of the hardest things I find to do is fixing a mistake in garter stitch, stocking stitch I can do no bother but find it is quicker to rip out garter stitch than try and fix it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those indians need to be beat once in a while - they've been on a real roll lately - won all three games with detroit. . sending you tons of healing energy to start the healing in your eye - hope the specialist can get you in quick and get what is wrong taken care of. --- sam



budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja That pattern is very nice too, it looks easy but very effective result.
I thought my first square didn't look much either but now the others are joined in you can see it's looking ok now. I need 8 more squares to complete it, then do the borders on it. Need to get going as have a busy week coming up with visitors etc. Catherine wants to see me soon, so need to try and finish it before she comes, so can show her what I've done for Mechelles twins. It's exciting with these 3 babies coming. We don't have children ourselves, so having these adopted family is wonderful. We have known Catherine and her friend Mechelle since they were children, so it's great to see them marrying and becoming mothers themselves.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i find it is easier to fix a garter stitch error from the wrong side of the work - stocking stitch i always do from the front of the work. --- sam


I know that is how to do it when i am not sorting a mistake ib garter stitch but when it comes to putting it into practice i get a massive craft moment :sm12: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - these are beautiful - i cannot believe how you have taught yourself to knit and to crochet so quickly and do such beautiful work. i always enjoy seeing what you are working on. keep it up. i love the blanket - different but lovely. the dress is going to look good on a lucky little baby. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it need jinxed. lol --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Hope your eye is an easy fix.
> 
> Happy Canada Day weekend.
> 
> Now, I'm not a sports fan, but please don't jinx our Cleveland winning streak! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the blanket is lovely fan - the white really sets off the blue. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've been know to frog stitch by stitch back to a garter stitch mistake - i think garter sts take more yarn than a stocking st so it seems you always have a little yarn left over from a garter st error. i would be nice to go through something and never have to frog or make a mistake. at least that is what i am working toward. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I know that is how to do it when i am not sorting a mistake ib garter stitch but when it comes to putting it into practice i get a massive craft moment :sm12: :sm16: :sm17:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Sonja That pattern is very nice too, it looks easy but very effective result.
> I thought my first square didn't look much either but now the others are joined in you can see it's looking ok now. I need 8 more squares to complete it, then do the borders on it. Need to get going as have a busy week coming up with visitors etc. Catherine wants to see me soon, so need to try and finish it before she comes, so can show her what I've done for Mechelles twins. It's exciting with these 3 babies coming. We don't have children ourselves, so having these adopted family is wonderful. We have known Catherine and her friend Mechelle since they were children, so it's great to see them marrying and becoming mothers themselves.


I'm glad you have this adopted families and the excitement of babies on the way . Love babies and little children not so keen on teenagers although I was very lucky with mine , never had any trouble with them . Although for some reason they want to keep giving me TVs . ????I don't watch lots of tv and was quite happy with the one I had , then the youngest gave me his which was bigger than the one I had , recently my oldest gave me his which again was bigger , now the middle one wants to give me his which again is bigger , I said no at this rate the TVs will be bigger than my room :sm06:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Marilyn will it be safe for you to be living there during the asbestos removal? Please check into that; do want you safe.


My kids were worried about that too. I talked to the project manager about it; he assured me the professionals coming in to do it know what they are doing and will be sealing off the entire upstairs during the process.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - these are beautiful - i cannot believe how you have taught yourself to knit and to crochet so quickly and do such beautiful work. i always enjoy seeing what you are working on. keep it up. i love the blanket - different but lovely. the dress is going to look good on a lucky little baby. --- sam


Thank you Sam , I'm going to add a couple of strands of purple and dark pink to the dress using a stitch I saw on Pinterest hope it turns out like the picture in my head


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> My kids were worried about that too. I talked to the project manager about it; he assured me the professionals coming in to do it know what they are doing and will be sealing off the entire upstairs during the process.


I thought it sounded a bit unsafe too but then thought if it really was dangerous they would have surely evacuated the building completely . Hope you are having a nice time while the girls aren't there , and that you get to meet up with Mary and Mathew


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machristie, glad you will have asbestos removed.
> 
> Oops! A Gwennie!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I went to the 4:30 movie. We saw Independence Day: Resurgance. All of the theatre in town now have dining in the theatre so we also had an early dinner. It really was quite good; wide selection available and spent no more than what we would have if we had gone to a separate restaurant and then the movie. Also by going to the early show we got matinee prices and that ave us some. Movie was okay but as with many sequels the first one was much better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oops...I did a Gwennie too! Haven't done that in a looooooong time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Sonja the dress is going to be magnificient. It looks so delicate. I really like the blanket also.


Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, it is a small world. When Al and I were courting we found out his ex was living with my brother-in-law. 
Happy Canada Day and Happy 4th of July. I'm not keen on fireworks. Don't mix well with animals.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've seen them do it on television on "holmes on homes" - they really do seal it off completely - nothing comes out that isn't sealed and washed beforehand. it is quite a process. --- sam



machriste said:


> My kids were worried about that too. I talked to the project manager about it; he assured me the professionals coming in to do it know what they are doing and will be sealing off the entire upstairs during the process.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i can hardly wait to see the finished dress - it will be perfect i know. just the way you imagined it no doubt. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam , I'm going to add a couple of strands of purple and dark pink to the dress using a stitch I saw on Pinterest hope it turns out like the picture in my head


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love movie theaters like that. indianapolis used to have one that heather and dan took me to but alas it closed. it was so neat to eat and watch the movie. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to the 4:30 movie. We saw Independence Day: Resurgance. All of the theatre in town now have dining in the theatre so we also had an early dinner. It really was quite good; wide selection available and spent no more than what we would have if we had gone to a separate restaurant and then the movie. Also by going to the early show we got matinee prices and that ave us some. Movie was okay but as with many sequels the first one was much better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always stay home with the dogs - the family goes to see them. too much walking involved. and to much of a crowd for me. i would just as soon stay home with the dogs - we have a much better time anyhow. lol --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, it is a small world. When Al and I were courting we found out his ex was living with my brother-in-law.
> Happy Canada Day and Happy 4th of July. I'm not keen on fireworks. Don't mix well with animals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Beautiful crochet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so far in the tournament - ayden's team has won one game - this morning - they lost the one yesterday. Avery's team has won both their games. so they have two games to play this evening - one at six and one at eight. if Avery's team wins tonight they will definitely go back tomorrow. i am so hoping his team wins the tourney. Ayden's team won the last tournament. UPDATE: Avery lost his game tonight but plays in the morning at ten. if they win they will play in the championship game. Ayden's game just started - they are down 1/0 but ayden is on third and if he has the slimmest of chances he will zoom home - that boy runs as though his pants are on fire. they won't see him coming but for the smoke. i definitely need to do some serious thinking of electric cart. it would be fun to be there. next report around ten. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/august-2016-sock-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=free_sock_knitting_pattern_and_new_summery_colorways

Through August 15, 2016 get this KAL membership and pattern for free using coupon code AUGUSTSOCK in the shopping cart at Lucky Violet Color Co. --> here.

We are so excited to partner up with knitwear designer Phyll Lagerman for our August 2016 Sock KAL. The KAL begins August 15, 2016 with the first pattern update and continues through September 5, 2016 with four "clues" published in all. The pattern will be for a pair of women's socks, with a bonus matching pattern for a little girl.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little crocheted dolls. --- sam

http://amigurumibb.com/2013/05/24/bb-dolls/comment-page-1/


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We have arrived safely. We were in the car for about 10 1/2 hours. We are sore and stiff now. We went out for dinner with my in-laws. Car is now unloaded. I brought numerous projects to work on. I finished the hat mittens and booties set for Matthew's best friend who has a baby due in a month. I will post pictures later. Now I need to frog several rows of a baby sweater for a friend. I was trying to get it frogged and back to her before I left. I just ran out of time and energy so I brought it with me. The lady has another project to do while she waits.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will enjoy this - from diana's "friday's random five" - i am talking about the video at the end. --- sam

http://thesedaysofmine.com/2016/07/01/random-five-friday-90/


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, I stay home too. Enjoyed baby fawns playing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kind of tired tonight so going to bed. Some folks started setting of fireworks in the neighborhood and it really upsets the dogs. Seems to have quieted down now some. Play nice and know you're *all* in my prayers. TTYL


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

What a sweet video of fawns and mama! Found myself smiling as I watched it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, well you are showing us that even the most experienced crafts persons can make a few mistakes! At least it makes me feel better about my errors :sm23:


And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


I suppose that could be so! However did you manage that?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> To fix garter stitch just keep turning your work so that you are always fixing a knit stitch!


I move the stitch to the other side- if you have a large item turning it for each row is a real nuisance. But some yarns are hard to swap around as need to drop of needle and repick up and they can be hard to refind.
So yes picking up garter stitch is much harder.
Someone may have said more but I've just seen Kates comment so will try to say how I do it.
This is for working with the stitch of the needle.After picking up the knit stitch drop the stitch off the needle (or hook if you use a crochet hook), move it to the back of the work and put the needle into the stitch from the back and loop in over and then under the yarn to become the next stitch. You then need to drop the stitch again and move it to the front to do a 'normal' pickup. Keep repeating for as many rows as need.

I often do it leaving the stitch on the needle.So the stitch you are working on if working a knit put the yarn in front of the stitch and lift the stitch over the yarn. For stocking stitch it is easy as you just keep picking up each yarn and putting it on the needle in front of the stitch.
For garter stitch you need to put the yarn behind the stitch and then need to lift the stitch over the yarn. Now this of course is not as easy as the rest of the work is in the way. So you put the needle into the front loop but from the back to the front going over the top of the loop and then hooking it down under it, slip the old stitch of the needle. This will mean the stitch is on the right needle so it will need to be slipped back to the left needle making sure it is facing the right way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> why does it take so long to find out who has won. we usually know before morning. --- sam


Ah but you have taken a year to get to that point!
Each polling booth counts the votes for its electorate on the night-and they must all be counted before the counters leave. Any absentee votes., prepolling votes or postal votes need to be sent to the relevant electoral counting site and aren't counted until the next week. Along with a recount of all votes. Thus there are always a few close seats which are not determined on the night with the absentee, prepolling and postal votes determining the outcome. 
Usually we know by the end of the night who will win. But in a close election like this these close seats will determine the outcome so it won't be known until the final results from some of the electorates are in.
We don't vote for a person but a party. Each state has a number of electorates and each electorate elects a Member of Parliament. The party with the most seats (MPs elected) gets to rule the country until the next election. And we have a number of parties including independents who as the name says are independent. We have 150 seats so to get to rule in there own right with an absolute majority one party needs 76. If as happens at times neither one reaches 76 (and looks like being the case this time) then the 2 major parties consult with the independents and try to get them to agree to support them so they can end up ruling relying on independents to continue to support them.
Clear as mud? Similar system to the UK.

This is just the House of Representatives (lower house).
The Senate (Upper House) is totally different in how it is elected. Can be a majority of the party in opposition or the one in power.

So it is unlikely that we will know till late in the week which party will win power. 
In case some of you have heard of the parties as Labour, Liberal and Nationals the Liberals and Nationals while separate and distinct parties always work together and are often called the Coalition. (So we really have 3 major parties for the purpose of determining the majority it is the equivalent of two- Labour and the coalition.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, it is a small world. When Al and I were courting we found out his ex was living with my brother-in-law.
> Happy Canada Day and Happy 4th of July. I'm not keen on fireworks. Don't mix well with animals.


Now that could well have been a little awkward!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I suppose that could be so! However did you manage that?


Normally I do things in the order the pattern puts them in- partly to avoid this happening! But for some reason I jumped around and thought I had done 2 sleeves and one front so went ahead without checkin. And being raglan and v neck needed to look closely to check which. Well I didn't really as the pattern on the sleeves has more stocking stitch so shouldn't really have been hard! And this is a nice light colour- white. Imagine if it was a dark colour!

And now I am going to work on the sleeve which tried very hard to be a front.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> To fix garter stitch just keep turning your work so that you are always fixing a knit stitch!


Now why didn't I think of that??! Thanks, Tami for another useful hint.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


Hope you have a great celebration, and that Monday's visit to the eye specialist goes well. I think you need a virtual {{{hug}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


That's one good looking blanket, Fan. The light borders make it very effective and I love the design.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh Sonja the dress is going to be magnificient. It looks so delicate. I really like the blanket also.


Thank you Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to the 4:30 movie. We saw Independence Day: Resurgance. All of the theatre in town now have dining in the theatre so we also had an early dinner. It really was quite good; wide selection available and spent no more than what we would have if we had gone to a separate restaurant and then the movie. Also by going to the early show we got matinee prices and that ave us some. Movie was okay but as with many sequels the first one was much better.


Sons thought the same thing Gwen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


You may just be right! :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i can hardly wait to see the finished dress - it will be perfect i know. just the way you imagined it no doubt. --- sam


Thank you Sam 
You should really look into getting one of them mobility scooters as they are called here . They are very popular here and an ideal way to get out and about . There are lots of different types to choose from even one that looks like a 3 wheeler motor bike 
Hope the boys are having a fantastic time at the tournament


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Beautiful crochet.


Thank you Julie . How did your room turn out . Have you got it the way you want ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We have arrived safely. We were in the car for about 10 1/2 hours. We are sore and stiff now. We went out for dinner with my in-laws. Car is now unloaded. I brought numerous projects to work on. I finished the hat mittens and booties set for Matthew's best friend who has a baby due in a month. I will post pictures later. Now I need to frog several rows of a baby sweater for a friend. I was trying to get it frogged and back to her before I left. I just ran out of time and energy so I brought it with me. The lady has another project to do while she waits.


Glad you arrived safely Mary, and I look forward to seeing what you have been Knitting . 
That's kind of you to frog the ladies knitting for her , I've done it a few times for a lady at my knitting group 
I would like someone who sews up items as I still can't get the sleeves part to look the way I want it to look


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

People are setting off fireworks all around us. I worry about the dogs in the neighborhood.

I now know that my niece is having one boy and one girl. The "gender reveal" party was Thursday night. Time to get busy on some baby things. I also bought a round cushion to cover and put on a little ice cream chair to go with the table for the kids' corner. I think I'll make blankets for the babies one in cocoa with aqua and one with cocoa and pink -- need some suggestions on what yarn fiber to use (for Houston, TX). I'm wondering if a cotton/linen/bamboo would work and still be washable and functional?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


Oops were you busily knitting away thinking I'm doing well here it will soon be finished ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> People are setting off fireworks all around us. I worry about the dogs in the neighborhood.
> 
> I now know that my niece is having one boy and one girl. The "gender reveal" party was Thursday night. Time to get busy on some baby things. I also bought a round cushion to cover and put on a little ice cream chair to go with the table for the kids' corner. I think I'll make blankets for the babies one in cocoa with aqua and one with cocoa and pink -- need some suggestions on what yarn fiber to use (for Houston, TX). I'm wondering if a cotton/linen/bamboo would work and still be washable and functional?


Can't help you with the yarn fiber question Jeanette but the colour combinations sound lovely hope you post pictures when you finish them


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oops were you busily knitting away thinking I'm doing well here it will soon be finished ????


Yep- and making slow progress on getting back to about where I was. Wonder why it seems to take longer second time around?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie . How did your room turn out . Have you got it the way you want ?


I am only part way there- I have a before picture though.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's one good looking blanket, Fan. The light borders make it very effective and I love the design.


Good evening and Thankyou. I've been really working hard on it today and have the last 8 squares done apart from their last 2 white rows. Boy oh boy my fingers need a break. Time for a bit of tv then bed. The remake of Roots, about American slavery is coming on. Saw the first series, so will be interesting to see how this version goes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
> Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


 :sm24: Thanks for sharing. I love blue flowers also. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends, hope everyone has a super weekend.
> And to our American friends Happy Independence Day on Monday. It's my 68th birthday also so will be celebrating right along with you. Love you all heaps. Cheers Fan


Happy Birthday for tomorrow Fan. And happy Canada Day and also Happy Independence day to those who celebrate.

It is also my mum's birthday 4th July..... she will be 92.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Fan. And happy Canada Day and also Happy Independence day to those who celebrate.
> 
> It is also my mum's birthday 4th July..... she will be 92.


Happy Birthday to your mum, Cathy! When you are giving her a hug, please let her know that she has well wishes from me too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


Looking a lot better Julie. I was going to ask what the funny shaped thing behind your chair in the first picture was, but now I see it's your desk!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


Will be a nice room once you get all sorted and have everything in its place , I'm thinking you will now have more space in your living room too . Will Ringo sit with you in there too or does he have a special place he likes to lay


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


It looks great! :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Looking a lot better Julie. I was going to ask what the funny shaped thing behind your chair in the first picture was, but now I see it's your desk!


lol! I had a long phone call from Alastair, that interrupted my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also I've noticed there is no window for editing it seems! I have a long way still to go. One of the first things to be moved will be my knitting needle collection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Will be a nice room once you get all sorted and have everything in its place , I'm thinking you will now have more space in your living room too . Will Ringo sit with you in there too or does he have a special place he likes to lay


I have a doggy cushion that he may use, not sure of his reaction to it- the plan is to buy him a second hand armchair so he can look out the window- he lost his vantage point when I moved my bed out, when I was seriously worried about the way the Punjabis drove at speed towards that corner of the house. The present Cambodians living up hill, are much more careful drivers. Visually I can see considerable improvement in the sitting room- I need to be firm with myself over what I am trying to keep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


Poor darling child, will her problems ever end? prayers continue.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! I had a long phone call from Alastair, that interrupted my post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also I've noticed there is no window for editing it seems! I have a long way still to go. One of the first things to be moved will be my knitting needle collection.


And how is Alastair going?
There is still an edit option- maybe it shows how long you were on the phone for?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


Things just don't get any better for the poor little thing do they?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


 :sm06: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Ah but you have taken a year to get to that point!
> Each polling booth counts the votes for its electorate on the night-and they must all be counted before the counters leave. Any absentee votes., prepolling votes or postal votes need to be sent to the relevant electoral counting site and aren't counted until the next week. Along with a recount of all votes. Thus there are always a few close seats which are not determined on the night with the absentee, prepolling and postal votes determining the outcome.
> Usually we know by the end of the night who will win. But in a close election like this these close seats will determine the outcome so it won't be known until the final results from some of the electorates are in.
> We don't vote for a person but a party. Each state has a number of electorates and each electorate elects a Member of Parliament. The party with the most seats (MPs elected) gets to rule the country until the next election. And we have a number of parties including independents who as the name says are independent. We have 150 seats so to get to rule in there own right with an absolute majority one party needs 76. If as happens at times neither one reaches 76 (and looks like being the case this time) then the 2 major parties consult with the independents and try to get them to agree to support them so they can end up ruling relying on independents to continue to support them.
> ...


I was hoping you would pop in and explain..... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And how is Alastair going?
> There is still an edit option- maybe it shows how long you were on the phone for?


They are sorting his vision problems after the TIA, Bi-focals were putting to much stress on the Optic nerve, so he is adjusting to multiple single vision corrections. 
He has been very busy this last fortnight- had gone to Rotorua for a break, but his main hobby is his woodwork, and in particular his lathe. 
Problems with his local tenants not paying for their water- he is thinking maybe it is time for an eviction notice.
It was really nice- he rang me this time.
Bronwen could manage only 4 minutes 19 seconds. She was not forthcoming at all- I wish she would skype- but don't know why she won't- it would be so much easier to 'read' her. Ah well, such is my life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


Oh no I was just thinking of her this morning and hoping that no news was good news . Poor little baby I do hope that nothing else goes wrong and that she can begin to heal


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


Woo hoo, you are getting there. The workstation is going to look great. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday to your mum, Cathy! When you are giving her a hug, please let her know that she has well wishes from me too.


Thankyou Julie, I will. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Woo hoo, you are getting there. The workstation is going to look great. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy!
It is funny, I had remembered it as so big- but when I was using it the 'typewriter' (pre -word95) was it's own printer- from those little floppy disks we all used back then. But having the printer on the desk may require a rethink. I have masses of bedding to sort, I have pillows enough for about five beds, and space for two! I have put my good cutlery into the cutlery drawer- following Mary's advice (Martina) to use my good things myself. I have yet to dig out the radio I hope to use in the workroom- I know where it is, but it is buried. will be rethinking how I heat the house- waiting for this months bill to come in, see if I can afford it or maybe have to cut back. It is great having the Gansey!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Poor darling child, will her problems ever end? prayers continue.


Oh dear that poor family. I hope Erin will improve.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy!
> It is funny, I had remembered it as so big- but when I was using it the 'typewriter' (pre -word95) was it's own printer- from those little floppy disks we all used back then. But having the printer on the desk may require a rethink. I have masses of bedding to sort, I have pillows enough for about five beds, and space for two! I have put my good cutlery into the cutlery drawer- following Mary's advice (Martina) to use my good things myself. I have yet to dig out the radio I hope to use in the workroom- I know where it is, but it is buried. will be rethinking how I heat the house- waiting for this months bill to come in, see if I can afford it or maybe have to cut back. It is great having the Gansey!


You will find a place for everything I am sure. I hope you keeping warm. Great idea using all you good things yourself.... makes perfect sense to me. :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You will find a place for everything I am sure. I hope you keeping warm. Great idea using all you good things yourself.... makes perfect sense to me. :sm11:


 :sm24: I am planning on another load to the Hospice shop- just got to work out how to store, what! I am enjoying using the cutlery- I grew up with soup spoons- and like having them- mine are stainless steel though, not silver like mum's. A lot less work.
I am wearing my Gansey a lot to keep warm, and using my heater.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Mindy. I don't remember seeing you before. Welcome.


MindyT said:


> Yes, Olivia de Haviland, "Melanie" in GWTW.
> 100 this week. Wonder if she is still at home or at the Motion Picture Actors Home?
> Imagine the changes she has seen. Think she and Joan Fontaine were sisters, right?
> Must look it up.
> Have a good week everyone. It's been in the high 90's and 100+ here for over two weeks and there is a break to like 89 today. DD and fiancee on way out for the 4th from SF. I am so thankful for a cool down. I was beginning to wonder if it would ever back off.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Joy!


sassafras123 said:


> Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
> Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/august-2016-sock-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=free_sock_knitting_pattern_and_new_summery_colorways
> 
> Through August 15, 2016 get this KAL membership and pattern for free using coupon code AUGUSTSOCK in the shopping cart at Lucky Violet Color Co. --> here.
> 
> We are so excited to partner up with knitwear designer Phyll Lagerman for our August 2016 Sock KAL. The KAL begins August 15, 2016 with the first pattern update and continues through September 5, 2016 with four "clues" published in all. The pattern will be for a pair of women's socks, with a bonus matching pattern for a little girl.


Tried to get the pattern with the AUGUSTSOCK code in the shopping cart. It was a no go. It said that my order did not meet the requirements for a discount. I had hoped to learn to do a sock, but without this free pattern it won't happen just yet. Perhaps someone at Ravelry needs to know that their discount is not working. What did I do wrong?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope the doc figures out the problem with your eye, Liz.
Have a good time with your family!


budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope you had a wonderful birthday, Fan! And I hope you a had cake!♡


Fan said:


> Happy Canada Day to our Canadian friends, hope everyone has a super weekend.
> And to our American friends Happy Independence Day on Monday. It's my 68th birthday also so will be celebrating right along with you. Love you all heaps. Cheers Fan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Both are lovely!


Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

You are served your dinner during the movie?? How cool is that!? I never heard of that...another reason to go to Georgia! I know it is a kids movie, but I really want to see Secret Lives of Pets. I love animation. So glad you and your DH had a nice night out, Gwen!


Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to the 4:30 movie. We saw Independence Day: Resurgance. All of the theatre in town now have dining in the theatre so we also had an early dinner. It really was quite good; wide selection available and spent no more than what we would have if we had gone to a separate restaurant and then the movie. Also by going to the early show we got matinee prices and that ave us some. Movie was okay but as with many sequels the first one was much better.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Tried to get the pattern with the AUGUSTSOCK code in the shopping cart. It was a no go. It said that my order did not meet the requirements for a discount. I had hoped to learn to do a sock, but without this free pattern it won't happen just yet. Perhaps someone at Ravelry needs to know that their discount is not working. What did I do wrong?


Try again Joyce I've just tried it and it worked for me did you go to the actual site and did you put the full code in capital letters


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> i can hardly wait to see the finished dress - it will be perfect i know. just the way you imagined it no doubt. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam - I love your enthusiasm and descriptions of "your boys!" I can almost hear the crowd cheering as Ayden zooms home!


thewren said:


> so far in the tournament - ayden's team has won one game - this morning - they lost the one yesterday. Avery's team has won both their games. so they have two games to play this evening - one at six and one at eight. if Avery's team wins tonight they will definitely go back tomorrow. i am so hoping his team wins the tourney. Ayden's team won the last tournament. UPDATE: Avery lost his game tonight but plays in the morning at ten. if they win they will play in the championship game. Ayden's game just started - they are down 1/0 but ayden is on third and if he has the slimmest of chances he will zoom home - that boy runs as though his pants are on fire. they won't see him coming but for the smoke. i definitely need to do some serious thinking of electric cart. it would be fun to be there. next report around ten. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> You are served your dinner during the movie?? How cool is that!? I never heard of that...another reason to go to Georgia! I know it is a kids movie, but I really want to see Secret Lives of Pets. I love animation. So glad you and your DH had a nice night out, Gwen!


We have a couple of movie theatres here which do that. They have really comfortable recliners and before you go in you can order food and drink and what time you want it bought in. It is ofcourse more expensive than the normal movies but it is fun and feels so decadent lying back in your seat watching a movie (on a full size scree) being served food and drink. Only done it a couple of times.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Very sound reasoning, Margaret!


darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


 :sm09:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That will be a nice place to work, Julie, with a good window. Don't you feel good when you can unload stuff and get organized!? 


Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Birthday blessings for your mum, Sugar! Enjoy celebrating with her.


sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Fan. And happy Canada Day and also Happy Independence day to those who celebrate.
> 
> It is also my mum's birthday 4th July..... she will be 92.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What an ordeal for such a tiny person. Prayers for Erin and her family.


KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree with Mary. Enjoy using the things you like...they are little pleasures!


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy!
> It is funny, I had remembered it as so big- but when I was using it the 'typewriter' (pre -word95) was it's own printer- from those little floppy disks we all used back then. But having the printer on the desk may require a rethink. I have masses of bedding to sort, I have pillows enough for about five beds, and space for two! I have put my good cutlery into the cutlery drawer- following Mary's advice (Martina) to use my good things myself. I have yet to dig out the radio I hope to use in the workroom- I know where it is, but it is buried. will be rethinking how I heat the house- waiting for this months bill to come in, see if I can afford it or maybe have to cut back. It is great having the Gansey!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sounds so fun!


darowil said:


> We have a couple of movie theatres here which do that. They have really comfortable recliners and before you go in you can order food and drink and what time you want it bought in. It is ofcourse more expensive than the normal movies but it is fun and feels so decadent lying back in your seat watching a movie (on a full size scree) being served food and drink. Only done it a couple of times.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Melody! Hope you and Mr. Gage are having a fun weekend! I miss seeing your "knit a day" photos!♡ But, I understand busy! Hugs!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Both are lovely!


Thank you April


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Darowil, I've made two left mittens more than once.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, looking good.
Cathy, thank you. Happy Birthday to your mum!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


Such sad news - this little one has sure been through a lot. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Oneapril, thank you. The flower is a showy penstemon. Also I hadn't caught that Gwen actually ate dinner at theater, so thank you for that.
Gwen, I'd feel very la-Dee-da if we had dinner at theater. Have heard there is a cinema in Lancaster, an hour and a half from here, that does that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sugar: Happy Birthday to your Mom!
Julie: Like the looks of the room - cleaning out boxes is making progress.
Gwen: Our local theater is now doing the dinner and movie package, but we haven't tried it yet. We rarely go to the movies as they are usually way too loud.

I was able to get the sock KAL - but haven't read through it yet. I think Silver's sock class on the internet is one of the best tutorials if you're beginning your first sock.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sugar: Happy Birthday to your Mom!
> Julie: Like the looks of the room - cleaning out boxes is making progress.
> Gwen: Our local theater is now doing the dinner and movie package, but we haven't tried it yet. We rarely go to the movies as they are usually way too loud.
> 
> I was able to get the sock KAL - but haven't read through it yet. I think Silver's sock class on the internet is one of the best tutorials if you're beginning your first sock.


So glad for you. Tried once again for the sock pattern and once again was told I did not qualify for the AUGUSTSOCK discount. Sad, but sometimes that is life. Thanks for the link. I guess it is not yet time for me to try and knit this sock.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Happy birthday Fan and Cathy's mum!

Out for lunch today, then hoping to get back to my socks. I finished six dishcloths for my friend so am ready to get on those cuffs again.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Praying it has not gone too far.


Thank you, me too. If only she'd have gotten the biopsy 4 years ago, but if wishes were horses, beggars would ride, as mom used to say,


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been laughing at David. He was the one who suggested it and has been really excited by it. And he just discovered how late she might be finishing- and is now worrying about her! One of the main reasons I wasn't keen on it for her!
> 
> We have been out for the afternoon and are heading to Vicky's soon. For a number of elections now we have had Pizzas and watched the count. As Maryanne couldn't join us and we were out this afternoon I hadn't thought of it. But Vick suggested it so we are doing it with David's sisters, partners and his sisters brother and his wife (no actual relation to David or the girls).
> Chatting to a lady at David's family do this afternoon. She said something about her sister being married to an Australian who was a Constitutional lawyer in Boganville. Well not too many we thought and sure enough her brother in law is my cousin- (well my fathers first cousin, but closer in age to me than Dad). And not only that the family we were closest to as kids- and indeed I lived with his parents for 2 years!


LOL! Hopefully she did fine, what a great way to enjoy the day, and what a small world to find out you are related in a round about way.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. If only she'd have gotten the biopsy 4 years ago, but if wishes were horses, beggars would ride, as mom used to say,


What an awful situation for your aunt. I do hope you will still have wonderful days with Carly while she is visiting.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kate I am praying for little Erin. What a horrible beginning to life. Her parents must be devastated.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sugar: Happy Birthday to your Mom!
> Julie: Like the looks of the room - cleaning out boxes is making progress.
> Gwen: Our local theater is now doing the dinner and movie package, but we haven't tried it yet. We rarely go to the movies as they are usually way too loud.
> 
> I was able to get the sock KAL - but haven't read through it yet. I think Silver's sock class on the internet is one of the best tutorials if you're beginning your first sock.


Had a look but cant fins anywhere to type in the code..... :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Great news about Carly's father. Not so good about your aunt though.


Yes, I'm very relieved that he's doing better, he should be home around the time Carly goes home or a bit after. She's been texting him and he asks her mom about her everyday, so I told her she should text him every morning, it will cheer him to get the texts. 
But I have to say, she's soldiering on, of course my cousin isn't babying her either, and he won't let her have a pain pill if she doesn't need it, she was trying to just take them whenever she wanted too. So hopefully we'll have more answers and a plan soon. I was informed on Tuesday evening by my cousin that I was borrowing her(aunts) car, my uncle (aunts brother) wanted to take it to Colorado over the 4th of July weekend, my aunts car and it's it's hard for my aunt to say no, so she just told him I was borrowing it. lol So it's parked in my driveway, I'll take it back on Monday most likely, once I parked it, it hasn't moved. 
David's headed your way Jeanette, has to deliver in Chicago, he's not looking forward to it, hopefully it's not small oneway streets. lol Then I think he's to Wisconson.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Kaye, I am sorry your aunt is so ill. Prayers for her and your family. Hugs!


Thank you so much, means a lot. 
Love you all so much, Hugs back.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

There seems to be so many family, friends and of course ourselves struggling with health issues just now,crossing fingers and toes and adding good wishes and hugs to all in need of a wee bit comfort,and :sm24: :sm24: to those who's lot are improving.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> What an awful situation for your aunt. I do hope you will still have wonderful days with Carly while she is visiting.


Yes, we are just taking it one day at a time, and being as positive as possible, for both my aunt and her son and his wife, I'm compartmentalising so that it doesn't take over and let me get depressed, it's not easy but it's in Gods hands and on a positive note, she has had a very good long life at 84, and survived 3 husbands(the first was an ex though), 2 children, 2 siblings, and her parents, so if it is her time, I just pray that she doesn't end up in a lot of pain beforehand, and suffer any, but I think that she's got a bit left in her, she's still got spirit and is complaining that she doesn't have enough to do, I think she's more upset about the loss of sight from the macular degeneration than the cancer diagnosis, and of course she gets mad at her son for not letting her do things like bend over and weed in the garden, just what she needs to be doing(shaking my head), they told her she could sit, not stand and bend, she said oh phewy, I don't like getting up and down and bending over never hurt me before. lol Needless to say, she's still stubborn. We take Carly over to see her, she loves to visit with Carly, can't believe how big she's gotten since last she saw her, and Carly is wonderful with her.

I hope that your vacation is progressing well, I'm so looking forward to ours coming up, David suggested that we buy bear spray this year, so I'll take care of that on Friday, he usually doesn't think we need it, and most times I don't think so either, but this year feels a bit different, I'd rather have it and since David feels the need to wander off down through the toolie weeds and to only God knows where, I'd feel much better having it. Only problem with David taking it and going is that he'd be so focused on the river or stream that the bear would have him before he knew it was there, thank goodness he has me. lol I make enough noise that it'd really have to be hungry to come to close.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It does look like it will be a sunny room as you mentioned. Chair looks comfy too.


Lurker 2 said:


> I am only part way there- I have a before picture though.


 :sm11:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Have spent the afternoon sorting out my stash, all the wee ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, will use it for charity blanket,came across this , think Gwen's wee Alice has been visiting,I know it is an Ice yarn dont know what to use it for,as the ball band has vanished,seems to be braided with a metalic thread,any ideas?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ours have comfy chairs but not recliners! Had mentioned to DH that recliners would really make it super.


darowil said:


> We have a couple of movie theatres here which do that. They have really comfortable recliners and before you go in you can order food and drink and what time you want it bought in. It is ofcourse more expensive than the normal movies but it is fun and feels so decadent lying back in your seat watching a movie (on a full size scree) being served food and drink. Only done it a couple of times.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Have spent the afternoon sorting out my stash, all the wee ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, will use it for charity blanket,came across this , think Gwen's wee Alice has been visiting,I know it is an Ice yarn dont know what to use it for,as the ball band has vanished,seems to be braided with a metalic thread,any ideas?


Haven't got any ideas but it's gorgeous Agnes .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Had a look but cant fins anywhere to type in the code..... :sm16:


When you go on the revelry post just read down a bit and it says click here which takes you to her site , click on the sock Kal , click on add to cart and there you add the code 
Hope this helps


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

agnescr said:


> It is an Ice yarn dont know what to use it for,as the ball band has vanished,seems to be braided with a metalic thread,any ideas?


Is there enough for a narrow lacy scarf? It's lovely yarn.

Agnes, your thoughtful words about all our suffering friends say it all so well. I'll just say ditto from me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH and I got out for awhile this morning before it started heating up and started working together on one of the overgrown flower beds. I was so excited about starting to work on it. I'm being selfish and we started working on the one that I can see if sitting on the crafting deck area rather than those seen at the front of the house. We got it about 1/2 cleared but still quite a lot to do. Yes, DH did most of the hard work but I did my fair share of getting out many of the less deeply rooted weeds. It is a circular bed that has a butterfly bush in the middle. Long range plan is to build a surrounding wall out of cinder blocks, (2 block high) and will in with more good soil then plant some more flowering plants/bulbs. It gets full sun. I also will paint the blocks multiple bright colors. Told DH it doesn't have to be done all at once and he said he'd help me. It felt good being able to do some of the work. Don't expect to have it completed anytime soon but fun to start and plan it out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are just taking it one day at a time, and being as positive as possible, for both my aunt and her son and his wife, I'm compartmentalising so that it doesn't take over and let me get depressed, it's not easy but it's in Gods hands and on a positive note, she has had a very good long life at 84, and survived 3 husbands(the first was an ex though), 2 children, 2 siblings, and her parents, so if it is her time, I just pray that she doesn't end up in a lot of pain beforehand, and suffer any, but I think that she's got a bit left in her, she's still got spirit and is complaining that she doesn't have enough to do, I think she's more upset about the loss of sight from the macular degeneration than the cancer diagnosis, and of course she gets mad at her son for not letting her do things like bend over and weed in the garden, just what she needs to be doing(shaking my head), they told her she could sit, not stand and bend, she said oh phewy, I don't like getting up and down and bending over never hurt me before. lol Needless to say, she's still stubborn. We take Carly over to see her, she loves to visit with Carly, can't believe how big she's gotten since last she saw her, and Carly is wonderful with her.
> 
> I hope that your vacation is progressing well, I'm so looking forward to ours coming up, David suggested that we buy bear spray this year, so I'll take care of that on Friday, he usually doesn't think we need it, and most times I don't think so either, but this year feels a bit different, I'd rather have it and since David feels the need to wander off down through the toolie weeds and to only God knows where, I'd feel much better having it. Only problem with David taking it and going is that he'd be so focused on the river or stream that the bear would have him before he knew it was there, thank goodness he has me. lol I make enough noise that it'd really have to be hungry to come to close.


Does that mean you are not a good companion for fishing? What do you do with bear spray? I am knitting on some of the WIPs that I brought with me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Kaye, wouldn't you feel safer having some spare fish or juicy steaks to throw to bears?? (I'm a city girl...bears sound a little scary to me! !)!


pacer said:


> Does that mean you are not a good companion for fishing? What do you do with bear spray? I am knitting on some of the WIPs that I brought with me.


 :sm17:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fan, Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have spent the afternoon sorting out my stash, all the wee ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, will use it for charity blanket,came across this , think Gwen's wee Alice has been visiting,I know it is an Ice yarn dont know what to use it for,as the ball band has vanished,seems to be braided with a metalic thread,any ideas?


Order out of chaos...though the second ball doesnt look all that good, but at least has the band to hold it together. Looked on Iceyarns web page seem it is discontinued. Chain glitz 70% polyester 30% lurex light green. FREE TO A GOOD HOME


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That will be a nice place to work, Julie, with a good window. Don't you feel good when you can unload stuff and get organized!?


Thanks, oneapril! It is a good feeling! I've lived here long enough now really to know where I want things. Have a cabinet waiting, shortly to be moved back to it's proper position- it has been where the printer has been, to make it easier when sorting scanning. But I won't work on more than that today. Today is ear-marked for the weaving class, and I want to sort my mid-year gift (Matariki - the Maori New Year) for the GK's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I agree with Mary. Enjoy using the things you like...they are little pleasures!


I gave away to Bronwen, most of the good china. but it is a bit silly just hoarding things!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> What an ordeal for such a tiny person. Prayers for Erin and her family.


And from me too, Kate. It must be heartbreaking.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, oneapril! It is a good feeling! I've lived here long enough now really to know where I want things. Have a cabinet waiting, shortly to be moved back to it's proper position- it has been where the printer has been, to make it easier when sorting scanning. But I won't work on more than that today. Today is ear-marked for the weaving class, and I want to sort my mid-year gift (Matariki - the Maori New Year) for the GK's.


Wish I had an area that I could designate as work area,but just not possible with 1 bedroom,lounge kitchen and bathroom,why when they build houses for pensioners do they think we dont need at least a boxroom,cant even have folk stay overnight as nowhere for them/me to sleep


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, looking good.
> Cathy, thank you. Happy Birthday to your mum!


Thanks Joy
It looks very empty to me at the moment!- I am well aware of just how much I've not included in the photo! But it feels good to have made headway.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> And from me too, Kate. It must be heartbreaking.


Add me as well, poor wee lassie and a living nightmare for her parents x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sugar: Happy Birthday to your Mom!
> Julie: Like the looks of the room - cleaning out boxes is making progress.
> Gwen: Our local theater is now doing the dinner and movie package, but we haven't tried it yet. We rarely go to the movies as they are usually way too loud.
> 
> I was able to get the sock KAL - but haven't read through it yet. I think Silver's sock class on the internet is one of the best tutorials if you're beginning your first sock.


Thanks Rookie! It's a good room for watching the world go by, too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, me too. If only she'd have gotten the biopsy 4 years ago, but if wishes were horses, beggars would ride, as mom used to say,


 :sm24: That is for real.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It does look like it will be a sunny room as you mentioned. Chair looks comfy too.
> 
> :sm11:


 :sm24: Yes, it gets morning sun, and the chair is a good one, that I picked up for half price- it was the shop one.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are just taking it one day at a time, and being as positive as possible, for both my aunt and her son and his wife, I'm compartmentalising so that it doesn't take over and let me get depressed, it's not easy but it's in Gods hands and on a positive note, she has had a very good long life at 84, and survived 3 husbands(the first was an ex though), 2 children, 2 siblings, and her parents, so if it is her time, I just pray that she doesn't end up in a lot of pain beforehand, and suffer any, but I think that she's got a bit left in her, she's still got spirit and is complaining that she doesn't have enough to do, I think she's more upset about the loss of sight from the macular degeneration than the cancer diagnosis, and of course she gets mad at her son for not letting her do things like bend over and weed in the garden, just what she needs to be doing(shaking my head), they told her she could sit, not stand and bend, she said oh phewy, I don't like getting up and down and bending over never hurt me before. lol Needless to say, she's still stubborn. We take Carly over to see her, she loves to visit with Carly, can't believe how big she's gotten since last she saw her, and Carly is wonderful with her.
> 
> I hope that your vacation is progressing well, I'm so looking forward to ours coming up, David suggested that we buy bear spray this year, so I'll take care of that on Friday, he usually doesn't think we need it, and most times I don't think so either, but this year feels a bit different, I'd rather have it and since David feels the need to wander off down through the toolie weeds and to only God knows where, I'd feel much better having it. Only problem with David taking it and going is that he'd be so focused on the river or stream that the bear would have him before he knew it was there, thank goodness he has me. lol I make enough noise that it'd really have to be hungry to come to close.


Sounds like a sensible approach, but I'm not sure I could cope in your situation. (Re aunt) As for bears - well I'd love to see them but wouldn't want them to see me!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wish I had an area that I could designate as work area,but just not possible with 1 bedroom,lounge kitchen and bathroom,why when they build houses for pensioners do they think we dont need at least a boxroom,cant even have folk stay overnight as nowhere for them/me to sleep


I am so glad I've 'stuck to my guns' over this one, People have tried to say I should have gone for Pensioner Housing- but I was not ready to reduce living space to that extent. You have done a wonderful job redecorating your place, though, Agnes. I just have to live with the colours I've got!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I got out for awhile this morning before it started heating up and started working together on one of the overgrown flower beds. I was so excited about starting to work on it. I'm being selfish and we started working on the one that I can see if sitting on the crafting deck area rather than those seen at the front of the house. We got it about 1/2 cleared but still quite a lot to do. Yes, DH did most of the hard work but I did my fair share of getting out many of the less deeply rooted weeds. It is a circular bed that has a butterfly bush in the middle. Long range plan is to build a surrounding wall out of cinder blocks, (2 block high) and will in with more good soil then plant some more flowering plants/bulbs. It gets full sun. I also will paint the blocks multiple bright colors. Told DH it doesn't have to be done all at once and he said he'd help me. It felt good being able to do some of the work. Don't expect to have it completed anytime soon but fun to start and plan it out.


It does feel good to get outside and play with dirt! (As you call it - we say 'soil') I spent most of yesterday murdering weeds and massacring shrubs, getting tired and dirty, and felt better for it! My garden works on the evolutionary principle, plant a few things and let them get on with it....... Just remove any that get too rampant along with the worst of the weeds, so it is currently generating a lot of nasturtiums self seeded from last year. I'm removing all the plain orange ones in the hope that the more interesting colours will predominate next year. The best crop so far has been snails and enormous slugs, so the plants are suffering. Maybe I should specialise in these? :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so glad I've 'stuck to my guns' over this one, People have tried to say I should have gone for Pensioner Housing- but I was not ready to reduce living space to that extent. You have done a wonderful job redecorating your place, though, Agnes. I just have to live with the colours I've got!


Thanks Julie,they could have made a bedroom plus box room out of my bedroom plus wasted space between bedroom and bathroom, my bedroom is larger than my lounge,but to many door to be of much use for creating a craft area, will have to do some redecorating soon as council is installing new heating system on 17 th July, some radiators have to be re- sited.With the council here when you reach a certain age and need council housing if on your own you are only entitled to one bedroom house/flat/bungalow


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Fan, Have a wonderful birthday!


Fan, hope this is the best Birthday ever!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a look but cant fins anywhere to type in the code..... :sm16:


Who is silver, what is her KAP name please? I looked at the KALs for socks but saw those from 2011. Is one of these hers? Kindly help.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Who is silver, what is her KAP name please? I looked at the KALs for socks but saw those from 2011. Is one of these hers? Kindly help.


http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/silvers-sock-class


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Who is silver, what is her KAP name please? I looked at the KALs for socks but saw those from 2011. Is one of these hers? Kindly help.


Link was given by Sam, as below

(Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities)
knitting tea party 1 july '16

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/august-2016-sock-kal?utm_source=newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=free_sock_knitting_pattern_and_new_summery_colorways

Through August 15, 2016 get this KAL membership and pattern for free using coupon code AUGUSTSOCK in the shopping cart at Lucky Violet Color Co.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for the sock class link.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Had a look but cant fins anywhere to type in the code..... :sm16:


Add to cart - then go to "check out". You'll see a "discount" box.

There is another sock pattern on her page that also is free with a discount code. It's a basic pattern for a size 9-10 foot.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, I'm very relieved that he's doing better, he should be home around the time Carly goes home or a bit after. She's been texting him and he asks her mom about her everyday, so I told her she should text him every morning, it will cheer him to get the texts.
> But I have to say, she's soldiering on, of course my cousin isn't babying her either, and he won't let her have a pain pill if she doesn't need it, she was trying to just take them whenever she wanted too. So hopefully we'll have more answers and a plan soon. I was informed on Tuesday evening by my cousin that I was borrowing her(aunts) car, my uncle (aunts brother) wanted to take it to Colorado over the 4th of July weekend, my aunts car and it's it's hard for my aunt to say no, so she just told him I was borrowing it. lol So it's parked in my driveway, I'll take it back on Monday most likely, once I parked it, it hasn't moved.
> David's headed your way Jeanette, has to deliver in Chicago, he's not looking forward to it, hopefully it's not small oneway streets. lol Then I think he's to Wisconson.


I would think that Chicago would be a tough city to deliver to...hope they give him a good route to come in. Just like everywhere we went, there will be road construction. If he's anywhere near #294 and Willow Road/Palatine Road Exit, have him wave.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Add to cart - then go to "check out". You'll see a "discount" box.
> 
> There is another sock pattern on her page that also is free with a discount code. It's a basic pattern for a size 9-10 foot.


NO discount box when i follow instructions.... :sm13: :sm19:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone, Thank you all most sincerely for your birthday wishes.
I need to go to our engineering company workshop today, and yes we will have cake!
There is a very nice chocolate Swiss roll cake filled with whipped cream waiting for us to enjoy.

Re little baby Erin, how sad for everyone in her family, prayers to all.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> NO discount box when i follow instructions.... :sm13: :sm19:


Keep clicking through to the payment page and it's there, I think! You don't get the pattern yet anyway, but enrol for the KAL and get materials req.d etc.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 3 July '16 Sunday

Another overcast 72° day. The third one in a row. There is no wind to speak of today so it doesn't feel as cool as the last couple of days have.

I have had no report from the baseball field so have no idea what is going on there. Both boy's teams had the chance to play in the championship game if they won their games this morning. Since it is mid-afternoon and no one is home I assume someone won their game. I hope they both do.

Looking through my email this morning I found a couple recipes that I thought you might like. Blueberries are in season - at least they are available in the stores so the following recipe is rather appropriate.

Skillet Blueberry Slump Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 25 min. Bake: 20 min.
MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

4 cups fresh or frozen blueberries
1/2 cup sugar
1/2 cup water
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon butter
1/2 cup 2% milk
Vanilla ice cream

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (calculated without ice cream): 239 calories, 3g fat (2g saturated fat), 7mg cholesterol, 355mg sodium, 52g carbohydrate (32g sugars, 3g fiber), 4g protein

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400°.

2. In a 10-in. ovenproof skillet, combine the first five ingredients; bring to a boil. Reduce heat; simmer, uncovered, 9-11 minutes or until slightly thickened, stirring occasionally.

3. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, whisk flour, sugar, baking powder and salt. Cut in butter until mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Add milk; stir just until moistened.

4. Drop batter in six portions on top of the simmering blueberry mixture.

5. Transfer to oven. Bake, uncovered, 17-20 minutes or until dumplings are golden brown. Serve warm with ice cream. .

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/skillet-blueberry-slump

Watermelon and Spinach Salad Recipe

TOTAL TIME: Prep/Total Time: 30 min.
MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients

1/4 cup rice vinegar or white wine vinegar
1 tablespoon grated lime peel
2 tablespoons lime juice
2 tablespoons canola oil
4 teaspoons minced fresh gingerroot
2 garlic cloves, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon sugar
1/4 teaspoon pepper

SALAD:

4 cups fresh baby spinach or arugula
3 cups cubed seedless watermelon
2 cups cubed cantaloupe
2 cups cubed English cucumber
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro
2 green onions chopped

Nutritional Facts: 1 cup: 84 calories, 4g fat (trace saturated fat),0mg cholesterol, 288mg sodium, 13g carbohydrate (10g sugars, 1g fiber), 1g protein 
Diabetic Exchanges:1 vegetable, 1/2 fruit 1 fat

Directions

1. In a small bowl, whisk the first nine ingredients.

2. In a large bowl, combine salad ingredients.

3. Drizzle with dressing and toss to coat; serve immediately.

http://www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/watermelon---spinach-salad

 Creamsicle Fluff

Ingredients

1 small box orange Jell-O
1 small box instant vanilla pudding
1 cup boiling water
1/2 cup cold water
1 - 8oz. tub Cool Whip
1 -14 oz. can mandarin oranges, drained
1 cup mini marshmallows
(Sam says: throw in some sweet flaked coconut]

Directions

1. In a large bowl combine orange Jell-O and boiling water. Mix well to dissolve and then add cold water and stir. Chill for 15 -20 minutes.

2. Whisk in vanilla pudding mix until smooth and chill for another 10 minutes until it becomes thickened.

3. Fold in Cool Whip, oranges and marshmallows. Chill until set, about an hour.

http://www.servedupwithlove.com/2016/05/creamsicle-fluff.html

I was amused when I saw this recipe - it was titled "The Potluck Dish No One Else Will Bring"

Yellow Summer Squash Casserole

The tricky part about working with these warm weather relations is that they have a high water content. I've tried my hand at baking them into gratins and casseroles before and was disappointed with the wet texture. But then I realized that I wasn't giving them enough of a binder. Normally I leave the breadcrumbs on top for a crunchy coating but this time, half went into the casserole itself as a binder. Happily, that did the trick and the result was a wonderful vegetable side dish that held its own on the plate. As for the flavor - what's not to like about adding in sauteed onions and melted cheese? Enjoy!
Makes approximately 4 servings.

Ingredients

2 Yellow squash/yellow zucchini, peeled and sliced
1 Tablespoon olive oil
1 Onion, peeled and diced
2 Cloves garlic, peeled and minced
1 Egg
1/2 Cup panko breadcrumbs
1/2 Cup milk
1 Cup shredded cheddar cheese (Gruyere would work nicely, too)
2 Tablespoons unsalted butter, melted
Salt & pepper to taste

Directions

1. Add the olive oil and onions to a large skillet and saute on medium heat for a few minutes until the onions have softened.

2. Add the garlic and cook for another minute.

3. Stir in the squash and continue cooking for about 5 to 7 minutes until the squash has softened slightly. It doesn't need to be cooked all the way through. Season to taste and allow to cool slightly.

4. In a bowl, combine the bread crumbs and shredded cheese.

5. In a separate bowl, beat together the egg and milk and mix in half the crumb/cheese mixture.

6. Add the cooked squash and onion to the egg mixture and transfer to a casserole dish.

7. Top with the remaining crumb/cheese mixture and pour on the melted butter.

8. Bake in a pre-heated 400 degree oven for 20 - 30 minutes or until the top is a light golden brown.

http://www.hungrycouplenyc.com/2014/05/yellow-summer-squash-casserole.html

the following recipe used homemade raspberry jelly - I'm thinking one could make a fresh off the bush (so to speak) raspberry compote to use (thickened] instead. I think the flavor would be intense.

Raspberry Crunch Bars

Ingredients

Base:

1 cup flour
1 teaspoon baking powder
pinch of salt
1/2 cup cold butter
1 egg beaten
1 tablespoon milk

Topping:

1 cup Raspberry Jam or Jelly (approximate amount)
1 beaten egg
3/4 cup sugar
2 tablespoons melted butter
pinch of salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup sweetened coconut
1 cup crushed cornflakes

Directions

1. Prepare base: cut cold butter into flour, baking powder and salt.

2. Mix egg and milk and vanilla and add to flour mixture, mixing lightly like you would for pie dough.

3. Roll or pat into an 8" square pan.

4. Spread raspberry jam over base.

5. Beat sugar, egg and vanilla with melted butter.

6. Add coconut and crushed cornflakes mix with a fork.

7. Spread lightly with a fork over jam.

8. Bake in a 350ºF oven for about 25-30 minutes or until topping is golden.

9. Cool and cut into squares.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I hope everyone is enjoying a pleasant Sunday/Monday. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this was taken by the sister of one of our own who died not too long ago - but i cannot bring her name to mind. can someone help me here. --- sam



machriste said:


> What a sweet video of fawns and mama! Found myself smiling as I watched it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Thank you all most sincerely for your birthday wishes.
> I need to go to our engineering company workshop today, and yes we will have cake!
> There is a very nice chocolate Swiss roll cake filled with whipped cream waiting for us to enjoy.
> 
> Re little baby Erin, how sad for everyone in her family, prayers to all.


Happy Birthday. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Keep clicking through to the payment page and it's there, I think! You don't get the pattern yet anyway, but enrol for the KAL and get materials req.d etc.


Have done that 4 times already no discount code box appears for me


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> this was taken by the sister of one of our own who died not too long ago - but i cannot bring her name to mind. can someone help me here. --- sam


Dianna did the video. She is June's sister.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they look good to me. i would like to find someone to sew things together simply because i don't like doing it. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Glad you arrived safely Mary, and I look forward to seeing what you have been Knitting .
> That's kind of you to frog the ladies knitting for her , I've done it a few times for a lady at my knitting group
> I would like someone who sews up items as I still can't get the sleeves part to look the way I want it to look


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think this is so funny margaret - it has given me a good laugh - you are such an expert knitter (remember the fossi sweater) and to have made this mistake - i am amused. not that i couldn't do the same thing but i would never think you would. lol --- sam



darowil said:


> Yep- and making slow progress on getting back to about where I was. Wonder why it seems to take longer second time around?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks good julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an early HAPPY BIRTHDAY[/color to your mum cathy. hope she is feeling good for the day. will you take her a little cake?

how is dd enjoying her new house? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Fan. And happy Canada Day and also Happy Independence day to those who celebrate.
> 
> It is also my mum's birthday 4th July..... she will be 92.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry - tons of healing energy surrounding erin helping her become whole. --- sam



KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cathy wishing your mum a happy birthday today as well. 92 is a wonderful achievement, I hope she's in good health and able to enjoy her day. Warm hugs from across the ditch Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

but admin did do something to the "edit" - the window to correct is not nearly as long as it had been. --- sam



darowil said:


> And how is Alastair going?
> There is still an edit option- maybe it shows how long you were on the phone for?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> It does feel good to get outside and play with dirt! (As you call it - we say 'soil') I spent most of yesterday murdering weeds and massacring shrubs, getting tired and dirty, and felt better for it! My garden works on the evolutionary principle, plant a few things and let them get on with it....... Just remove any that get too rampant along with the worst of the weeds, so it is currently generating a lot of nasturtiums self seeded from last year. I'm removing all the plain orange ones in the hope that the more interesting colours will predominate next year. The best crop so far has been snails and enormous slugs, so the plants are suffering. Maybe I should specialise in these? :sm23: :sm22:


Give those slugs & snails a garden party! That is, put out a couple of saucers of beer, and they'll crawl in and drown. We found that worked quite well.

I have some things that need repotting but I have no bigger pots at the moment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.

next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Thank you all most sincerely for your birthday wishes.
> I need to go to our engineering company workshop today, and yes we will have cake!
> There is a very nice chocolate Swiss roll cake filled with whipped cream waiting for us to enjoy.
> 
> Re little baby Erin, how sad for everyone in her family, prayers to all.


Happy birthday Fan ????????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't you have central heat? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am planning on another load to the Hospice shop- just got to work out how to store, what! I am enjoying using the cutlery- I grew up with soup spoons- and like having them- mine are stainless steel though, not silver like mum's. A lot less work.
> I am wearing my Gansey a lot to keep warm, and using my heater.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


That is good news congratulations Avery . Shame Aydens team couldn't win too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thanks Julie,they could have made a bedroom plus box room out of my bedroom plus wasted space between bedroom and bathroom, my bedroom is larger than my lounge,but to many door to be of much use for creating a craft area, will have to do some redecorating soon as council is installing new heating system on 17 th July, some radiators have to be re- sited.With the council here when you reach a certain age and need council housing if on your own you are only entitled to one bedroom house/flat/bungalow


That is great you are getting new heating- hoping it will be more efficient!
I am pretty certain there is a similar restriction for Council Housing in NZ.
I know there is if it is the Government assisted Housing NZ housing that you are in- although the advantage is lower rents and they pay the water- the waiting lists are rather bad, and often dogs are forbidden, and Ringo was non-negotiable.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


Well done and congratulations to all :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> It does feel good to get outside and play with dirt! (As you call it - we say 'soil') I spent most of yesterday murdering weeds and massacring shrubs, getting tired and dirty, and felt better for it! My garden works on the evolutionary principle, plant a few things and let them get on with it....... Just remove any that get too rampant along with the worst of the weeds, so it is currently generating a lot of nasturtiums self seeded from last year. I'm removing all the plain orange ones in the hope that the more interesting colours will predominate next year. The best crop so far has been snails and enormous slugs, so the plants are suffering. Maybe I should specialise in these? :sm23: :sm22:


I thought all the slugs and snails were living in my garden . They are every where up the porch , on the window sills even in the bins how if the lids are closed tight ? ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> this was taken by the sister of one of our own who died not too long ago - but i cannot bring her name to mind. can someone help me here. --- sam


June


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> looks good julie. --- sam


Thank you Sam! Depends on the angle one takes the photograph!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is there enough for a lacy scarf maybe - or a braided headband? --- sam



agnescr said:


> Have spent the afternoon sorting out my stash, all the wee ends of yarn rolled into a magic ball, will use it for charity blanket,came across this , think Gwen's wee Alice has been visiting,I know it is an Ice yarn dont know what to use it for,as the ball band has vanished,seems to be braided with a metalic thread,any ideas?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> but admin did do something to the "edit" - the window to correct is not nearly as long as it had been. --- sam


That was what I had thought- it used to be a good hour.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is great you are getting new heating- hoping it will be more efficient!
> I am pretty certain there is a similar restriction for Council Housing in NZ.
> I know there is if it is the Government assisted Housing NZ housing that you are in- although the advantage is lower rents and they pay the water- the waiting lists are rather bad, and often dogs are forbidden, and Ringo was non-negotiable.


Very little in the way of private rental round here, and what there is are mostly family homes,3/4 bedrooms


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


Congratulations to Avery, sorry Ayden lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> don't you have central heat? --- sam


Very few houses do in NZ. With Christchurch having had to demolish their chimneys (because of the earthquake damage) a lot now have heat pumps. Too expensive for the likes of me!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I thought all the slugs and snails were living in my garden . They are every where up the porch , on the window sills even in the bins how if the lids are closed tight ? ????


We are the same Sonja they even go across the window panes,all over the outside of doors, in the bird feeders,yuck,cant put anything down to kill them of as we have some hedgehogs, but even they cant get them all


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Very little in the way of private rental round here, and what there is are mostly family homes,3/4 bedrooms


Where as an awful lot down here, is privately owned, that is how come the prices are so steep.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Order out of chaos...though the second ball doesnt look all that good, but at least has the band to hold it together. Looked on Iceyarns web page seem it is discontinued. Chain glitz 70% polyester 30% lurex light green. FREE TO A GOOD HOME


Your yarn looks lovely Agnes is it the one that was all in a tangle because the colour looks very different or is it another one that was in a tangle?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.cometosilver.com/socks/SockClass_Start.htm



flyty1n said:


> Who is silver, what is her KAP name please? I looked at the KALs for socks but saw those from 2011. Is one of these hers? Kindly help.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> We are the same Sonja they even go across the window panes,all over the outside of doors, in the bird feeders,yuck,cant put anything down to kill them of as we have some hedgehogs, but even they cant get them all


We have hedgehogs to , they used to come into the back garden till we got mishka now they come into the front and hibernate under one of my plants


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAN. it just dawned on me - it is your birthday there since it is already the fourth. i was going to wait and wish you a happy birthday tomorrow. hope you enjoy the day - the chocolate swiss roll cake sounds delicious. --- sam



Fan said:


> Good morning everyone, Thank you all most sincerely for your birthday wishes.
> I need to go to our engineering company workshop today, and yes we will have cake!
> There is a very nice chocolate Swiss roll cake filled with whipped cream waiting for us to enjoy.
> 
> Re little baby Erin, how sad for everyone in her family, prayers to all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Where as an awful lot down here, is privately owned, that is how come the prices are so steep.


My rent was high before I got my discount Julie, but rental prices are even higher almost twice as much


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks mary - i could not bring june's name to mind. --- sam



pacer said:


> Dianna did the video. She is June's sister.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY FAN. it just dawned on me - it is your birthday there since it is already the fourth. i was going to wait and wish you a happy birthday tomorrow. hope you enjoy the day - the chocolate swiss roll cake sounds delicious. --- sam


Good on you Sam, you worked that out!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

buy a couple of ducks - they eat slugs. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I thought all the slugs and snails were living in my garden . They are every where up the porch , on the window sills even in the bins how if the lids are closed tight ? ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> My rent was high before I got my discount Julie, but rental prices are even higher almost twice as much


I am very glad for you that you managed to get the discount!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> but a couple of ducks - they eat slugs. --- sam


And I think mishka would eat the ducks ????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam and Sonja, yes it's our 4th today. 
It's another very cool, slightly frosty morning but the sun is shining brightly too.
Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go, got to keep the wheels of industry turning. Cheers Fan


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Sam and Sonja, yes it's our 4th today.
> It's another very cool, slightly frosty morning but the sun is shining brightly too.
> Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go, got to keep the wheels of industry turning. Cheers Fan


and I'm off down to Papakura for my weaving class- the forecast said showers in the morning, but it is a clear blue sky to the east!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Your room is starting to come along well, Julie. I am progressing with my place but it's taken much longer than I imagined. Pleased to hear that you are using your good things and that you've coped well with your recent very sad anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Your room is starting to come along well, Julie. I am progressing with my place but it's taken much longer than I imagined. Pleased to hear that you are using your good things and that you've coped well with your recent very sad anniversary.


Thanks so much Mary! It does take time and quite a lot of effort sorting out boxes- it's the finding of new homes that you can remember, I'm finding. A lot of things I know I have seen, but can't place where they have been put!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday to Fan and Cathy's Mom, Happy Canada Day and Happy Independence Day USA.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy birthday to Fan & Sugarsugar's Mum


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Have done that 4 times already no discount code box appears for me


It's a mystery. Has anyone else outside of the USA been able to get into the KAL?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Well done and congratulations to all :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


From me too (re Avery's Team)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> It's a mystery. Has anyone else outside of the USA been able to get into the KAL?


I got into it straight away


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes and Sonja, my DGD, Bella, used to have a pet hedgehog.
TNS, love your humor re: murderous gardening. Hope SORIENNA's beer suggestion works for you and Sonja.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, congratulations to Avery. Sorry Ayden didn't win. You might check swap sheet for scooter. Ours has them occasionally.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy birthday to Fan & Sugarsugar's Mum


Sincere thanks Kate and Martina am having a lovely day cheers Fan xxx


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


I love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It looks lovely Fan . I really like the colours now considering I wasn't to sure when I just saw the one square. Lots of babies in your future . My son has a new little nephew who has been poorly and in hospital but he's all better now . Son has got the touch , every time he cries son holds him and he goes all quiet . His BIL wants to know if he makes house calls ????


 :sm02:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> those indians need to be beat once in a while - they've been on a real roll lately - won all three games with detroit. . sending you tons of healing energy to start the healing in your eye - hope the specialist can get you in quick and get what is wrong taken care of. --- sam


And they did get beat. Adding my healing wishes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it need jinxed. lol --- sam


 :sm09:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I love it!


Thank you Tami, much appreciated.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> My kids were worried about that too. I talked to the project manager about it; he assured me the professionals coming in to do it know what they are doing and will be sealing off the entire upstairs during the process.


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've see hedgehogs in pet stores but never in the wild. Are they destructive to your plants/gardens or desireable to have in your yard?


Swedenme said:


> We have hedgehogs to , they used to come into the back garden till we got mishka now they come into the front and hibernate under one of my plants


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Fan & Cathys mom, hope you have a great day.

Agnes & Sonja, I can't imagine having so any slugs, I find only the occasional one, hate the slimy things.

Kate, sad things are getting worse for poor little Erin, prayers for her family.

I'm trying to read & keep caught up but not doing so good ar it.
Vacation is going OK. Talk more later


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto , ditto, ditto, and ditto!


martina said:


> Happy Birthday to Fan and Cathy's Mom, Happy Canada Day and Happy Independence Day USA.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good evening, everyone!

Hope those celebrating are cool/warm enough for comfort and keeping safe and relatively quiet with the often illegal and very loud fireworks going off around them. So far, the neighbors are silent tonight. Last night was another story.

Middle DGS, Paula's youngest son, came from Missouri after work on Friday. They arrived about 3:30 AM Saturday and left a few hours after services this morning. I had not seen him in nearly 3 years and we all got to meet his partner before the baby girl arrives later this month. She seems a sweet young woman and he is still a great guy. Just wish they would find it important to marry before beginning a family. But they didn't ask me, so not much I say do about it.

I did learn that he is still very much missing his other grandmother. She passed away on the Fourth of July when he was only 15. They were obviously quite close and his dad laid such a guilt trip on the young man at the time, that he felt compelled to stay with his father rather than coming home and returning to our family circle. The last years have been highlighted by his Dad's hopping from bed-to-bed among a variety of brief affairs--following in the grandfather's pathway, so not much support during that early grieving time, when he truly needed it.

It was so good to see him and share hugs with them both. I think we all needed them.

Tomorrow we will provide bagged lunches for whomever shows up at the Center and then we'll have a small, family picnic outback here, weather permitting. Some of us will work until later in the day (hopefully not any longer), but the daylight is still hanging around until nearly 9:30 PM these days and the fire pit will accommodate a good bit of fire wood for the evening. Toasted marshmallows, chocolate bars and graham crackers will be a tasty conclusion to the fellowship.

I miss you all so much and the knitting that I am NOT getting done. 

We are attracting a number of volunteers who want to come in and serve a meal and go back to their middle-class lives without much interaction with those we serve each day. When I explain that we minister to the whole personality where permitted by the individuals, not just passing out plates of food to total strangers who remain strangers every time we see them, many look confused and slightly unsure of their understanding of what I am saying to them. To bring in as many as claim their desire to help others would also crowd the facility that often has more folks who are required to do service time in return for their welfare assistance, i.e., food stamps or cash assistance. IF they don't put in the hours and they are documented by Susan, the support is removed for that month, called sanctioning. That's not a pleasant experience any of them want or can afford to receive. Most of those who continue to perform their end of the contract with us at the Center are honorable enough to perform as necessary and to not shirk their obligation.

The non-profit Susan has created owns 14,000 sq. ft. but the kitchen and dining areas are minimal for the amount of foods we prepare and serve and for the minimal dining-in facilities we can provide. Clean-up that meets Health Department standards must be maintained or we could be closed down. That is not something folks in our area of the community deserve or need to have thrown at them. 

I can find a number of other contributions these volunteers could make to the Center while still allowing those who must work here: funds for repairs or replacements of flooring, painting walls, electrical lighting components, heating systems, exterior doors for the security of the interior, HAVC equipment, hot water and pipe systems to carry it throughout the buildings. Even contributions toward the costs of monthly utilities could be a great help to our helping those who seek help here to find that the light at the end of their particular tunnels is getting brighter.

Such help is not likely to get a lot of public acknowledgement of their efforts but certainly could help the ones who come to us for all manner of help to find direction and support to define and then reach the goals they've set for themselves. 

It's getting late; and I've already put in an 18 hour day. Tomorrow isn't likely to be much shorter and Tuesday brings the routine back around. Someone else will see that lunch bags are passed out tomorrow and then Susan will take much of the week off. The first such break she's had since she returned to grad school for her Master's degree. And those student loans are still sitting in abeyance, waiting to come 'round again for repayment. Oh, the joys of accepting a calling to serve others!! The price is often so very high, isn't it? . . . . But then the price He paid was so much higher, wasn't it?

Love to you all. Rest well and keep safe.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sincere thanks Kate and Martina am having a lovely day cheers Fan xxx


And it has been a lovely sunny day!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear this about your aunt. Whatever the doctors do I pray that it works.


Me too, thank you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you joy - life certainly hasn't slowed down for you i see. blessings on you for all you are doing. wish there was a little more time for to to knit - hopefully you can make up for it at the kap - so looking forward to seeing you. --- sam


jheiens said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> Hope those celebrating are cool/warm enough for comfort and keeping safe and relatively quiet with the often illegal and very loud fireworks going off around them. So far, the neighbors are silent tonight. Last night was another story.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Here's a flower and tree bark from Wednesday hike. I love trees.
> Tree is a cedar. Have to look up flower. As there are not a lot of blue flowers in nature I especially love blue flowers.


The bark is cool, the flowers are lovely.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


I hope it's something easily fixed also, but anything with our eyesight is scary. 
Hope you all had a great Canada Day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've see hedgehogs in pet stores but never in the wild. Are they destructive to your plants/gardens or desireable to have in your yard?


They are very cute especially the baby ones and they don't do any damage to the garden . Don't have them as pets here in fact I think they are on the animal protective list not to sure about that but I know they are always telling people how to look after them


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy 4th of July .hope the long weekend and celebrations are going well and the neighbours are not too noisy ????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Ohio Joy, bless you and Susan. Glad you got to visit with DGS and partner.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you. Happy 4th of July.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house. 
Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


Ooh, I love the color and the way it turned out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Sam and all my Tea Party friends. We went with our friends to the Black Forest and yesterday left for the mountains in Austria. We are in Bad Gastein. I will show a map and our place is just below where it says BHF Bad Gastein. BHF is the train station here. Oh my goodness, is it beautiful. I've been awake since 3 am so I guess I will be needing a nap. Here are a few photos. I


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I love the color and the way it turned out.


Thank you Kaye Jo. I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


Something has gone wrong the KP pictures- all images are showing just as a little square icon- I went into 'Newest Pictures' and they are all like that.
However your birthday present sounds fantastic.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous photos Daralene , what a beautiful area you're in.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something has gone wrong the KP pictures- all images are showing just as a little square icon- I went into 'Newest Pictures' and they are all like that.
> However your birthday present sounds fantastic.


Oh dear. I'm seeing pictures here. Hope it is temporary.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous photos Daralene , what a beautiful area you're in.


I wonder if the fault is in my own laptop? Is any one else unable to see the images?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous photos Daralene , what a beautiful area you're in.


Thank you Fan. How exciting to get new carpeting. A lovely present and sounds like a wonderful quality with being New Zealand wool. A real luxury for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder if the fault is in my own laptop? Is any one else unable to see the images?


Yes, I see photos and Fan just saw the ones I posted. Might not be computer but interference with Internet.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I'm seeing pictures here. Hope it is temporary.


I'm seeing pictures too , but sometimes that happens to me Julie and I just click off and then back on and everything is back to normal

Daralene your pictures are lovely . I was thinking it looked a little chilly when I saw your first pictures


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm seeing pictures too , but sometimes that happens to me Julie and I just click off and then back on and everything is back to normal
> 
> Daralene your pictures are lovely . I was thinking it looked a little chilly when I saw your first pictures


Thank you. And yes, there is snow up there. It doesn't look that far away but I imagine it is further than it looks.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The sun just came up over the mountains. Can you tell I am excited.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH and I went to the 4:30 movie. We saw Independence Day: Resurgance. All of the theatre in town now have dining in the theatre so we also had an early dinner. It really was quite good; wide selection available and spent no more than what we would have if we had gone to a separate restaurant and then the movie. Also by going to the early show we got matinee prices and that ave us some. Movie was okay but as with many sequels the first one was much better.


Isn't that cool? David took me to the Alamo Drafthouse (movie theater/restaraunts) for my birthday one year, I enjoyed it.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow - last week's TP is up to 93 pages. It'll take me a while to catch up. Went to the optometrist and he showed me a picture of my left eye. Looks bad. Have fluid in my eye and is sending me to see a specialist on Monday. Hope it's something that can be easily fixed.
> 
> We are having Canada Day weekend and my U.S. friends are having their 4th of July weekend. Hope you are all having a wonderful time. My DB and family are coming over for a bbq today. Should be here soon. Am also trying to watch the ball game - Blue Jays vs Cleveland. Blue Jays 5 to 3. Yippee.
> 
> Going back to last week's and try to catch up.


Good luck with your eye appt. I sure hope for you it is an easy fix as well. Keep us up to date with this and take good care of yourself


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for your friend Lorraine. Hope she has an easy time with the chemo.
> 
> Good to hear that Bella is still home and enjoying her princess dolls. Her family sure deserve a rest.
> 
> ...


All this from me too Mary????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Beautiful crocheting Sonya. My DMIL loved that mile a minute pattern and I don't remember how many she made but it was a lot. I have one she made for me in burgundy and pink.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here's my WIP so far, yes I think they will find out gender of baby number 3. It was very unexpected so will be a good sibling for little Tyler turning one year soon.


I love that blanket. Nice work


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always stay home with the dogs - the family goes to see them. too much walking involved. and to much of a crowd for me. i would just as soon stay home with the dogs - we have a much better time anyhow. lol --- sam


Some of my best friends are dogs too Sam.????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


???????????? that is funny Margaret


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


This is all so heartbreaking. The family must be devastated. Praying for them


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I got into it straight away


Me too -(sock KAL)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes and Sonja, my DGD, Bella, used to have a pet hedgehog.
> TNS, love your humor re: murderous gardening. Hope SORIENNA's beer suggestion works for you and Sonja.


Thanks Sassafrass! Beer sales about to rocket in Yorkshire and Channel Islands....... A while back, in England, we had neighbours with call ducks, which would gobble all the slugs and worms and loved it if you dug the garden. Not sure they'd manage snail shells tho'


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


Bravo to Avery and Gary and their team.???? Good luck boys in your next tournaments????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Fan ????????????


I will join in too. Happy Birthday Fan.????????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've see hedgehogs in pet stores but never in the wild. Are they destructive to your plants/gardens or desireable to have in your yard?


Never thought of them as pets, but many people will try to encourage them by putting out saucers of dog food etc if they have wild ones around. They are desirable for pest control, but do carry fleas as well as spikes, so not advisable to get up close and personal! However, in Alderney we have a very special Blonde hedgehog, leucistic variant of the regular ones, and these do not have fleas!! Somewhere I have a photo of one we rescued from the middle of the road in Alderney. It was quite small and must have come out of hibernation on a warm autumn day, so we weighed it and found it was underweight for winter hibernation ( need enough fat stores to get through to Spring) so took it to Animal Welfare who fed it until it was heavy enough to hibernate safely, then returned it to where we had found it. Will post photos later if I can find them!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I will join in too. Happy Birthday Fan.????????????


Will add my birthday wishes Fan x


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


Lovely


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Tried again for the sockKAL still no area for discount code so I wont be in on that


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good morning all, another dull overcast day,not raining ....yet happy 4th to all our American family :sm24: 
Quiet day planned for today after all the clearing out yesterday, enjoy your day what everer you plan x


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will be lovely fan. i can understand your excitement. we will definitely need pictures when it is finished. --- sam



Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it looks lovely there daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam and all my Tea Party friends. We went with our friends to the Black Forest and yesterday left for the mountains in Austria. We are in Bad Gastein. I will show a map and our place is just below where it says BHF Bad Gastein. BHF is the train station here. Oh my goodness, is it beautiful. I've been awake since 3 am so I guess I will be needing a nap. Here are a few photos. I


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Will do Sam and thank you everyone for well wishes. Will be watching for the fireworks from USA tomorrow on your big day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear. I'm seeing pictures here. Hope it is temporary.


It seems to have come right- I turned everything off for more than two hours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The sun just came up over the mountains. Can you tell I am excited.


It looks so beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Some of my best friends are dogs too Sam.????


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

definitely time for me to be in bed. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


I am so sorry to hear this Cathy- it is an awful worry for you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Tried again for the sockKAL still no area for discount code so I wont be in on that


Did you get to it via the link on the Ravelry page about half way down? 1st pic
Then you go to sales site and add to cart - 2nd Pic

After that go to checkout and you should see place for discount code on the right. 3rd /4th pics


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


No wonder you are angry, Cathy. What an unnecessary extra worry. I hope you get some explanation and satisfactory medical care ASAP. Hugs from Guernsey!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


So sorry this has happened Cathy. Why on earth don't some doctors listen to the nurses? I hope they can get this sorted out soon as.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Got a busy week this week - today I'm meeting one of my friends, who's currently going through chemo, for a coffee; tomorrow I've to pick up Caitlin and go to my niece's wee boy's first birthday party (can't believe he's 1 already); Wednesday the girls are coming here; Thursday I'm lunching with 2 ex-workmates; Friday I'm back to my niece's to get my hair coloured and cut, and Saturday another pal is staying overnight......one of those busy, but enjoyable weeks! 
Nearly forgot to say Happy 4th of July! to all those who are celebrating....and I hope everyone else in all the other parts of the world has a good day too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Beautiful crocheting Sonya. My DMIL loved that mile a minute pattern and I don't remember how many she made but it was a lot. I have one she made for me in burgundy and pink.


Ive had a break from the blanket while I've finished the dress and attached a butterfly I am now making shoes to match the dress . 
Burgundy and pink a lovely colour combination and something lovely to remind you of your MIL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Good morning all, another dull overcast day,not raining ....yet happy 4th to all our American family :sm24:
> Quiet day planned for today after all the clearing out yesterday, enjoy your day what everer you plan x


Very warm here been like that for over a week now even though some times it has looked like rain 
Will you be able to find anything now you have had a clear out and tidied up ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


That's terrible Cathy . Can you not phone him up and tell him to put her back on the medication ? Not surprised you are angry . Your poor mother on her birthday too . Why do some doctors believe they know better than everyone else


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's terrible Cathy . Can you not phone him up and tell him to put her back on the medication ? Not surprised you are angry . Your poor mother on her birthday too . Why do some doctors believe they know better than everyone else


Agreed for the first part. Some doctors think they are gods.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good evening, everyone!
> 
> Hope those celebrating are cool/warm enough for comfort and keeping safe and relatively quiet with the often illegal and very loud fireworks going off around them. So far, the neighbors are silent tonight. Last night was another story.
> 
> ...


Helps to remember that the price he paid was so much higher than anything we will ever need to pay. I know I whinge and complain and really I don't much to complain about. My complaint tonight is that this solar hot service we got that is meant to save us electricity is useless on cold wet days- worse than useless as the water ends up so cold by the end of the day that it is too cool for me to wash the dishes in it- that is well under hand temperature. With the huge use in the morning of 2 showers and maybe one or two handwashes during the day. And then I boiled the jug and went back to boil more and the power point has stopped working. Maybe a heater and the jug is too much. So I'm whinging about being cold as well- it is only 7, feels lie 4.8 (an hour ago it felt like 3.8). Very cold for us especially as was only 8pm. Rained almost all day.
David is not feeling well so he has been in bed all day- for some reason best known to himself in the same room as me despite suggestions he might be better off in the other room where all his stuff is (which also has a bed in it). So being very loving I have decided if he insists on being here He puts up with lights etc. And I'm hours off going to bed as I have a lot to do before I go to bed as I need to leave here about 7.30 tomorrow morning.
Just as well I go away tomorrow- I could never cope with all you do Joy. I get too stressed and when I get stressed I get angry. And then I'm no fun to live with. And David has more to deal with than me so when I'm not quite so stressed I feel guilty for being a pain to live with when He has everything I have plus more to deal with and I just make it worse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Hopefully she did fine, what a great way to enjoy the day, and what a small world to find out you are related in a round about way.


She coped with the day fine. She's now away for the week as well. A real test after Saturday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ours have comfy chairs but not recliners! Had mentioned to DH that recliners would really make it super.


The only thing is more likely to fall asleep- Maryanne still laughs at me falling asleep in a noisy battle scene probably about 8 years ago!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> It does feel good to get outside and play with dirt! (As you call it - we say 'soil') I spent most of yesterday murdering weeds and massacring shrubs, getting tired and dirty, and felt better for it! My garden works on the evolutionary principle, plant a few things and let them get on with it....... Just remove any that get too rampant along with the worst of the weeds, so it is currently generating a lot of nasturtiums self seeded from last year. I'm removing all the plain orange ones in the hope that the more interesting colours will predominate next year. The best crop so far has been snails and enormous slugs, so the plants are suffering. Maybe I should specialise in these? :sm23: :sm22:


Now there we differ- I would be most likely to say dirt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i really think this is so funny margaret - it has given me a good laugh - you are such an expert knitter (remember the fossi sweater) and to have made this mistake - i am amused. not that i couldn't do the same thing but i would never think you would. lol --- sam


And then I carefully sewed the sleeve in - to the back side seam! Anyway it is now sewn up and almost half way through a crocheted edging to it. Will have to post a photo of the completed Cardigan soon. Need to finish it tonight.
And don't you worry Sam I make plenty of mistakes- but not usually like that now. A couple of times I have even picked up my knitting and gone the wrong way, something I hadn't done for years (likely decades actually). Need to concentrate a bit more on what I am doing I think somehow.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


Congratulations to Avery and his team- and especially to the coach. Does that meant that Aydens team made it to he final as well? If so can't complain about that either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


What a beautiful area you are in.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan, your carpet is beautifu' and I really like the color...very peaceful.


Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It looks like a very beautiful spot, Daralene. What a wonderful adventure! Thank you for sharing your photos!


Cashmeregma said:


> A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


Cathy it would be terrible if your 92 year old mother became addicted to Valium. Much better to be agitated. And this is the doctor you had been happy with up until now wasn't it? They can just give the Valium saying she needs it as the order is still there. But it is much better if it is regular- levels stay up so it is more effective. And if as needed it is left to the staffs discretion which can be awkward if someone who doesn't know your Mum is on.

I notice that people took my first comments as serious- they weren't. They were meant to reflect how stupid the thinking of the doctor appears to be (though as Cathy has been happy with until now it is possible he has something else he is using instead or a reason for stopping them. But should have talked to Cathy before hand especially as they had an agreement that he would do so). The later comments reflect how I feel- suggesting a way in which she can still get it every day. The advantage of an as needed order is that it can be given when she needs it whereas a regular order can only be given at the time it is ordered. So if it is ordered for 4pm and she is agitated at 10am it is too early to give it. (of course an as needed order can also be written- and a maximum daily dose can be written in so she doesn't get too much in one day. Such as the as needed can be given once a day only in addition to the regular dose.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sorry your poor mum and you have to go through this. I hope you get it sorted, soon. Hugs.


sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations to Avery, sorry Ayden lost.


I will echo that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Now there we differ- I would be most likely to say dirt.


And I would say earth....although I do no grubbing about in it, I leave that all to Bill (DH). :sm17:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> It looks like a very beautiful spot, Daralene. What a wonderful adventure! Thank you for sharing your photos!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy it would be terrible if your 92 year old mother became addicted to Valium. Much better to be agitated. And this is the doctor you had been happy with up until now wasn't it? They can just give the Valium saying she needs it as the order is still there. But it is much better if it is regular- levels stay up so it is more effective. And if as needed it is left to the staffs discretion which can be awkward if someone who doesn't know your Mum is on.


At 92 would it really matter? I mean that as a real question, not a criticism, as I don't have the medical knowledge that you do.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Ohio Joy, can Susan get credit for part or all of her loans because of community service? Some areas of study apply, such as health, legal, and education (public sector). Could be worth investigating.

Daralene, what a view! Enjoy every moment.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> At 92 would it really matter? I mean that as a real question, not a criticism, as I don't have the medical knowledge that you do.


i thought the same Kate, surely at 92 it wont be a long term problem


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> i thought the same Kate, surely at 92 it wont be a long term problem


cant get into ravelry,cant get into facebook, just managed to get in here,maybe I should just go for a nap....13:23,had to lay of knitting my singers are a wee bit sore,so will just read i think


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> At 92 would it really matter? I mean that as a real question, not a criticism, as I don't have the medical knowledge that you do.


Of course it doesn't- my first comments were sarcastic- I had hoped my later comments would have made that clear. I might go back and edit it to clarify it if it isn't too late.
Just as 'refusing too much' analgesia for someone terminally ill is stupid if it is needed so is refusing something that settles a lady of 92. If she was younger and healthy then looking for other options would be better. It is of course possible that the doctor is giving something else. But how you treat someone at the end of life is different to how you treat people who still have years ahead of them.

Gone in and added a bit more to my first post.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Sassafrass! Beer sales about to rocket in Yorkshire and Channel Islands....... A while back, in England, we had neighbours with call ducks, which would gobble all the slugs and worms and loved it if you dug the garden. Not sure they'd manage snail shells tho'


 :sm04: Hope the slugs over there like beer as much as ours do!

Liz, I hope your eye appointment brings good news.

Fan, that carpet is lovely!

Cathy, sorry to hear of the new development with your mum. Changes like that make no sense. :sm13:

Kate, enjoy your visits.

All the blankets and crochet look great. I did finish one pair of socks last night. Four cuffs to go!

Happy fourth of July, all.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of course it doesn't- my first comments were sarcastic- I had hoped my later comments would have made that clear. I might go back and edit it to clarify it if it isn't too late.
> Just as 'refusing too much' analgesia for someone terminally ill is stupid if it is needed so is refusing something that settles a lady of 92. If she was younger and healthy then looking for other options would be better. It is of course possible that the doctor is giving something else. But how you treat someone at the end of life is different to how you treat people who still have years ahead of them.
> 
> Gone in and added a bit more to my first post.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> And I would say earth....although I do no grubbing about in it, I leave that all to Bill (DH). :sm17:


And I would have said mud although it is drying out now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cathy - so sorry to hear of the doctor's changes; hope they're able to get back to the meds routine that works. 

Fan - I love the carpet and it does match the tile beautifully. We recently had the living room and family room carpets done over and it's so nice!

I'm still in pain from the extreme calf cramp a couple of nights ago. I'm rubbing it with analgesic cream and applying heat. I'm trying to "walk it out" as much as possible, but the stairs are especially painful. We cancelled going to a concert and see the fireworks because the walking from parking to the park would be too much. I watched fireworks on TV.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry to hear of the doctor's changes; hope they're able to get back to the meds routine that works.
> 
> Fan - I love the carpet and it does match the tile beautifully. We recently had the living room and family room carpets done over and it's so nice!
> 
> I'm still in pain from the extreme calf cramp a couple of nights ago. I'm rubbing it with analgesic cream and applying heat. I'm trying to "walk it out" as much as possible, but the stairs are especially painful. We cancelled going to a concert and see the fireworks because the walking from parking to the park would be too much. I watched fireworks on TV.


Oh that must be painful . I get it on the mornings when I stretch when waking definitely wakes me up . I hope the cream works and you are pain free soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


Lovely Sorlenna and such a pretty colour too


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Ohio Joy, can Susan get credit for part or all of her loans because of community service? Some areas of study apply, such as health, legal, and education (public sector). Could be worth investigating.
> 
> Daralene, what a view! Enjoy every moment.


Thanks for the suggestion, Sorlenna. I'll pass it on to her.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We will be quietly celebrating the Fourth and be grateful for the privilege of doing so. DGS#2 arrived back home in NE Missouri about 12:15 AM today--about a 10 hour drive from the time they left here yesterday.

We are lounging around for the most part. Made breakfast for each of us--separate dishes--Don and Tim and French toast with the rest of the eggs cooked as an omelet with juice/coffee. Of course, Tim had his standard yogurt and banana to round out his meal; Susan had an egg over hard with cheese and fresh salsa while I had an egg over easy with small ham slice and a chunk of Jarlsberg cheese. We each had a toasted bagel to accompany the eggs. Everyone but Tim should be good until at least late afternoon, I hope!!

Susan and Tim have gone to the Center ( also know as ''Elm'' to the household because it is located on Elm Road in the former Elm Road grade school). Ben will join her there and they will do some much needed cleaning of office spaces, and re-organizing the storage spaces in the basement of the old school today. Ben and Susan are in the process of individual and couples counseling work. They seem to being doing a good deal of talking and being together--much more than in the last year. Perhaps there is hope of saving the marriage and working through circumstances which had powerful effects on his development from childhood. I, personally, am not getting much interaction from him when he is in my home, but at least for now I don't have to have him underfoot every moment. The back injury from a way back in January is still causing pain when he is around me. Don't know about what happens when I'm not around, obviously. In the mean time. I'll hold my speech and see how it all plays out.

Looking forward to KAP and seeing all who will be coming.To all of you around this lovely planet, I'm grateful for your 
friendship.


Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


I really like these and the cuff is very nice - looks like it will stretch enough without being floppy. Can you share any details?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh that must be painful . I get it on the mornings when I stretch when waking definitely wakes me up . I hope the cream works and you are pain free soon


I've had cramps before, but none that lasted so long or was quite as strong with residual pain like this one. I'm drinking more water plus taking magnesium and potassium in hopes it's gone soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous area Cashmeregma; and even the map is attractive! I think I would hang on to the map and frame it as a memento! Hope you get a good nap in and enjoy your travels today.

Fan really like your choice of color in the carpet.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam and all my Tea Party friends. We went with our friends to the Black Forest and yesterday left for the mountains in Austria. We are in Bad Gastein. I will show a map and our place is just below where it says BHF Bad Gastein. BHF is the train station here. Oh my goodness, is it beautiful. I've been awake since 3 am so I guess I will be needing a nap. Here are a few photos. I


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had cramps before, but none that lasted so long or was quite as strong with residual pain like this one. I'm drinking more water plus taking magnesium and potassium in hopes it's gone soon.


I was thinking it must have been really bad and painful for the pain to still be there .not nice at all I hope the water, magnesium and potassium help


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness, what a wonderful sight to wake up to looking out the hotel window. 


Cashmeregma said:


> A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful view to wake up to at this room in the hotel.


Cashmeregma said:


> A few more. This is an old hotel that you can tell was glorious at one time. It is only 69 Euros a night. Amazing. It is cold here. I actually got a little dizzy from the altitude but not much at all. Ears popped while on the train. Not sure what the temperature is. Surprised we have wi-fi out here in the mountains.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Just getting on here today Thanks Sam for the good sounding recipes and the review by Kate. I've had a fairly quiet weekend so far maybe will go to see fireworks tonight for the 4th I've been spending time in my small garden at the house my son now rents my one grandaughter loves to plant anything so she often joins me, very fun! Also 2 or3 of them often join me when I walk my dog, I think they are finally getting used to the dog and he's getting used to them. 
I've been watching some videos on fleece prep and spinning and am getting inspired to get out my spinning wheel and do some more spinning. I have a handful of flax seeds planted in my garden and in the fall will see if I can process them, should be fun to try.
I better go back and catch up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so sorry this has happened Cathy. I'd be ranting and raving too. I hope you or the nurse hear from him sooner than later and get him set straight.


sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had cramps before, but none that lasted so long or was quite as strong with residual pain like this one. I'm drinking more water plus taking magnesium and potassium in hopes it's gone soon.


Cramp usually goes quicker than that. Any swelling etc in your ankle? It could be more than cramp and maybe you need to look at getting it checked.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ANd now to book a taxi and head to bed. I will be around over the next week or so but may not comment much as limited internet.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cramp usually goes quicker than that. Any swelling etc in your ankle? It could be more than cramp and maybe you need to look at getting it checked.


No swelling and seems to be getting a little better - I still feel twinges that it may cramp up again so I soaked in Epsom salts and have a heating pad on it now.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> ANd now to book a taxi and head to bed. I will be around over the next week or so but may not comment much as limited internet.


Hope you have a fantastic time. When I pulled the suitcase out to pack for the trip to Texas, I found book I had started when in Hawaii for niece's wedding a couple of years ago - I started it all over and am about where I was when I last left it - hope to finish it today as I can't do much of anything else.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I knew you were being sarcastic Margaret. It really is common sense to me to keep her comfortable and not worry about addiction at this stage of life. I agree...some doctors may be smart but sure lack common sense and IMHO it is the nurses that get the job done and know the patient best. God bless a good nurse!


darowil said:


> Of course it doesn't- my first comments were sarcastic- I had hoped my later comments would have made that clear. I might go back and edit it to clarify it if it isn't too late.
> Just as 'refusing too much' analgesia for someone terminally ill is stupid if it is needed so is refusing something that settles a lady of 92. If she was younger and healthy then looking for other options would be better. It is of course possible that the doctor is giving something else. But how you treat someone at the end of life is different to how you treat people who still have years ahead of them.
> 
> Gone in and added a bit more to my first post.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are lovely Sorlenna. I like them very much!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for pics, they are gorgeous, no little square on them. I love mountains. Hope you get nap. Especially, were I in Austria, I'd have to tramp through the mountains singing " The hills are alive with the sound of music......".
Fan, pretty carpet.
Maya and I had our walk. Nice breeze. Maya chased a raven.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Of course it doesn't- my first comments were sarcastic- I had hoped my later comments would have made that clear. I might go back and edit it to clarify it if it isn't too late.
> Just as 'refusing too much' analgesia for someone terminally ill is stupid if it is needed so is refusing something that settles a lady of 92. If she was younger and healthy then looking for other options would be better. It is of course possible that the doctor is giving something else. But how you treat someone at the end of life is different to how you treat people who still have years ahead of them.
> 
> Gone in and added a bit more to my first post.


Sorry, I misunderstood. I didn't want my comment to say "Don't be so daft!" when I read your post as 'real', but I thought it!! :sm09:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, so sorry doc did that, and on your DM's birthday. I agree, if he doesn't correct meds change docs.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like these and the cuff is very nice - looks like it will stretch enough without being floppy. Can you share any details?


Oh, sure. I'm just practicing it. The pattern is a multiple of 7: 
Round 1: *P2, k5.
Round 2: *P2, k5.
Round 3: *P2, k5.
Round 4: *P2, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, ssk.

I've just heard we are having a guest for lunch, so I'd better go straighten the living room!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, hope calf pain heals.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> We will be quietly celebrating the Fourth and be grateful for the privilege of doing so. DGS#2 arrived back home in NE Missouri about 12:15 AM today--about a 10 hour drive from the time they left here yesterday.
> 
> We are lounging around for the most part. Made breakfast for each of us--separate dishes--Don and Tim and French toast with the rest of the eggs cooked as an omelet with juice/coffee. Of course, Tim had his standard yogurt and banana to round out his meal; Susan had an egg over hard with cheese and fresh salsa while I had an egg over easy with small ham slice and a chunk of Jarlsberg cheese. We each had a toasted bagel to accompany the eggs. Everyone but Tim should be good until at least late afternoon, I hope!!
> 
> ...


 Glad you are having a bit of a relaxing day Joy . Thought I read wrong when I saw Bens name . Must be a bit uncomfortable for everyone at the moment . Do hope he can sort his life and problems out and become a decent young man worthy of your beautiful daughters love . If not I will come and hold him down while you knock some sense into him


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finally we are getting a heavy downpour of rain. It has been so warm and muggy here this last week , today when I walked the dog I felt as if I was melting .mishka is laid in her favourite spot under a bush in the corner of the garden . Husband keeps trying to get her in because of the rain . Me I feel like joining her it's much cooler there than in the house


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> We will be quietly celebrating the Fourth and be grateful for the privilege of doing so. DGS#2 arrived back home in NE Missouri about 12:15 AM today--about a 10 hour drive from the time they left here yesterday.
> 
> We are lounging around for the most part. Made breakfast for each of us--separate dishes--Don and Tim and French toast with the rest of the eggs cooked as an omelet with juice/coffee. Of course, Tim had his standard yogurt and banana to round out his meal; Susan had an egg over hard with cheese and fresh salsa while I had an egg over easy with small ham slice and a chunk of Jarlsberg cheese. We each had a toasted bagel to accompany the eggs. Everyone but Tim should be good until at least late afternoon, I hope!!
> 
> ...


We are looking forward to seeing you as well. I have a collection of knits for the gosling project. I hope they won't disappear like the socks did last winter. It would be nice for Susan and you to gift out as needs arise. Let Don know that I will have what he asked for as well.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a bit of a relaxing day Joy . Thought I read wrong when I saw Bens name . Must be a bit uncomfortable for everyone at the moment . Do hope he can sort his life and problems out and become a decent young man worthy of your beautiful daughters love . If not I will come and hold him down while you knock some sense into him


I laughed out loud, Sonja, when I read this post from you--nearly splattered a mouthful of iced tea all over the monitor screen at your offer to hold Ben down so I could knock some sense into him!!!!! That presented such a picture in my mind; then I thought of you actually getting a chance to be at my house and got rather pleased with that idea. Wouldn't that be fun?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I've had a good day--spent some time doing laundry but also got the opportunity to cook a number of dishes for our family get-together for supper in a few hours. I've made a blueberry pie (about 10'' x 10'' pan), baked beans are in the oven on low temp, cucumbers and onions in yogurt with dill seeds, salt and pepper, and made up about a quart and a half of venison spread for lunches this week.

The venison is similar to ham salad, familiar most Americans as a sandwich spread made with ground ham, mayo, pickle relish and seasoning. The neighbor across the highway gave us all the meat from a very well-cleaned and de-boned 9-point buck last fall. I found a shoulder blade while rummaging through the freezer yesterday afternoon looking for things that needed to be used soon. I simmered the piece while prepping and cleaning up after supper and picked the meat off the bones this afternoon between the other dishes I was making. Everyone here likes this dish including both SIL who were not raised on it--unlike my daughters.

I had a text from DGS#2 this morning. They made it home safely--nearly 700 miles--in a little over 11 hours.

Family should all be here shortly so I'd better get on with preparations. Hope you all every where are enjoying your day or your night's rest.

Ohio Joy

P.S. Sam and Mary, I'm so looking forward to seeing and catching up with you also. I've passed your message on to Don, Mary.

I think my tastings to insure correct seasonings have just died. Tummy is growling loudly just now. Not having lunch will do that to a body, won't it? <grin>


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you will find this interesting - even those across the pond and down under. why the US is not a real democracy but a republic. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/political-systems.htm


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, thank you everyone re the carpet. Still can't believe it's really happening, been waiting a long time for renewal. $16K is a lot of money but it's worth every dollar to have the comfort from it. We had a nice roast beef dinner last night, which I cooked, and enjoyed the evening. 
Cathy that's awful re your mother, just hope you get some help for her.
To all our American friends, hope your 4th was most enjoyable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 4 July '16 Monday

I hope everyone is enjoying the day whether celebrating the fourth or not. It's very cloudy today but warm and a bit muggy. I just noticed there are no automobiles in the driveway - now wonder where everyone went. Hmmmmm. Gary is to do hamburgers on the grill later in the day. Sounds good to me.

I think the animals have mostly gyrated to my house - Blanco asleep here at my feet. He has had kind of a rough weekend what with all the bangs, etc. He knows I will take care of him.

The following recipe I found in my email today. I know it sounds terribly complicated and work intensive but it sounds so good I hope someone takes a chance and makes it. Who doesn't enjoy a good salad?

Corn-and-Zucchini Orzo Salad with Goat Cheese

F&W's Kay Chun takes pasta salad to a new level with sweet grilled corn, zucchini and a creamy lime dressing spiked with chile powder. She uses fresh cilantro to add brightness and then tops the whole salad with tangy slivers of fresh goat cheese.

TOTAL TIME: 45 MIN

INGREDIENTS

3 ears of corn, shucked
1 pound small zucchini or summer squash, halved lengthwise
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Kosher salt
Pepper
1/2 pound orzo
1/4 cup mayonnaise
3 tablespoons fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon minced shallot
1/2 teaspoon guajillo or ancho chile powder
1 1/2 cups coarsely chopped cilantro
2 ounces fresh goat cheese, frozen

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. Light a grill or heat a grill pan.

2. In a large bowl, toss the corn and zucchini with 1 tablespoon of the olive oil and season with salt and pepper.

3. Grill over moderate heat until charred and crisp-tender, about 10 minutes for the zucchini and 15 minutes for the corn.

4. Transfer to a cutting board and let cool. Cut  the kernels off the corncobs and coarsely chop the zucchini. Transfer to a large bowl.

5. Meanwhile, in a large saucepan of salted boiling water, cook the orzo until al dente. Drain and rinse under cold water to cool. Drain well and spread the orzo out on a baking sheet; pat dry with paper towels

6. In a large bowl, whisk the mayonnaise with the remaining 3 tablespoons of olive oil and the lime juice, shallot, chile powder and 1/2 cup of the cilantro; season with salt and pepper.

7. Add the orzo, corn, zucchini and the remaining chopped cilantro and mix well.

8. Transfer to a platter.

9. Using a vegetable peeler shave the frozen goat cheese all over the top and serve.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Citrusy white.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/corn-and-zucchini-orzo-salad-goat-cheese?xid=NL_DAILY070416ViewRecipe

Oven-Fried Buffalo Chicken Wings Recipe

By John Mitzewich
American Food Expert

Making crispy, delicious Buffalo chicken wings at home is a snap if you follow these easy steps.

Ingredients

5 pounds whole chicken wings
1 tsp salt
1 tsp fresh ground black pepper
2 tbsp hot sauce
2 tbsp vegetable oil
1 1/2 cup all-purpose flour
non-stick canola oil spray
large mixing bowl
aluminum foil
2 sheet pans
1 cup of your favorite Buffalo chicken wing sauce or glaze

Directions

1. It's important to cut your whole chicken wings into sections before they can become delicious Buffalo chicken wings. You want to separate each chicken wing at the joints to give you three sections per wing. In Buffalo chicken wing lingo these are called the "tip," the "flat," and the "drum."

2. Once you've cut up all the whole chicken wings, transfer the flats and drums to a large bowl. You can save the tips to make chicken stock, but they are too small to use in this Buffalo chicken wing recipe.

3. To the bowl of chicken wings, add the salt, pepper, hot sauce, and oil. Toss to coat evenly.

4. Add the flour to a large plastic grocery bag, or clean garbage bag, and pour in the chicken wings. Twist the top of the bag closed and shake vigorously to coat the wings in the flour.

5. Cover the two baking sheets in foil, and spray them thoroughly with canola oil.

6. Place the floured chicken wings evenly on the pans, and spray the tops of the wings lightly with the canola oil.

7. Bake the chicken wings in a preheated 400 degree F. oven for 30 minutes. Remove from oven and turn over each wing. Place back in the oven for another 30 minutes, or until the wings are golden-brown and the coating is getting crispy.

8. Once the Buffalo chicken wings are cooked, remove them from the oven, and transfer into a clean mixing bowl. Toss with 1 cup of the sauce, or glaze, of your choice.

9. Once the chicken wings are coated with the sauce, transfer to serving plates, and allow to cool for 5-10 minutes. The sauce will soak into the skin, and they will cool enough to be easily handled. Enjoy!

http://americanfood.about.com/od/keytipstechniques/ss/chicwingsbs.htm?utm_content=6978439&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=ROD_food&utm_term=bouncex#showall

Buffalo Chicken Wing Sauce Recipe

By John Mitzewich
American Food Expert

This is the classic Buffalo chicken wing sauce recipe. The original was invented at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, New York.

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup Louisiana hot sauce (Frank's is the brand used in Buffalo)
8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter or margarine
1 1/2 tablespoons white vinegar
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper
1/8 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce
Salt to taste

PREPARATION

1. Mix all the ingredients in a medium saucepan.

2. Over low heat bring the mixture to a simmer, stirring occasionally, and then turn the heat off.

3. After the wings are cooked, transfer them to a large mixing bowl. Pour the sauce over the hot wings and toss with a spoon or spatula to completely coat.

3. Serve right away.

http://americanfood.about.com/od/saucesdipsanddressings/r/bcwsauce.htm

5-Ingredient Fried Chicken-Without the Frying by Kristen Miglore

Serves 4, or 3 big eaters

Ingredients

3 tablespoons sea salt (divided, plus more for serving)
8 bone-in, skin-on chicken thighs (organic or natural, not Perdue or some such)
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
½ cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon coarsely ground black pepper (plus more for serving)

Directions

1. In the morning, combine 2 tablespoons salt and about a cup of warm water in a large bowl or container. Stir to dissolve the salt. Trim the chicken of excess skin and fat. Add the chicken to the bowl. Cover with very cold water and add a tray of ice cubes. Swish around with your hand to disperse them. Chill in the refrigerator until dinner time.

2. Preheat your oven to 400°F (200°C).

3. Remove the chicken from the fridge and pat dry completely with paper towels.

4. Put the butter in a roasting pan large enough to fit the chicken in one layer (But remember, Judy says, "You don't want to crowd it or then it'll stew, like mushrooms").

5. Place the pan in the oven.

6. In a 1-gallon freezer bag, pour in the flour, remaining 1 tablespoon salt and the pepper. Give it a good shake. Add the chicken pieces two at a time and shake them until thoroughly coated. As you lift them out of the bag, shake them off vigorously. This is vital. You do not want a gummy coating. Line them up on a plate, and repeat with the rest.

7. Lay the chicken pieces in the roasting pan, skin side down, and oven-fry until a chestnut brown and crisp on the bottom, about 40 minutes (sometimes it takes as long as an hour). Don't flip them until this happens.

8. Use a thin spatula to scrape them up off the pan and turn them; cook the other side until the bottom is browned, which will take less time, around 20 minutes.

9. Remove the pieces from the oven as they finish cooking, and place on a plate lined with paper towels.

10. Just before serving, grind fresh pepper over top and sprinkle lightly with sea salt.

http://food52.com/blog/17298-genius-5-ingredient-fried-chicken-without-the-frying

Chicken Bake With Cauli, Broccoli And Capers

Servings: 4
Time: 1hr 20mins
Difficulty: easy

Ingredients

8 chicken thigh pieces
1 cauliflower, broken into florets
1 broccoli, broken into florets
1 cup cream
salt
white pepper
shaved almonds
capers
2 avocados
wild rocket (Diplotaxis tenuifolia) Has a more pungent taste than regular arugula, leaves are deeply lobed. An Italian favorite.

Directions

1. Place the chicken pieces, cauliflower and broccoli in a roasting dish.

2. Season with salt & white pepper and distribute everything evenly in the dish.

3. Pour the cream on top and bake at 180C for 70 minutes.

4. Sprinkle shaved almonds and 2 tbsp. of capers on top and grill for another 8-10 minutes until the nuts are toasted.

5. Serve with sliced avocado {allow for 1/2 per person} and garnish with rocket.

http://foodiegoesprimal.com/2016/07/04/lchf-chicken-bake-packed-flavour/#more-1875

Hopefully I have not exceeded my characters allowed. What a bother. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is really too bad cathy - i would certainly give the doctor a "come to Jesus" talk and demand things go back as they were. what an idiot. i hope you get this settled without too much heartache. sending mum tons of soothing painfree energy to help get her settled. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

with all you have going on at home margaret it is no wonder mistakes are made. i never realized the renovations would take this long. hopefully it will all be done soon. have a great trip to your brothers.--- sam



darowil said:


> And then I carefully sewed the sleeve in - to the back side seam! Anyway it is now sewn up and almost half way through a crocheted edging to it. Will have to post a photo of the completed Cardigan soon. Need to finish it tonight.
> And don't you worry Sam I make plenty of mistakes- but not usually like that now. A couple of times I have even picked up my knitting and gone the wrong way, something I hadn't done for years (likely decades actually). Need to concentrate a bit more on what I am doing I think somehow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the color sorlenna - the cuff looks very nice. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy jeanette - hopefully the cramp will soon let up. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry to hear of the doctor's changes; hope they're able to get back to the meds routine that works.
> 
> Fan - I love the carpet and it does match the tile beautifully. We recently had the living room and family room carpets done over and it's so nice!
> 
> I'm still in pain from the extreme calf cramp a couple of nights ago. I'm rubbing it with analgesic cream and applying heat. I'm trying to "walk it out" as much as possible, but the stairs are especially painful. We cancelled going to a concert and see the fireworks because the walking from parking to the park would be too much. I watched fireworks on TV.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

at least they are talking and not fighting. childhood has so much to say about how we are in adulthood and relationships. i wish them the best.

so glad you have a chance to "loaf" the day away. take full advantage of it. i think everyone should be waiting on you and letting you have complete rest. happy fourth to all o you. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We will be quietly celebrating the Fourth and be grateful for the privilege of doing so. DGS#2 arrived back home in NE Missouri about 12:15 AM today--about a 10 hour drive from the time they left here yesterday.
> 
> We are lounging around for the most part. Made breakfast for each of us--separate dishes--Don and Tim and French toast with the rest of the eggs cooked as an omelet with juice/coffee. Of course, Tim had his standard yogurt and banana to round out his meal; Susan had an egg over hard with cheese and fresh salsa while I had an egg over easy with small ham slice and a chunk of Jarlsberg cheese. We each had a toasted bagel to accompany the eggs. Everyone but Tim should be good until at least late afternoon, I hope!!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you nittergma - that would be exciting to be able to spin your own flax and knit something with it. we'll be waiting for reports along the way. --- sam



nittergma said:


> Just getting on here today Thanks Sam for the good sounding recipes and the review by Kate. I've had a fairly quiet weekend so far maybe will go to see fireworks tonight for the 4th I've been spending time in my small garden at the house my son now rents my one grandaughter loves to plant anything so she often joins me, very fun! Also 2 or3 of them often join me when I walk my dog, I think they are finally getting used to the dog and he's getting used to them.
> I've been watching some videos on fleece prep and spinning and am getting inspired to get out my spinning wheel and do some more spinning. I have a handful of flax seeds planted in my garden and in the fall will see if I can process them, should be fun to try.
> I better go back and catch up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's always been that way - doctor's just don't see it that way. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I knew you were being sarcastic Margaret. It really is common sense to me to keep her comfortable and not worry about addiction at this stage of life. I agree...some doctors may be smart but sure lack common sense and IMHO it is the nurses that get the job done and know the patient best. God bless a good nurse!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks sorlenna --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Oh, sure. I'm just practicing it. The pattern is a multiple of 7:
> Round 1: *P2, k5.
> Round 2: *P2, k5.
> Round 3: *P2, k5.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

June Knapp's grandson qualified for the junior olympics this summer. He will compete at the end of July or beginning of August. I think we will need to cheer him on this summer since June is not able to do so. I believe he is a sprinter. 

Vacation is being kind to me. I finished my 3rd project. I have 4 more with me so I won't get bored. I took a 3 hour nap yesterday or it might have been done yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I'll gladly join Sonja in holding him down. Do hope all goes well.



Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a bit of a relaxing day Joy . Thought I read wrong when I saw Bens name . Must be a bit uncomfortable for everyone at the moment . Do hope he can sort his life and problems out and become a decent young man worthy of your beautiful daughters love . If not I will come and hold him down while you knock some sense into him


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Congratulations to June's grandson! I know she would be very proud.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It has been a scorcher here. It is almost 6:30 p.m. and is 96F and with the heat index feels like 101F. Man nor beast feels like being outside at the moment. I grilled some brats so as not to heat up the house. (brats as in sausage, not brats as in the neighbor kids)

Spoke with DD in Spain today. She took herself to the zoo and aquarium in Madrid. Sent a few pictures. Said it was a nice day and the coolest expected for this week.

DH and I got out in the yard very early this morning and worked a little more. I cut the grass in the front as he did the back yesterday. He walked around with a tool called a saws-all an cut down some random shrubs & trees that were sprouting along the fence and in some of the flower beds. We have a long way to go but it is looking better. He also made a trip up to Walmart and picked up another small plastic swimming pool for the dogs a the one they had had sprung a leak.



Swedenme said:


> Finally we are getting a heavy downpour of rain. It has been so warm and muggy here this last week , today when I walked the dog I felt as if I was melting .mishka is laid in her favourite spot under a bush in the corner of the garden . Husband keeps trying to get her in because of the rain . Me I feel like joining her it's much cooler there than in the house


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was thinking it must have been really bad and painful for the pain to still be there .not nice at all I hope the water, magnesium and potassium help


A doctor once told me to eat a banana a half hour before bed for leg cramps...can't recall if it helped or not! Hope yours don't return.

Our guest arrived and brought most of the food! I ate way too much, but it was good! We got a little thunder and rain as well. Not a bad way to spend the day. :sm01:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me Jeanette. As Margaret said, if not better very soon you really need to have it checked.


thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy jeanette - hopefully the cramp will soon let up. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> A doctor once told me to eat a banana a half hour before bed for leg cramps...can't recall if it helped or not! Hope yours don't return.
> 
> Our guest arrived and brought most of the food! I ate way too much, but it was good! We got a little thunder and rain as well. Not a bad way to spend the day. :sm01:


That was a nice treat to have guests who bring most of the food. We are supplying the meat for our get together with family tomorrow. I brought a variety of sausages from our local butcher shop. Tonight's dinner included smoked Polish sausages that we brought as well. Tomorrow is fresh Polish sausages, sweet Italian sausages, hot Italian sausages and bratwurst. If the children don't like any of those then they will eat hot dogs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sending you tons of healing energy jeanette - hopefully the cramp will soon let up. --- sam


The cramp is gone, TTL, but the residual soreness is awful and still there. It probably didn't help that I stood for a couple of hours cooking this afternoon, but when I have fresh vegetables from the Farmers' Market, I want to use them. I made potato salad and creamed peas and new potatoes along with roasted sweet corn and ribs. We also got two melons that I'll cut up later. Sure felt like the 4th of July with some of these traditional foods. Didn't have the usual baked beans and hot dogs, so will have that later in the week.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yum Pacer I love sausages, tonight's dinner will be smoky bacon pork ones from our farm restaurant.
Sounds very much my thing. Enjoy!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A doctor once told me to eat a banana a half hour before bed for leg cramps...can't recall if it helped or not! Hope yours don't return.
> 
> Our guest arrived and brought most of the food! I ate way too much, but it was good! We got a little thunder and rain as well. Not a bad way to spend the day. :sm01:


Those are the best kind of dinner guests to have. I've been eating bananas the last two days. It is beginning to be less sore, but still twinges with every step.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cramp is gone, TTL, but the residual soreness is awful and still there. It probably didn't help that I stood for a couple of hours cooking this afternoon, but when I have fresh vegetables from the Farmers' Market, I want to use them. I made potato salad and creamed peas and new potatoes along with roasted sweet corn and ribs. We also got two melons that I'll cut up later. Sure felt like the 4th of July with some of these traditional foods. Didn't have the usual baked beans and hot dogs, so will have that later in the week. Thanks, Sam and all who've sent their best wishes - I'm going to go for a short walk tonight since the weather is pretty nice - I hope to walk out some of the kinks.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I see some of you are having trouble with leg cramps, I do too at times and just found some natural remedies for it.
A dime sized shake of salt licked up at onset, or one that really interests me is, tonic water which has quinine in it.
Keep it in fridge and drink it when needed. Also rinsing a towel in hot water and putting it on the leg gives relief.
I do hope you all get some relief it's a very painful condition to have.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are having trouble with leg cramps, I do too at times and just found some natural remedies for it.
> A dime sized shake of salt licked up at onset, or one that really interests me is, tonic water which has quinine in it.
> Keep it in fridge and drink it when needed. Also rinsing a towel in hot water and putting it on the leg gives relief.
> I do hope you all get some relief it's a very painful condition to have.


Thanks, Fan. LondonGirl (June) on the Connections thread suggested the salt. I've been using pink Himalayan salt so maybe not getting the iodization properties. I will get some tonic water to keep in the fridge -- I want to avoid having one this bad ever again. It's less sore now so should be pretty much better tomorrow (I hope).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I laughed out loud, Sonja, when I read this post from you--nearly splattered a mouthful of iced tea all over the monitor screen at your offer to hold Ben down so I could knock some sense into him!!!!! That presented such a picture in my mind; then I thought of you actually getting a chance to be at my house and got rather pleased with that idea. Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> Ohio Joy


If you need any more help Iwill also travel across the pond with Sonja.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Fan. LondonGirl (June) on the Connections thread suggested the salt. I've been using pink Himalayan salt so maybe not getting the iodization properties. I will get some tonic water to keep in the fridge -- I want to avoid having one this bad ever again. It's less sore now so should be pretty much better tomorrow (I hope).


I find sometimes I crave salt--I don't add any when cooking except for baking, so I think I must get deficient in something.

Mary, sounds as if you're having a feast! Enjoy. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always drank tonic water for my legs when they started to ache. --- sam



Fan said:


> I see some of you are having trouble with leg cramps, I do too at times and just found some natural remedies for it.
> A dime sized shake of salt licked up at onset, or one that really interests me is, tonic water which has quinine in it.
> Keep it in fridge and drink it when needed. Also rinsing a towel in hot water and putting it on the leg gives relief.
> I do hope you all get some relief it's a very painful condition to have.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

That's good ladies, of course if you're into gin, it goes well with tonic with a slice of lemon. I don't like gin but know many do. I'm putting tonic on my shopping list this week. 
Good news re twins coming, our friend Mechelle is having a girl and a boy so my blankets are going to be spot on for them. The baby shower is on 23rd July, at our local botanic gardens function room, can't wait.' Just heard news from Catherine, she's holding the shower for her. Catherine's new baby not been scanned yet, so waiting to find out gender. Oh life's exciting!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> at least they are talking and not fighting. childhood has so much to say about how we are in adulthood and relationships. i wish them the best.
> 
> so glad you have a chance to "loaf" the day away. take full advantage of it. i think everyone should be waiting on you and letting you have complete rest. happy fourth to all o you. --- sam


Thanks for the good wishes, Sam. I miss the chances to prepare a menu or even just a dish that is calling my name (or someone else's in the family) and then filling in with whatever else sounds appetizing. It usually works out to a delicious meal. Someone will invariably say, "We should come here more often, you know?" at the end of the meal when everyone is feeling truly satisfied and enjoying the fellowship around the table.

Besides, I'm the best cook in the house, Sam. lolol

Hope your Fourth has been satisfying for you, too.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

martina said:


> If you need any more help Iwill also travel across the pond with Sonja.


After throttling Ben, we could sit and knit while talking to our heart's content. Then I could cook something delightful (your choices, of course) and then we could talk some more while dining. Right? The thoughts are building into a delightful picture of the two of you joining us here around the table.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Back up the bus ladies, with cramp and quinine, it can interfere with meds so be careful not to have too much.
I hope I haven't over stepped the mark here, with these suggestions, apologies if I have but whatever works best for you, go for it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Me too! I can help beat him up. And don't forget I'm lifting weights 3x a week!
Water jogged for an hour, lifted weights 25 minutes. Now we are curled up watching Jeopardy. Maya and me, Al doesn't cuddle.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Sam. I miss the chances to prepare a menu or even just a dish that is calling my name (or someone else's in the family) and then filling in with whatever else sounds appetizing. It usually works out to a delicious meal. Someone will invariably say, "We should come here more often, you know?" at the end of the meal when everyone is feeling truly satisfied and enjoying the fellowship around the table.
> 
> Besides, I'm the best cook in the house, Sam. lolol
> 
> ...


We know that you are an amazing cook. I think you could put together a complete meal when everyone else would think there is nothing in the house to eat. I suspect that you do quite a bit of that at Elm.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> I find sometimes I crave salt--I don't add any when cooking except for baking, so I think I must get deficient in something.
> 
> Mary, sounds as if you're having a feast! Enjoy. :sm02:


It was quite delicious. Matthew had leftover bratwurst from last night's meal. He is my picky eater. I don't cook to many extra meals to cater to his picky eating but I do look out for him when we are away from home. Grandma is really good about it which is helpful. She is a retired nurse and understands his struggles. Matthew will eat sausages tomorrow so I won't have to worry about him at the family gathering.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would miss running a normal household. giving and serving are fine - i'm not knocking it - i just think it is important to step back once in a while and take a breather and enjoy just family and family things for a while. and have time to knit. and i have no doubt you are the best cook in the house. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Thanks for the good wishes, Sam. I miss the chances to prepare a menu or even just a dish that is calling my name (or someone else's in the family) and then filling in with whatever else sounds appetizing. It usually works out to a delicious meal. Someone will invariably say, "We should come here more often, you know?" at the end of the meal when everyone is feeling truly satisfied and enjoying the fellowship around the table.
> 
> Besides, I'm the best cook in the house, Sam. lolol
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he knows not what he is missing. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Me too! I can help beat him up. And don't forget I'm lifting weights 3x a week!
> Water jogged for an hour, lifted weights 25 minutes. Now we are curled up watching Jeopardy. Maya and me, Al doesn't cuddle.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a bit of a relaxing day Joy . Thought I read wrong when I saw Bens name . Must be a bit uncomfortable for everyone at the moment . Do hope he can sort his life and problems out and become a decent young man worthy of your beautiful daughters love . If not I will come and hold him down while you knock some sense into him


And I thought I had mixed up names again when I read Ben. 
If would be great if he did sort himself out. Joy how would Tim feel after some of the things said? He sounds like a very accepting young man but it must have bee hurtful- or did Tim not hear?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finally we are getting a heavy downpour of rain. It has been so warm and muggy here this last week , today when I walked the dog I felt as if I was melting .mishka is laid in her favourite spot under a bush in the corner of the garden . Husband keeps trying to get her in because of the rain . Me I feel like joining her it's much cooler there than in the house


And not long ago you had too much rain!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Rookie & Sonja, sorry you are having. Leg cramps, they are nasty.

Sonja, love the mile a minute blanket, I've done some of them over the years

Daralene, glad your vacation is gong well, great photos.

Sorleena, nice socks.

Ohio Joy, I hope things work out for Susan & Ben but know you will be watching for him to stay on the straight & narrow & with Sonjas offer to help too!

Mary, I'm glad you Argentina some rest & knitting done during your vacation.

Hope all those traveling have safe trips

I hope all the Americans had a great 4th of July.

We had a change of plans, we're heading to the coast but they auto hav rain for the next 4 days so we got as far as Osoyoss, BC & turned east again, the plan now is to go through the Alberta Badlands & Cypress Hills in western Saskatchewan. No fun to travel in the rain. Today was very cold going through some of the high country, less than 10C/50F, I should have added my extra sweater but didn't ask DH to stop, supposed to be cold n the morning so I will dig out the sweater right away.
Well, I'm about pooped, off to bed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


Have a good trip.

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow the little sweater is gorgeous, pretty and delicate looking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely margaret - beautiful work - she will look beautiful in it. do you still have maryanne's? --- sam



darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> I laughed out loud, Sonja, when I read this post from you--nearly splattered a mouthful of iced tea all over the monitor screen at your offer to hold Ben down so I could knock some sense into him!!!!! That presented such a picture in my mind; then I thought of you actually getting a chance to be at my house and got rather pleased with that idea. Wouldn't that be fun?
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm glad I made you laugh Joy . :sm02: . I would love to visit your house it would definitely be fun


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been a scorcher here. It is almost 6:30 p.m. and is 96F and with the heat index feels like 101F. Man nor beast feels like being outside at the moment. I grilled some brats so as not to heat up the house. (brats as in sausage, not brats as in the neighbor kids)
> 
> Spoke with DD in Spain today. She took herself to the zoo and aquarium in Madrid. Sent a few pictures. Said it was a nice day and the coolest expected for this week.
> 
> DH and I got out in the yard very early this morning and worked a little more. I cut the grass in the front as he did the back yesterday. He walked around with a tool called a saws-all an cut down some random shrubs & trees that were sprouting along the fence and in some of the flower beds. We have a long way to go but it is looking better. He also made a trip up to Walmart and picked up another small plastic swimming pool for the dogs a the one they had had sprung a leak.


I'm glad I read on Gwen because my first thought was the bratty kids :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> That was a nice treat to have guests who bring most of the food. We are supplying the meat for our get together with family tomorrow. I brought a variety of sausages from our local butcher shop. Tonight's dinner included smoked Polish sausages that we brought as well. Tomorrow is fresh Polish sausages, sweet Italian sausages, hot Italian sausages and bratwurst. If the children don't like any of those then they will eat hot dogs.


All them different sausages sound delicious Mary . Used to be a butchers like that here many years ago owned by an Italian family very old style friendly place . lots of other little friendly shops there to , till someone in there wisdom thought to knock them all down and build a monstrosity square shaped shopping centre


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are having trouble with leg cramps, I do too at times and just found some natural remedies for it.
> A dime sized shake of salt licked up at onset, or one that really interests me is, tonic water which has quinine in it.
> Keep it in fridge and drink it when needed. Also rinsing a towel in hot water and putting it on the leg gives relief.
> I do hope you all get some relief it's a very painful condition to have.


Thank you Fan someone told me what to drink awhile back and I could not remember what she said now I can tonic water because of the quinine in it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


It's beautiful Margaret light and feathery . Love the pattern


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


I hope you get to rant real good at the Dr. So ridiculous and frustrating and so awful for your Mom.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Cathy it would be terrible if your 92 year old mother became addicted to Valium. Much better to be agitated. And this is the doctor you had been happy with up until now wasn't it? They can just give the Valium saying she needs it as the order is still there. But it is much better if it is regular- levels stay up so it is more effective. And if as needed it is left to the staffs discretion which can be awkward if someone who doesn't know your Mum is on.
> 
> I notice that people took my first comments as serious- they weren't. They were meant to reflect how stupid the thinking of the doctor appears to be (though as Cathy has been happy with until now it is possible he has something else he is using instead or a reason for stopping them. But should have talked to Cathy before hand especially as they had an agreement that he would do so). The later comments reflect how I feel- suggesting a way in which she can still get it every day. The advantage of an as needed order is that it can be given when she needs it whereas a regular order can only be given at the time it is ordered. So if it is ordered for 4pm and she is agitated at 10am it is too early to give it. (of course an as needed order can also be written- and a maximum daily dose can be written in so she doesn't get too much in one day. Such as the as needed can be given once a day only in addition to the regular dose.


Margaret your comment ( which by the way I knew were sarcastic) reminds me of one day when I was working in the Alzheimer's unit and we were having a birthday cake at tea time. The activity worker started taking all the icing off the cake. I asked her why she was doing that and she said all that sugar isn't good for them.grrrrr


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


What lovely socks.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry to hear of the doctor's changes; hope they're able to get back to the meds routine that works.
> 
> Fan - I love the carpet and it does match the tile beautifully. We recently had the living room and family room carpets done over and it's so nice!
> 
> I'm still in pain from the extreme calf cramp a couple of nights ago. I'm rubbing it with analgesic cream and applying heat. I'm trying to "walk it out" as much as possible, but the stairs are especially painful. We cancelled going to a concert and see the fireworks because the walking from parking to the park would be too much. I watched fireworks on TV.


Ouch!! I hope it is feeling better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> The cramp is gone, TTL, but the residual soreness is awful and still there. It probably didn't help that I stood for a couple of hours cooking this afternoon, but when I have fresh vegetables from the Farmers' Market, I want to use them. I made potato salad and creamed peas and new potatoes along with roasted sweet corn and ribs. We also got two melons that I'll cut up later. Sure felt like the 4th of July with some of these traditional foods. Didn't have the usual baked beans and hot dogs, so will have that later in the week.


Your dinner sounds soooooo good????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> After throttling Ben, we could sit and knit while talking to our heart's content. Then I could cook something delightful (your choices, of course) and then we could talk some more while dining. Right? The thoughts are building into a delightful picture of the two of you joining us here around the table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Since you are cooking I can come from Canada too???? I would love to help throttle too if need be????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Back up the bus ladies, with cramp and quinine, it can interfere with meds so be careful not to have too much.
> I hope I haven't over stepped the mark here, with these suggestions, apologies if I have but whatever works best for you, go for it.


Actually Fan I was reading an article the other day on restless legs and leg cramps and it said not to use quinine so I think you are right.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Me too! I can help beat him up. And don't forget I'm lifting weights 3x a week!
> Water jogged for an hour, lifted weights 25 minutes. Now we are curled up watching Jeopardy. Maya and me, Al doesn't cuddle.


You amaze me. You must be in very good shape????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


Oh that is precious


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the sweater, Margaret.

Mary, the sausages sound great. We have a nice butcher shop on the corner which is the only place we buy our bratwurst and home made sausages.

Dinner was great. I had the potato salad and ribs; I'll have the soup tomorrow.

We had a quiet 4th - most of the parades and celebrations were Saturday or Sunday.

Back to work tomorrow (today since it's early am) and then DGS after camp. He has a new bunny as a pet so he'll probably want to go to his place rather than ours.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


Looks pretty perfect to me!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Congratulations to him! I've got a 6' 4" son too!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


that is fantastic news and shame on him for making you worry.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Congratulations to him! I've got a 6' 4" son too!


Thank you Kate are you like me now the shortest person in the house


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> that is fantastic news and shame on him for making you worry.


Thank you Jeanette . He is such a worrier always has been ever since he was little . Now he's checking with his fellow students/ friends to see if they all passed


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate are you like me now the shortest person in the house


I'm in on the shortest person in the house club also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette . He is such a worrier always has been ever since he was little . Now he's checking with his fellow students/ friends to see if they all passed


I remember those days of worrying about grades also; it took about 2-1/2 years before I began to relax a little. It's a learning process on how to study for tests and how to read the professors to know what's going to be tested also. I spent a lot of time on my papers so it was testing that worried me the most. Hope that he learns to relax some about it and tell him congrats from me.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kate are you like me now the shortest person in the house


Yes, but only just as DH is about heights with me .....the height (one son 6' 1" and the other 6' 4") comes from my side of the family - I'm 5' 8", my mum was 5' 7" and my dad was 6'. DH's side are all wee folk! Our family group wedding photo looked lopsided!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, but only just as DH is about heights with me .....the height (one son 6' 1" and the other 6' 4") comes from my side of the family - I'm 5' 8", my mum was 5' 7" and my dad was 6'. DH's side are all wee folk! Our family group wedding photo looked lopsided!


Our photographer had the girls standing up higher on the church stairs to get a better proportion. DH, Best Man and Groomsmen are all over 6'3". Me and my court were 5'6" and shorter. But, there is height on both sides as some of my nieces and nephews have proven so our kids got two "tall" genes and the grandkids are following suit. Our DGS is as tall as his 9 year old cousins.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely margaret - beautiful work - she will look beautiful in it. do you still have maryanne's? --- sam


We moved so often don't have any baby stuff left.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is stunning Darowil! Elizabeth will look like a little princess in it for sure.


darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Margaret your comment ( which by the way I knew were sarcastic) reminds me of one day when I was working in the Alzheimer's unit and we were having a birthday cake at tea time. The activity worker started taking all the icing off the cake. I asked her why she was doing that and she said all that sugar isn't good for them.grrrrr


My MIL ended up diet controlled diabetic in her late 80s and David kept worrying about what she was eating. Mind you she was nearly as bad. It doesn't matter sometimes I would say. It's long term issues for her- so does it matter? More care needed of corse if on medication especially insulin.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Congratulations to your youngest son on passing his exams! Wow...6'4"....you grow them tall Sonya.


Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Congratulations to him. Always a relief to get the results.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My brother and I went out for tea to the local pub. Music from our teens playing at a perfect level. Could hear it but not too loud until we were thinking of going when they found the volume button. So we left. 
Enjoyed the food and nice to just sit and talk one on one. 
I didn't think through my clothes too well. I need some lighter stuff as not as cold as home. The coolest day looks like being what we consider average for this time of the year. 
I might head off to bed now so see you all tomorrow.
And thanks for all the comments on the cardigan


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Yes, but only just as DH is about heights with me .....the height (one son 6' 1" and the other 6' 4") comes from my side of the family - I'm 5' 8", my mum was 5' 7" and my dad was 6'. DH's side are all wee folk! Our family group wedding photo looked lopsided!


My side is were the tall gene comes from 3 brothers and a dad all over 6' I was tall for a girl when I was younger . first met my husband when he was 16 and I was taller than him but by the time he was 18 he was nearly 6'


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Congratulations to your youngest son on passing his exams! Wow...6'4"....you grow them tall Sonya.


Yes 3 sons all over 6' youngest is tallest . It's funny when I'm out with them as I don't wear heels so I feel really short and I'm 5.6


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


Beautiful! We moved a lot too, but I do have the outfits my last three came home from the hospital in (oldest now has hers) and two of their baby quilts.

Bonnie, the riding in the rain does not sound pleasant at all! My range of tolerance seems to be from about 48 to 86 F, with changes in gear as needed, of course. He got me a jacket with two linings that are removable and I can put one or both in as needed. The main thing is my hands get cold, so we got some of those hot packs to take with. We haven't gone on any very long trips yet, either. Are you going to Sturgis this year?

Margaret, enjoy your time in Sydney. I remembered to take warmer things to California this last time, and glad of it, as it was cold on the coast, but it's always hard to know what will be right.

Thanks for all the comments on the socks. I didn't work on the others last night but will get back to it soon. The neighborhood was loud half the night... many illegal fireworks (the cats hid well), and my ear plugs were my best friend, though I could still hear some. :sm16: :sm19:

Desert Joy, how is Al doing these days? Glad you had good cuddle time with Maya.

I've written a book this morning! Need to go shower and get ready to go to the motorcycle group breakfast. Hugs and blessings to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Darowil...Beautiful sweater. The neckline looks fine in the photos. Elizabeth will look beautiful in her new sweater.

Sonja...So happy that your son did well on his exams. I understand the worrying part as I did the same thing when I was in college.

I am working on my 4th project since vacation started. All of my projects are WIPS at different stages. This one will take a bit of time since I will have to finish the front of the sweater and then make sleeves and a back. It is for a size 1-2 year old so it is not all that big. Matthew wanted me to knit a sweater for his friend's baby. We are switching the colors of the bear so it can be a polar bear instead of a brown bear. It is nice that Matthew takes an interest in what he wants made for his friend. I have more projects that Matthew has picked out for this friend, but I didn't bring a pattern for one so it will wait unless I have time to select a different pattern and make it to match the hat that is already made. I have enough to keep me busy until I return home so I am not worried about that project. 

I enjoyed watching the fireworks last night. My in-laws live on a hill so we went outside and watched fireworks from many different directions. Matthew does not go out for that as the loud sounds bother him.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 3 sons all over 6' youngest is tallest . It's funny when I'm out with them as I don't wear heels so I feel really short and I'm 5.6


You would feel tall at KAP. I think quite a few of us are shorter than you. We are a fun bunch which you would truly enjoy as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja congrats to your son. It seemed the poorer I thought I did on exams the better I did
Sorleena this is our only planned trip this year. I think Sturgis was a one time thing
Cathy crazy what the Dr did with you mom hope you can get it fixed quickly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Darowil...Beautiful sweater. The neckline looks fine in the photos. Elizabeth will look beautiful in her new sweater.
> 
> Sonja...So happy that your son did well on his exams. I understand the worrying part as I did the same thing when I was in college.
> 
> ...


Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs 
I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


Fabulous. Did you see that Marianna Mel has a pattern for knitted butterflies?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, the sweater is precious, and two think you made two! Wow.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love the dress and shoes, and to think you are a new crocheted, amazing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Fabulous. Did you see that Marianna Mel has a pattern for knitted butterflies?


Thank you Mary and no I didn't know Marianna had a pattern for butterflies I will go and take a look now


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes 3 sons all over 6' youngest is tallest . It's funny when I'm out with them as I don't wear heels so I feel really short and I'm 5.6


I used to wear heels to get closer to DH's height (not that it helped much) - but go for comfort now with small wedges or flats...and I do feel short when I'm around the whole bunch. But, I do forget just how much taller they are until I see them with my family like at our family reunion.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, congrats to your son, Sonja--quite an accomplishment!

And to have just started crochet, wow! The set is sweet & feminine. Love it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and no I didn't know Marianna had a pattern for butterflies I will go and take a look now


 crochet one.. plenty other tutorials for butterflys on youtube, but i like this one

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm_F_TbybRI


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


That is so pretty,I prefer many of the older patterns, she will look cute in that :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


thats great news Sonja...time you all got some good news, well done to son :sm24:

The dress set is adorable


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in on the shortest person in the house club also.


Wish you would all stop boasting about your height...think how us wee ones feel..........am 4 ft 11 and shrinking,only ones shorter than me are grandson Kyle aged 12 and an inch shorter than me, and wee Quinn :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wish you would all stop boasting about your height...think how us wee ones feel..........am 4 ft 11 and shrinking,only ones shorter than me are grandson Kyle aged 12 and an inch shorter than me, and wee Quinn :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


As they say the best things come in little parcels, Agnes!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say the best things come in little parcels, Agnes!


poison too Julie lol
:sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> poison too Julie lol
> :sm09: :sm09:


Are you having a bad day?!!!!!!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Are you having a bad day?!!!!!!


just a wee bit stressed and sore :sm16:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love the dress and shoes, and to think you are a new crocheted, amazing.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Congratulations to him. Always a relief to get the results.


Thank you Margaret. Cheeky monkey is after a treat like he used to get when he was younger wonder what he would do if I took him to ToysRus :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, congrats to your son, Sonja--quite an accomplishment!
> 
> And to have just started crochet, wow! The set is sweet & feminine. Love it.


Thank you twice Sorlenna ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yes, congrats to your son, Sonja--quite an accomplishment!
> 
> Indeed, it was quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just a wee bit stressed and sore :sm16:


In that case, hugs are in order! {{{{Agnes}}}}


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> thats great news Sonja...time you all got some good news, well done to son :sm24:
> 
> The dress set is adorable


Thank you Agnes . 
Why are you stressed and sore Agnes ? hope you haven't hurt yourself


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> In that case, hugs are in order! {{{{Agnes}}}}


Thanks x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, congrats to your son, Sonja--quite an accomplishment!
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Agnes .
> Why are you stressed and sore Agnes ? hope you haven't hurt yourself


housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Is today the first day of the tour de France race?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


Sorry to hear about all that . The inspectors should have turned up on time and it should be fixed , can you imagine what would happen if you refused to pay your rent till it was fixed 
Hope you get some sunshine soon . Nice sunny weather always makes you feel better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Is today the first day of the tour de France race?


I think it started on Saturday Mary


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. My husband was trying to figure it out and we are visiting someone's house so it is just easier asking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am amazed and in awe every time you post something. This is gorgeous. You must have some hidden gene that you inheritated making you a knitting and crochet master. Your color choices are really perfect too.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ahhhh....but good things come in small packages Agnes!



agnescr said:


> Wish you would all stop boasting about your height...think how us wee ones feel..........am 4 ft 11 and shrinking,only ones shorter than me are grandson Kyle aged 12 and an inch shorter than me, and wee Quinn :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Problems with wifi. Hugs to all.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

would you? --- sam

http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am amazed and in awe every time you post something. This is gorgeous. You must have some hidden gene that you inheritated making you a knitting and crochet master. Your color choices are really perfect too.


Thank you very much Gwen for your lovely compliment , I don't know anything at all about my grand parents apart from how my mothers mother and my dads parents died so maybe either one of them knitted or crocheted


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> would you? --- sam
> 
> http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


No no and no????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you? --- sam
> 
> http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


NOPE.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just a wee bit stressed and sore :sm16:


I am sorry to hear that- hugs!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wish you would all stop boasting about your height...think how us wee ones feel..........am 4 ft 11 and shrinking,only ones shorter than me are grandson Kyle aged 12 and an inch shorter than me, and wee Quinn :sm16: :sm16: :sm16:


I do sympathize - I was the shortest in my grade for First Communion so I led the procession and was the shortest when we graduated from High School so led that procession too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say the best things come in little parcels, Agnes!


Agree!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> poison too Julie lol
> :sm09: :sm09:


No!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just a wee bit stressed and sore :sm16:


Sorry to hear that - hugs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret. Cheeky monkey is after a treat like he used to get when he was younger wonder what he would do if I took him to ToysRus :sm23:


Give the Cheeky Monkey a Gold Star sticker! He sounds like he'd be a lot of fun to have around.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . Had my oldest son visiting all day today as he's wife has gone for an overnight stay at a friends who has 3 little ones (3 and 1 year old twins ) . I haven't saw him for a week as he's been away and must say he looks well best I've seen him in a long while . The other 2 sons have gone back to his house and will stay there till his wife comes home tomorrow . I'm surmising it will be takeaway for them tonight .


Sounds like musical houses. So glad that he's looking better - hope he's feeling better too and that the throat and cough are diminishing.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


That would make me cranky. Hope the inspectors can clear up the black mold. I'll have a coffee with you and send some cheers your way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

some people have no common sense. --- sam



mags7 said:


> Margaret your comment ( which by the way I knew were sarcastic) reminds me of one day when I was working in the Alzheimer's unit and we were having a birthday cake at tea time. The activity worker started taking all the icing off the cake. I asked her why she was doing that and she said all that sugar isn't good for them.grrrrr


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

congrats to son#1 - tell him he can't fail - he has all of us cheering him on. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is lovely - some baby is going to look so pretty in it. a headband will just finish it off. you are so talented - first in knitting and now crocheting. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it might be fun to take him and see. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret. Cheeky monkey is after a treat like he used to get when he was younger wonder what he would do if I took him to ToysRus :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would rant too. black mold is not good any way you lool at it - and it you can see it should have been dealt with before now. it's hard to be cheerful when so many things happen at one time. sending you tons of soothing healing energy and the hopes for a better day tomorrow. --- sam



agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i was the shortest in my senior class also - and i also weighed 195 pounds at the time. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I do sympathize - I was the shortest in my grade for First Communion so I led the procession and was the shortest when we graduated from High School so led that procession too.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sorry to hear that- hugs!


Thanks Julie x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that - hugs.


Thank you x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would rant too. black mold is not good any way you lool at it - and it you can see it should have been dealt with before now. it's hard to be cheerful when so many things happen at one time. sending you tons of soothing healing energy and the hopes for a better day tomorrow. --- sam


Thanks Sam x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> i was the shortest in my senior class also - and i also weighed 195 pounds at the time. --- sam


I am not even going to calculate what my weight is in lbs bad enough in kilos...think wee round barrel describes me to a T


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me neither!


Swedenme said:


> No no and no????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


It looks hilariously like you, Gwen! Well done!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Julie! I thought so too but then what can you expect since the cage was moulded over me! I'm thinking of checking at the doctor's office and ask if they ever have folks not want theirs and if so could I get them. I'd love to do a whole group of folks to "hang out" with me on the deck!


Lurker 2 said:


> It looks hilariously like you, Gwen! Well done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie! I thought so too but then what can you expect since the cage was moulded over me! I'm thinking of checking at the doctor's office and ask if they ever have folks not want theirs and if so could I get them. I'd love to do a whole group of folks to "hang out" with me on the deck!


I think that is a great idea- if you can get them! A bit of a stash buster, too maybe?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gwen that is brilliant :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks hilariously like you, Gwen! Well done!


I thought that too . It's fabulous Gwen might make me jump in the dark but I love it . Would love some of them curls in my hair too ????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


that's fabulous!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, hugs. Go take a look at the heirloom shawls you have knit and rejoice in your accomplishment! Seriously, I have SAD also and can remember being gloomy with our long portion of grey days on Long Island, NY. Felt like we were socked in by grey Nov-April.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very good gwen - love the curly-ques. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, wonderful, very talented. You really should enter this in the Fall fair, if you have one. Another idea, find out manufacturer of wire, then send them letter, e-mail with pic of "You", bet they could use it for advertising.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> After throttling Ben, we could sit and knit while talking to our heart's content. Then I could cook something delightful (your choices, of course) and then we could talk some more while dining. Right? The thoughts are building into a delightful picture of the two of you joining us here around the table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


It certainly sounds tempting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Congratulations to your son.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It isn't wire Joy. It is a plastic of some sort. When I had radiation it was in a solid sheet that was warmed and stretched over my body and then when it cooled was taken off.  Every time I went in for radiation they would clap it over me to make sure I was perfectly still. There were markings where the radiation was directed so that only the area needing treatment received the radiation. It was a bit clostrophobic (sp) but all the technicians were so nice it was bearable. 


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, wonderful, very talented. You really should enter this in the Fall fair, if you have one. Another idea, find out manufacturer of wire, then send them letter, e-mail with pic of "You", bet they could use it for advertising.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen that's amazing, love the curls you made too. What a talent you have.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would miss running a normal household. giving and serving are fine - i'm not knocking it - i just think it is important to step back once in a while and take a breather and enjoy just family and family things for a while. and have time to knit. and i have no doubt you are the best cook in the house. --- sam


That is just what I do each afternoon when we come home from Elm and talk, sing, play Tic Tac Toe and laugh together. I could often use a nap but that's not happening often. I've got my speed and stamina back from running after kids from daycare room, dragging some of the WEP workers back into focus on their chores, etc., etc., etc. to quote the king of Siam in the "King and I'' movie/play.

Today turned out to be a bit interesting. First, one of the WEP workers showed up expecting to do her hours as usual. Susan had directed the casework supervisor to reassign her elsewhere. The young woman simply refuses to do one iota more of what she's been directed to do so she plays ignorant and incompetent. I am new to this line of work and told her what I'd been told re the situation. Then she announced that her ride home could only come at 11 AM and not later as scheduled. I sent her happily off to get her out of our hair with the news that she would only be credited with the time she was there. Having informed Susan, who was taking the morning off, of the morning's events, she directed me to send the woman off the property to her caseworker and seek reassignment elsewhere. All rather mundane, I know.

But . . . . before we could finish cleaning up after lunch, I spy two vehicles of US marshalls on the property with one of the regular family groups, separated and being questioned. They have their two young children with them. So, being the only one in charge of the whole premises, I stroll out to the first group of marshals and ask if there is a problem. I introduce myself and ask how I can be of help after hearing the young man state that he has not seen some man nor talked to him. Another marshall comes over to me and begins to tell me that they are looking for information regarding known child molester who was a friend of the young man in years past and who has been reported by separate sources as having been seen in the vicinity very recently. I am shown very old (2009) pictures and am told that he is on the FBI's 10 Most Wanted list. The man is question has escaped from prison and been on the run for over 9 years, has put on much weight, and must wear eye glasses with very thick lenses in order to see much of anything. I state that I've not seen him at all and find out what else I need to know about his physical appearance; then I go over to the women's shelter next door to alert the mothers with little ones there of what has transpired and return to work to see if anyone else in the building has seen a guy fitting the description.

To make this long post little shorter, one of the guys at the security desk reports that the wanted man was in the building during lunch time this last Friday. So I direct him to share that info with the guys looking for him and we return to the calm of clean up. This was all a first for me, but now I'm rather leery because we have our own two in the building and Aurora is often begging to go outside to play. There is no one available to oversee her safety from the traffic moving in and out of the parking area or the pedestrians coming and going.

Please pray for the safety of the little ones in our area and property.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would miss running a normal household. giving and serving are fine - i'm not knocking it - i just think it is important to step back once in a while and take a breather and enjoy just family and family things for a while. and have time to knit. and i have no doubt you are the best cook in the house. --- sam


That might also depend on your definition of 'normal' household, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I thought I had mixed up names again when I read Ben.
> If would be great if he did sort himself out. Joy how would Tim feel after some of the things said? He sounds like a very accepting young man but it must have bee hurtful- or did Tim not hear?


Tim did not hear those remarks, Margaret, and he still loves Ben. He had begun to mention Ben less often prior to his return to Tim's sphere of friends. Fortunately, Tim does not seem to register deeper emotions if they are not directed at him such as anger, disdain, insults, etc. There is an innocence in Tim that does not hold on to such''adult''emotions or behaviors. Did I make that clear?

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Since you are cooking I can come from Canada too???? I would love to help throttle too if need be????


Absolutely!! Come on ahead.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy will be praying for the children in the areas safety as well as your safety and that of others at the center. Sounds like you did all that you possibly could and handled everything very professionally. You are a blessing to those there for sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, another lovely set! Good to hear your son is looking better. How did his trip to ?London go? Do they think they can help him?

Gwen, love your "Gwennie"! When my mom had radiation, she was tattooed so they would know where to focus the beams

Agnes, hope you are feeling better soon & get the mould issue resolved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Maybe I should calculate my weight iin kilos. Haha.

On a serious note, Joy, I hope the marshals find that man and all stay safe.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Space is looking good, Julie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Space is looking good, Julie!


 :sm24: Thank you Sorlenna- mind you I've not photographed the mess left behind in the sittingroom!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

things are looking good julie - you will soon have yourself a very workable space there. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely - everyone in georgia is going to want one. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> would you? --- sam
> 
> http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


I think being in a cable car here in the mountains was almost like that but not quite. I don't think I would do that slide but I was that high up.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Agnes, sorry to hear you are stressed and sore. Missed why, but hope you will soon be better.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> My brother and I went out for tea to the local pub. Music from our teens playing at a perfect level. Could hear it but not too loud until we were thinking of going when they found the volume button. So we left.
> Enjoyed the food and nice to just sit and talk one on one.
> I didn't think through my clothes too well. I need some lighter stuff as not as cold as home. The coolest day looks like being what we consider average for this time of the year.
> I might head off to bed now so see you all tomorrow.
> And thanks for all the comments on the cardigan


Safe travels and lots of special moments with family and friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> things are looking good julie - you will soon have yourself a very workable space there. --- sam


Thanks Sam! It takes a surprising amount of time sorting through things- I really like the idea of two desks- this one with it's surrounding surfaces, allows me to rest my elbows while I type- which is great. The one in the sittingroom- the plan is to have it more as a study space- with books where the laptop, letter trays and in previous times the monitor, were.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely - everyone in georgia is going to want one. --- sam


lol! Not everyone in Georgia is going to have the genuine article though!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, room and gansey beautiful.
Daralene, good to see your post, missed you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, room and gansey beautiful.
> Daralene, good to see your post, missed you.


Thank you Joy- I am feeling happy with my progress!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Wow Gwen. How amazing. Love that you turned this into a work of art and Bravo on the hair!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, room and gansey beautiful.
> Daralene, good to see your post, missed you.


I keep getting kicked off with the wifi here. Using DH's computer while he is sleeping. Sadly all my photos are on the phone or iPad. This computer is so slow that I spend most of my time watching the little rainbow ball turning and turning. A lesson in patience. I've been up in the room and had coffee already. I would love to be outside. Perhaps I should write DH a note and take off on my own, but if I then had problems walking he wouldn't be there to help me. LOL Spent 3 hrs. at the thermal baths and it was so restoring. The water is from hot springs deep in the mountains that apparently take a long time to come back to the surface and are supposed to be healing. They have places where you lay back and the water bubbles up all over the whole body like a bubbling bed, waterfall places where you go under and it pounds down on your back, geysers where you stand over them and they massage the whole body with massive force but I am unable to stand in them as they force me away. DH tries to hold my hands so I can stay in them but too hard...fun trying though. My goodness it is wonderful though. You can see the mountains outside and we ate at the restaurant there with fabulous food and overlooking the pools and mountains both. There was a naked area but we didn't go in there. Did that with my friend Robin in Germany when we lived there but I always wore a robe or a towel. She was a lot braver than I, however, wearing a towel made you a lot more noticeable than if you were naked. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


It looks so soft and lovely colors. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


Nice rich colours, love the silky sheen on it. Good to chat earlier.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Congrats youngest son✅


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Margaret. Cheeky monkey is after a treat like he used to get when he was younger wonder what he would do if I took him to ToysRus :sm23:


Sounds a good option! :sm01:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'm in on the shortest person in the house club also.


Me too. My 14 year old DGD is so happy because she is now taller than I am.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


Not good the ongoing mould. Doesn't sound like you can do any more simply. 
Can't say you in a good place for sunshine. I suspect we get more in winter than you in summer. Though this year has been wet. Forecast for Sydney was wet but been a lovely day today.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in the short club too, 5ft 1 inch to be exact. Am shortest in my family, except the SIL who is 4ft 10 inches.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


What a darling little outfit. You are really putting out some beautiful crochet work.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Well done Gwen. I assume it's you? As it looks like you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, another lovely set! Good to hear your son is looking better. How did his trip to ?London go? Do they think they can help him?
> 
> Gwen, love your "Gwennie"! When my mom had radiation, she was tattooed so they would know where to focus the beams
> 
> Agnes, hope you are feeling better soon & get the mould issue resolved.


Thank you Bonnie and yes they offered him a place on there trials , he has also now had a letter from a hospital in Newcastle they are also running trials on new treatment . Newcastle is only about 40 minutes by car from us so would be a lot easier to get to travel wise . He is going to ask his doctor for his advice about the treatments and which one would be the best for him 
The London hospital did say that they would try there best to get all the tests and treatments done in one day for him but there would be times that he would have to stay over night . They gave him a folder containing names of reasonable priced hotels in the area for whoever was with him

Son also got tattooed when he had radiotherapy 
I've seen those masks that Gwen has at the hospital where son goes


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . Had my oldest son visiting all day today as he's wife has gone for an overnight stay at a friends who has 3 little ones (3 and 1 year old twins ) . I haven't saw him for a week as he's been away and must say he looks well best I've seen him in a long while . The other 2 sons have gone back to his house and will stay there till his wife comes home tomorrow . I'm surmising it will be takeaway for them tonight .


Your sons sound like they are very close Sonya. That is nice.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> What a darling little outfit. You are really putting out some beautiful crochet work.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


Oh I think you need a hug too along with some sunshine ((((☀))))


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> would you? --- sam
> 
> http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


A few years ago I would have but not now????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Your sons sound like they are very close Sonya. That is nice.


Definitely , there is a big age gap as the two older ones are in 35 and 37 and the youngest is 20 so he got and still does get spoilt by the older ones , they have a three way chat set up on their phones and the youngest gets teased a lot but laughs saying they are jealous because he got all the good looks and brains in the family .


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It looks hilariously like you, Gwen! Well done!


It does????It is brilliant!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely yarn julie - the blue would make a great hat. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


IT looks like a lot to me Julie . You are lucky to be getting your own office craft room a bit of colour or shelves on the wall and it will be perfect .
Gwens Gansey is looking lovely too , when you made your cousins I thought oooooh I like that colour , then I saw yours and liked that colour now I see Gwens and think I like that colour . If I ever decided to make one it would take me forever just to choose a colour :sm01:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is just what I do each afternoon when we come home from Elm and talk, sing, play Tic Tac Toe and laugh together. I could often use a nap but that's not happening often. I've got my speed and stamina back from running after kids from daycare room, dragging some of the WEP workers back into focus on their chores, etc., etc., etc. to quote the king of Siam in the "King and I'' movie/play.
> 
> Today turned out to be a bit interesting. First, one of the WEP workers showed up expecting to do her hours as usual. Susan had directed the casework supervisor to reassign her elsewhere. The young woman simply refuses to do one iota more of what she's been directed to do so she plays ignorant and incompetent. I am new to this line of work and told her what I'd been told re the situation. Then she announced that her ride home could only come at 11 AM and not later as scheduled. I sent her happily off to get her out of our hair with the news that she would only be credited with the time she was there. Having informed Susan, who was taking the morning off, of the morning's events, she directed me to send the woman off the property to her caseworker and seek reassignment elsewhere. All rather mundane, I know.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness that is very scary. I hope the US Marshalls are keeping a close eye on your building as I would think he is likely to return. Was it for a meal? Prayers for all of you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


Lucky you Julie more nice yarn , beatiful rich Autumn colours . Look forward to seeing what you make with them


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


I think it looks great Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


Looking better all the time.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


Lovely looking yarns.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I keep getting kicked off with the wifi here. Using DH's computer while he is sleeping. Sadly all my photos are on the phone or iPad. This computer is so slow that I spend most of my time watching the little rainbow ball turning and turning. A lesson in patience. I've been up in the room and had coffee already. I would love to be outside. Perhaps I should write DH a note and take off on my own, but if I then had problems walking he wouldn't be there to help me. LOL Spent 3 hrs. at the thermal baths and it was so restoring. The water is from hot springs deep in the mountains that apparently take a long time to come back to the surface and are supposed to be healing. They have places where you lay back and the water bubbles up all over the whole body like a bubbling bed, waterfall places where you go under and it pounds down on your back, geysers where you stand over them and they massage the whole body with massive force but I am unable to stand in them as they force me away. DH tries to hold my hands so I can stay in them but too hard...fun trying though. My goodness it is wonderful though. You can see the mountains outside and we ate at the restaurant there with fabulous food and overlooking the pools and mountains both. There was a naked area but we didn't go in there. Did that with my friend Robin in Germany when we lived there but I always wore a robe or a towel. She was a lot braver than I, however, wearing a towel made you a lot more noticeable than if you were naked. LOL


Sounds wonderful. I would have been in my towel too????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is just what I do each afternoon when we come home from Elm and talk, sing, play Tic Tac Toe and laugh together. I could often use a nap but that's not happening often. I've got my speed and stamina back from running after kids from daycare room, dragging some of the WEP workers back into focus on their chores, etc., etc., etc. to quote the king of Siam in the "King and I'' movie/play.
> 
> Today turned out to be a bit interesting. First, one of the WEP workers showed up expecting to do her hours as usual. Susan had directed the casework supervisor to reassign her elsewhere. The young woman simply refuses to do one iota more of what she's been directed to do so she plays ignorant and incompetent. I am new to this line of work and told her what I'd been told re the situation. Then she announced that her ride home could only come at 11 AM and not later as scheduled. I sent her happily off to get her out of our hair with the news that she would only be credited with the time she was there. Having informed Susan, who was taking the morning off, of the morning's events, she directed me to send the woman off the property to her caseworker and seek reassignment elsewhere. All rather mundane, I know.
> 
> ...


Sounds a really tough day- and scary especially with the guy loose in the area and having been seen in the building.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Bonnie and yes they offered him a place on there trials , he has also now had a letter from a hospital in Newcastle they are also running trials on new treatment . Newcastle is only about 40 minutes by car from us so would be a lot easier to get to travel wise . He is going to ask his doctor for his advice about the treatments and which one would be the best for him
> The London hospital did say that they would try there best to get all the tests and treatments done in one day for him but there would be times that he would have to stay over night . They gave him a folder containing names of reasonable priced hotels in the area for whoever was with him
> 
> Son also got tattooed when he had radiotherapy
> I've seen those masks that Gwen has at the hospital where son goes


That is great Sonya. It must be good for his emotional being too. So good that there are new treatments available for him to try.. Everything crossed here for him.
I was tattooed as well. I had 2 different bouts of radiation treatments and they said I was maxed out and could not have any more. DH told everyone I glowed in the dark ????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely , there is a big age gap as the two older ones are in 35 and 37 and the youngest is 20 so he got and still does get spoilt by the older ones , they have a three way chat set up on their phones and the youngest gets teased a lot but laughs saying they are jealous because he got all the good looks and brains in the family .


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim did not hear those remarks, Margaret, and he still loves Ben. He had begun to mention Ben less often prior to his return to Tim's sphere of friends. Fortunately, Tim does not seem to register deeper emotions if they are not directed at him such as anger, disdain, insults, etc. There is an innocence in Tim that does not hold on to such''adult''emotions or behaviors. Did I make that clear?
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's exactly what I would have expected if Tim hadn't heard Bens comments so it was very clear to me. I was worried Ben wouldn't have had the sense to keep quite in front of Tim. So it a plus to Ben that he didn't say anything in front of Tim.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


It's coming together nicely Julie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I keep getting kicked off with the wifi here. Using DH's computer while he is sleeping. Sadly all my photos are on the phone or iPad. This computer is so slow that I spend most of my time watching the little rainbow ball turning and turning. A lesson in patience. I've been up in the room and had coffee already. I would love to be outside. Perhaps I should write DH a note and take off on my own, but if I then had problems walking he wouldn't be there to help me. LOL Spent 3 hrs. at the thermal baths and it was so restoring. The water is from hot springs deep in the mountains that apparently take a long time to come back to the surface and are supposed to be healing. They have places where you lay back and the water bubbles up all over the whole body like a bubbling bed, waterfall places where you go under and it pounds down on your back, geysers where you stand over them and they massage the whole body with massive force but I am unable to stand in them as they force me away. DH tries to hold my hands so I can stay in them but too hard...fun trying though. My goodness it is wonderful though. You can see the mountains outside and we ate at the restaurant there with fabulous food and overlooking the pools and mountains both. There was a naked area but we didn't go in there. Did that with my friend Robin in Germany when we lived there but I always wore a robe or a towel. She was a lot braver than I, however, wearing a towel made you a lot more noticeable than if you were naked. LOL


That sounds wonderful Daralene you definitely have a way with words . You create a picture in my head and I can see the bubbling water and geysers . Although thank goodness you didn't go into the naked area that's one picture I don't want in my head :sm23: 
The water must feel lovely though especially if your body is aching . Look forward to seeing more pictures when you have better wifi 
Safe travels


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


Getting there Julie,will all sort its self out in long run even the sitting room x


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I use hydrogen peroxide to remove mold in shower.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Not good the ongoing mould. Doesn't sound like you can do any more simply.
> Can't say you in a good place for sunshine. I suspect we get more in winter than you in summer. Though this year has been wet. Forecast for Sydney was wet but been a lovely day today.


Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


That is fantastic Gwen!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


Open-toed sandals for you for a while.....ouch! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am behind- and tired- just about to go to bed- but meant to post this from mjs, this morning:-


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Beautiful yarn and so elegant Guernsey Julie. I think both are beautiful. Hope all have a wonderful day. Off to the shower and then to work. I'll check in later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


That sure looks painful. Especially with any footwear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.

Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I use hydrogen peroxide to remove mold in shower.


think the mould is into the plasterboard(sheetrock?) they have used for ceiling,used peroxide to clean it all before repainting but the mould just keeps coming back,so that didn't help, I had used something recommended by friend(can't remember the name) previously but that did not cure it either.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


Great photos ,fantastic views, have taped it to the next toe,that is all doctors would do,so shall see how it goes :sm16:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sure looks painful. Especially with any footwear.


Great excuse not to stand and do ironing :sm17:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Julie... The craft room is looking great. Many of us can understand the shifting of boxes that goes on during the settling of a room. The sweater is looking great.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


The photos look professional. I love the waterfalls. Is that Bill in the 2nd photo? He looks so young.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning. We had quite the storm come through last night and it's still raining this morning. There's a tree limb on DH's car --- the only tree left on our lot and I think it may have to go too - The trees became diseased and just aren't stable anymore. I've been looking around at what I want to put in - very expensive to replace them all at once.

I'm going with DH to the surgeons today to see if/when he'll have his knee replaced. He's limped along long enough. TTYL.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We had quite the storm come through last night and it's still raining this morning. There's a tree limb on DH's car --- the only tree left on our lot and I think it may have to go too - The trees became diseased and just aren't stable anymore. I've been looking around at what I want to put in - very expensive to replace them all at once.
> 
> I'm going with DH to the surgeons today to see if/when he'll have his knee replaced. He's limped along long enough. TTYL.


Oh my. Is the car crushed? This would be a good age to get the knee replacement as he should do well with physical therapy. I have watched videos of knee replacements. It is very fascinating.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Oh my. Is the car crushed? This would be a good age to get the knee replacement as he should do well with physical therapy. I have watched videos of knee replacements. It is very fascinating.


I think it was mostly the leaves that hit the car. We'll know better once the lighting is better than it is right now.

We've had many knee replacements in the family so know what to expect; but there is a new surgical procedure now that goes in from the side rather than on top which seems to have an easier rehab. We'll see what the Dr. says.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, ouch, that looks painful to walk on.
Daralene, so glad you got to walk to bottom of falls. I am well aware that the walk up is harder than walk down. As we live near Sierras, most hikes start uphill. Works for me as then I'm fresh. Easier to do downhill at end of hike. DH looks so young. 
Going wild flowering again. Taking another friend on the trip we took last week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Looking good Julie....I see my gurnsey!


Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is in my opinion the prettiest one yet! Your design selection is fabulous.


Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, it will be the envy of all for sure!


Lurker 2 said:


> lol! Not everyone in Georgia is going to have the genuine article though!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful yarns!


Lurker 2 said:


> What came in the mail today- two balls anny blatt in brown for some gloves on commission - the rest Olive Green I have yet to decide on- possibly something for me. The blue is a wool silk mix- I have knit one hat up in it- may do another with two strands together so it is a bit bigger. The brown is a bit richer to the eye- appears a bit washed out on my monitor.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OUCH! Hope it heals quickly. Can you wear a sandal or flipflop/thong? What a bother it must be for you.


agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am behind- and tired- just about to go to bed- but meant to post this from mjs, this morning:-


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures. The mountains that DH is gazing at are magnificent.



Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope the limb didn't do any damage to the car. Also hope DH will be able to have his knee fixed soon. Will keep him in prayer.


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We had quite the storm come through last night and it's still raining this morning. There's a tree limb on DH's car --- the only tree left on our lot and I think it may have to go too - The trees became diseased and just aren't stable anymore. I've been looking around at what I want to put in - very expensive to replace them all at once.
> 
> I'm going with DH to the surgeons today to see if/when he'll have his knee replaced. He's limped along long enough. TTYL.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, been lazy enough today. Must shower, get dressed and start on the house cleaning. TTYL


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

My eldest DGD turns 4 today! She got her box right on time, yay. 

Working on the work room today...what a job (but it's my own fault, ha ha).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


That looks painful Agnes . Why is it we always stub our toes and bang our elbows


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope the limb didn't do any damage to the car. Also hope DH will be able to have his knee fixed soon. Will keep him in prayer.


Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


Beautiful scenery Daralene


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Agnes, I'm there with you--managed to run into something and mess up one of my toes, too. Healing thoughts coming to you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


Oh dear, Agnes. Hope things are improving by today.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ahhhh....but good things come in small packages Agnes!


You are so right!
Totally off topic - I was at school with a girl called Senga, (Agnes backwards) :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Wow Gwen! That is really colourful and all lit up too. Looks fun to do.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, Agnes. Hope things are improving by today.


errr not really, sun came out for a couple of hours, washing out then the heavens opened, toe is throbbing, took some painkillers, no housing inspector today either,only good thing was an unexpected visit from Quinn, he was as high as a kite,as they were driving away he was shouting out the window "catch you later Agnes" :sm09: :sm09:
thanks for asking x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are so right!
> Totally off topic - I was at school with a girl called Senga, (Agnes backwards) :sm02:


My eldest daughter used to tell each new teacher she got at primary school that her mum was called Agnes..that's Senga backwards :sm16:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Joy I normally keep my feet covered but just having come out of the pool.I stubbed toe on pole under bench seat in cubical....couldnt curse either as I had Quinn with me :sm16:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


Looking good, Julie. Well organised, hope you get time to enjoy it.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OUCH! Hope it heals quickly. Can you wear a sandal or flipflop/thong? What a bother it must be for you.


Will have to be sandals Gwen, we are not encouraged to wear flipflops,besides which with all this rain they might go floating away lol


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


That is so classy, Julie. A real work of art! I'm so jealous of you Gwennie (but in a good way of course)


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That looks painful Agnes . Why is it we always stub our toes and bang our elbows


Never seam to bump the bits that are well padded lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


good news then :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Agnes, I'm there with you--managed to run into something and mess up one of my toes, too. Healing thoughts coming to you.


will send you the same in return xx


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> errr not really, sun came out for a couple of hours, washing out then the heavens opened, toe is throbbing, took some painkillers, no housing inspector today either,only good thing was an unexpected visit from Quinn, he was as high as a kite,as they were driving away he was shouting out the window "catch you later Agnes" :sm09: :sm09:
> thanks for asking x


Well, a very big gentle hug coming your way. Glad you saw Quinn. I was told to alternate warm and ice cold footbaths when I damaged toes in a fall. Seemed to work but was very painful when immersing in the ice cold water! :sm23:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, a very big gentle hug coming your way. Glad you saw Quinn. I was told to alternate warm and ice cold footbaths when I damaged toes in a fall. Seemed to work but was very painful when immersing in the ice cold water! :sm23:


did that yesterday..think the ice water was worse than the toe pain :sm16:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> did that yesterday..think the ice water was worse than the toe pain :sm16:


I don't know if that's a good idea for people with Raynaud's, either...! Mine is better this morning, just more annoying than anything else, but I go barefoot most of the time when I can, and I am clumsy, so I have to expect this sort of thing. Ha ha.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

2nd baby blanket all finished.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


That is lovely :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Agnes. Hope your foot is better soon. I had a much loved aunt Agnes, and great grandma too, both Scottish.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you Agnes. Hope your foot is better soon. I had a much loved aunt Agnes, and great grandma too, both Scottish.


I was named after my dads youngest sister


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


I really like it. What's the size of your blankets? I've started one for the niece's girl twin and I chained 200 for a nice even number. It's going to end up being about 40" long by 30" wide...do you think that will be too big? I guess I've set a precedent and will need to make the boy twin's blanket the same size.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wow another tea party has started and I have been absent through the last few. Life seems to get in the way. I am up to the challenge though.
I have been seeing my counselor bi weekly and she will be on holidays soon. Gage has his first counseling appointment on Thursday of next week. I have of course been knitting whenever I'm sitting (wherever we may be at the time) I'm knitting.☺☺☺

So Greg has gone to the doctor and asked for help. He has been to get blood tests and has a medication to pick up. He called last night and we talked. He said that he has missed us so much. He said the more I see you guys the more I miss you . BUT at the same time he misses us when we are not around. He is seeing Gage faithfully every Monday night as arranged. Now that school is out he drops in if possible to see Gage.

I am so very proud of him for taking the steps to get help. I said don't get all excited yet. We have a lot to work on seperate, then to work on together before any relationship can happen. 

Gage passed school and is going to Grade 6 in September. Also there is a day camp next month for a week. 9am to 12 noon. So he will be going to that. I had a meeting with the counselors for Gage yesterday. They talked about post traumatic stress disorder. I will keep you all posted on that. I really do need to try and keep up here. Spoke with Gwen last week and she sent me some info on how to post pics on here. Will try to get it to work later on. Have to go and make supper. Love you all and miss you so much.

Holy cow did I write a novel or what? Lol.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It's nice you kept your name as Agnes my aunt was always referred to as Nan.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is good to hear that Greg has asked for help. Praying for him and of course for you and Gage. Sounds as if you have a good perspective knowing that there is much to work on separately first and them possibly together. I'm proud of you Melody. Just keep on moving forward and do what is best for you and Gage no matter what. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


gagesmom said:


> Wow another tea party has started and I have been absent through the last few. Life seems to get in the way. I am up to the challenge though.
> I have been seeing my counselor bi weekly and she will be on holidays soon. Gage has his first counseling appointment on Thursday of next week. I have of course been knitting whenever I'm sitting (wherever we may be at the time) I'm knitting.☺☺☺
> 
> So Greg has gone to the doctor and asked for help. He has been to get blood tests and has a medication to pick up. He called last night and we talked. He said that he has missed us so much. He said the more I see you guys the more I miss you . BUT at the same time he misses us when we are not around. He is seeing Gage faithfully every Monday night as arranged. Now that school is out he drops in if possible to see Gage.
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I really like it. What's the size of your blankets? I've started one for the niece's girl twin and I chained 200 for a nice even number. It's going to end up being about 40" long by 30" wide...do you think that will be too big? I guess I've set a precedent and will need to make the boy twin's blanket the same size.


24 squares each 9 inches across plus a couple of inches of borders. Havent measured it exactly will do later and post.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks so soft and lovely colors. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


First up will be the gloves for my friend Ann.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 6 July '16 Wednesday

80° and muggy - I have my a/c running - actually it has been running since yesterday afternoon. My breathing was really ragged yesterday so it was time for the a/c. I wanted to mow today - I haven't done any mowing yet this year. It was one thing I could do to help out - especially during baseball season. Maybe Alexis will mow this evening.

I was up too late last night - have about slept the day away. Tonight will be an early night I keep telling myself. There is something about working at night that I enjoy - not sure what or why. My place is always quiet - but tonight will definitely be early. Don't want to sleep my life away.

Broccoli Salad with Honey Yogurt Dressing

I love this salad, and dressing in particular, it's so much lighter than many other broccoli salads. This dressing is light and fresh, and doesn't leave me feeling weighed down. There will undoubtedly be some of you out there who ask yourself, "Hmm, I wonder if I can use all Greek yogurt instead of mayo and yogurt combined." and I really wouldn't suggest it. While Greek yogurt and mayo are both considered creamy and tangy, they have different types of creamy textures and different tangy flavors. I find you need at least a little mayo in there to really get the richness needed to make the salad just right. Same goes for the fat content of the Greek yogurt. While technically a fat-free Greek yogurt will "work", a reduced fat (2%) will give you a much better flavor and texture.

Total time: 30 mins
Total Cost: $5.34
Cost Per Serving: $1.54
Serves: 4 (about 6 cups total)

Ingredients

HONEY YOGURT DRESSING

½ cup plain Greek yogurt (2%) $0.91
¼ cup light mayonnaise $0.28
1 Tbsp apple cider vinegar $0.03
1 Tbsp honey $0.28
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper to taste $0.03

SALAD

4 cups broccoli florets (about 2 crowns) $2.55
¼ red onion $0.20
1 carrot $0.28
⅓ cup dried cranberries $0.51
¼ cup raw sunflower seeds $0.25

Instructions

1. Prepare the dressing by stirring together the yogurt, mayonnaise, vinegar, honey, salt, and some freshly cracked pepper (about 10-15 cranks of a pepper mill). Set the dressing aside.

2. Cut the broccoli into very small florets. Place the florets in a colander and rinse with cool water. Let the broccoli drain while you prepare the rest of the salad ingredients.

3. Peel the carrot and then use a large-holed cheese grater to shred the carrot. Slice the red onion into paper thin strips.

4. Add the rinsed and well drained broccoli to a large bowl, along with the shredded carrot, sliced red onion, cranberries, and sunflower seeds.

5. Pour the prepared dressing over top; then stir until everything is coated in dressing.

6. Let the salad marinate for 10-15 minutes before serving.

7. Give the salad a brief stir just before serving to redistribute the dressing.

www.budgetbytes.com

LOADED BAKED POTATO SALAD By Joanna

This Loaded Baked Potato Salad is made with a creamy ranch dressing, crunchy bacon pieces, cheddar cheese, perfectly cooked potatoes, and topped with chives! It's the perfect side to your next BBQ.

Ingredients

2 1/2 pounds potatoes, peeled and cut into bite sized pieces
1 cup extra sharp cheddar cheese, shredded
8 slices thick cut bacon, cooked and crumbled
1 packet Ranch dip mix
1 tablespoon yellow mustard
1/4 cup sour cream
3/4 cup mayonnaise
chives, chopped

Instructions

1. Boil your potatoes until they are almost fork tender. (cooking times will vary depending on how big or small you have cut your potatoes)

2. Drain and rinse with cold water. Set aside.

3. In a large bowl mix together the sour cream, mustard, mayonnaise and Ranch packet together.

4. Toss in the potatoes, stirring to coat.

5. Cover and place in the fridge until ready to serve.

6. When you're ready to serve, stir in the bacon and cheese, top with chives, and enjoy!

http://www.everydaymadefresh.com/loaded-baked-potato-salad/

Bok Choy-Apple Slaw

Bok choy serves as a peppery alternative to cabbage in this crunchy and creamy slaw. Try it with barbecued chicken.

SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients

1/3 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat
1/3 cup(s) mayonnaise, reduced-fat
2 tablespoon vinegar, white wine
2 teaspoon sugar, granulated or honey
1/2 teaspoon celery salt
1/4 teaspoon salt
6 cup(s) bok choy very thinly sliced, (about 1-pound head, trimmed)
1 large apple(s), Granny Smith julienned or shredded
1 large carrot(s) julienned or shredded
1/2 cup(s) onion(s), red slivered

Instructions

1. Whisk sour cream, mayonnaise, vinegar, sugar (or honey), celery salt and salt in a large bowl until smooth.

2. Add bok choy, apple, carrot and onion; toss to coat.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 56, Fat 2g, Cholesterol 3mg, Sodium 272mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 2g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 8g
TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/bok-choyapple-slaw/

Grilled Watermelon with Mint and Lime By Susan Pridmore

TOTAL TIME: 14 mins

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Side dish
Serves: 8 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 medium seedless watermelon, sliced into 1-inch thick wedges
1 tablespoon olive oil, plus more for oiling the grill
2 tablespoons lime juice
1 teaspoon kosher salt
¼ cup thinly sliced fresh mint leaves

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a small bowl, whisk together the olive oil, lime juice, and salt.

2. Heat up the grill on high, with the cover closed, until the grate is searing hot - about 10 minutes.

3. Oil the grate by pouring a little olive oil on a triple layer of paper towels. Quickly rub the paper towels on the grates where you plan to sear the watermelon.

4. Generously brush the watermelon with the lime mixture on one side only.

5. Arrange the melon wedges, basted side facing down on the grate.

6. Baste the top of the wedges with the lime mixture. Grill 2 minutes per side.

7. Arrange on a serving plate.

8. Drizzle with the remaining lime mixture, and sprinkle with the mint.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2016/07/grilled-watermelon-lime-mint/

Cucumber Strawberry Salad

We have been enjoying fresh strawberries every which way these past few weeks. Here is a refreshing spring salad made with crisp cucumbers from our neighbourhood greenhouse, local strawberries, candied walnuts, and feta cheese. Though the amounts given are for a larger salad, this recipe is easily adapted for two.

Serves 6

Ingredients

2 Long English cucumbers, thinly sliced (or 6 mini cucumbers)
4 cups fresh strawberries, stemmed and sliced
1/2 cup feta cheese, crumbled 
1/2 cup walnut pieces, candied (recipe below)
poppy seed dressing (your favorite or the recipe posted below)

Directions

1. Combine cucumbers, strawberries, feta cheese and walnuts in a salad bowl.

2. Drizzle with poppy seed dressing and toss to coat.

[color]blue]Dressing[/color]:

1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup white wine vinegar (or white vinegar)
1 T poppy seeds
1 tablespoon grated onion
1/2 teaspoon dry mustard
1/3 cup olive oil

Directions

1. Combine white wine vinegar and sugar; blend with hand-held blender until the sugar is dissolved.

2. Add the poppy seeds, grated onion and dry mustard.

3. Slowly pour the olive oil into the dressing, while blending.

4. Store in the fridge in covered container for several weeks. Shake before using.

Candied Walnuts:

1 cup walnut halves/pieces
¼ cup white granulated sugar
1 Tbsp butter

Directions

1. Place walnuts, sugar and butter in a non-stick pan.

2. Heat over medium heat for 5 minutes, stirring continually until all sugar is melted and the nuts are coated.

3. Transfer immediately onto a sheet of parchment paper and separate the nuts.

4. Allow to cool. Store in covered container.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

I think I could live on salads - and now that fresh from the garden produce is available they are doubly good. Give me a "kitchen sink" type salad with a little chopped chicken and I am a happy man. --- Sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is good to hear that Greg has asked for help. Praying for him and of course for you and Gage. Sounds as if you have a good perspective knowing that there is much to work on separately first and them possibly together. I'm proud of you Melody. Just keep on moving forward and do what is best for you and Gage no matter what. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Totally agree. Great to hear from you Mel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

poor toes - treat them gently for a few days. sending tons of healing energy to fix up those toes real quick. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny. for some reason the cats have left my yarn alone. they bat at the needles every so often but usually they just ignore it. snow white like to lay in my lap while i knit - she just sleeps. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am behind- and tired- just about to go to bed- but meant to post this from mjs, this morning:-


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful scenery daralene - what is the temperature up there like. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:



> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how much damage to the car? hmmm - we could have used the rain - missed us completely. we are losing our trees also - most of the big ones are gone. gary has gone to his dad's and dug up some young trees and replanted them here - they seem to be growing well - abet small - they will be tall someday. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We had quite the storm come through last night and it's still raining this morning. There's a tree limb on DH's car --- the only tree left on our lot and I think it may have to go too - The trees became diseased and just aren't stable anymore. I've been looking around at what I want to put in - very expensive to replace them all at once.
> 
> I'm going with DH to the surgeons today to see if/when he'll have his knee replaced. He's limped along long enough. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

quinn is too cute - what a good way to say good bye to grandma. lol --- sam



agnescr said:


> errr not really, sun came out for a couple of hours, washing out then the heavens opened, toe is throbbing, took some painkillers, no housing inspector today either,only good thing was an unexpected visit from Quinn, he was as high as a kite,as they were driving away he was shouting out the window "catch you later Agnes" :sm09: :sm09:
> thanks for asking x


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

lovely to hear from you, and also get news of Gage. Look after yourselves!


martina said:


> Totally agree. Great to hear from you Mel.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely fan - the white makes the blue so much bluer. lucky baby. --- sam



Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is about what i make mine - my last one turned out to be 36X40. i need to get moving on the next one. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I really like it. What's the size of your blankets? I've started one for the niece's girl twin and I chained 200 for a nice even number. It's going to end up being about 40" long by 30" wide...do you think that will be too big? I guess I've set a precedent and will need to make the boy twin's blanket the same size.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


Beautiful Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear form you melody. good for greg for taking the initiative to seek help. sending you both tons of positive energy for all work that you will need to do in your counselling. hopefully gage comes through this unscathed as possible. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Wow another tea party has started and I have been absent through the last few. Life seems to get in the way. I am up to the challenge though.
> I have been seeing my counselor bi weekly and she will be on holidays soon. Gage has his first counseling appointment on Thursday of next week. I have of course been knitting whenever I'm sitting (wherever we may be at the time) I'm knitting.☺☺☺
> 
> So Greg has gone to the doctor and asked for help. He has been to get blood tests and has a medication to pick up. He called last night and we talked. He said that he has missed us so much. He said the more I see you guys the more I miss you . BUT at the same time he misses us when we are not around. He is seeing Gage faithfully every Monday night as arranged. Now that school is out he drops in if possible to see Gage.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you like watermelon - check out these crocheted "watermelon" projects - oh yea sonja - you are going to love this. --- sam

http://crochet.about.com/od/Crochet-Pattern-Roundups/tp/10-Watermelon-Crochet-Patterns.htm?utm_content=7011595&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

more crochet - 25 granny square patterns, etc.

http://www.favecrafts.com/Crochet/Granny-Square-Crochet-Patterns-for-Beginners


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Nice rich colours, love the silky sheen on it. Good to chat earlier.


Thanks Fan- always good to talk with you!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, thank you so much for appreciation of my blankets. Am giving my fingers a rest for awhile before starting what comes next. I have ideas for perhaps making a patchwork quilt for baby number 3. I love the sun bonnet Sue patterns and have a really cute one in mind. 
Those summer salads are fabulous Sam, especially water melon and the broccoli and all the others yum!
It's winter here so will tuck them away for warmer days. 
We have 3 family visitors coming tomorrow, staying until maybe Tuesday, so have been out for provisions to feed them. A cousin, her daughter, and 10 year old grandson coming. They rated our house as 10 star hotel last time they came, I love to spoil them, as they are great company. Getting house all ready today, then cooking for them tomorrow. I'm doing corned beef, potatoes, cauliflower, with a honey mustard sauce, warm bread rolls, and rhubarb and apple crumble for dessert with vanilla icecream. Saturday's dinner will be roast leg of lamb and all the works. So cousin Aunty Fan is a busy girl. They are going out each day to do the sights of Auckland, it's school holidays, and wouldn't you know it, the weather is turning wet and windy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely yarn julie - the blue would make a great hat. --- sam


Thanks Sam.
I like it better knitted up, it does have a lovely feel to it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT looks like a lot to me Julie . You are lucky to be getting your own office craft room a bit of colour or shelves on the wall and it will be perfect .
> Gwens Gansey is looking lovely too , when you made your cousins I thought oooooh I like that colour , then I saw yours and liked that colour now I see Gwens and think I like that colour . If I ever decided to make one it would take me forever just to choose a colour :sm01:


Thanks Sonja, It is really great to be doing it at last. 
It can be hard to choose colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lucky you Julie more nice yarn , beatiful rich Autumn colours . Look forward to seeing what you make with them


Thanks again, Sonja, I am particularly pleased with the green.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> I think it looks great Julie.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Looking better all the time.


That is kind of you- I've just had to unpick back a silly mistake I made, fortunately spotted it before I had gone very far. Twisted a cable the wrong way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Lovely looking yarns.


Thanks- they are top quality yarns at throw- out prices because the lady is going out of business.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:



> It's coming together nicely Julie


Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Getting there Julie,will all sort its self out in long run even the sitting room x


Thanks Agnes, I got the most important books out of their boxes this morning and onto the second desk- finding old friends.

How is that toe you stubbed?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Beautiful yarn and so elegant Guernsey Julie. I think both are beautiful. Hope all have a wonderful day. Off to the shower and then to work. I'll check in later.


Thank you, Joyce!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Julie... The craft room is looking great. Many of us can understand the shifting of boxes that goes on during the settling of a room. The sweater is looking great.


Thank you Mary! I need to get a bit more enthusiasm in the sitting room!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh goodness that is very scary. I hope the US Marshalls are keeping a close eye on your building as I would think he is likely to return. Was it for a meal? Prayers for all of you.


Yes, the man thought to be the felon was here for lunch a couple of days. However, I cannot ask every person who comes through the doors if they have ever been arrested or escaped from prison, can I? However, if I were to have reason to think a person was the actual criminal the marshall are looking for, I would of course, slip off to a private spot and call the police immediately.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Looking good Julie....I see my gurnsey!


Thanks Gwen- indeed you do see it all of a heap!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is in my opinion the prettiest one yet! Your design selection is fabulous.


glad you like it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, it will be the envy of all for sure!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beautiful yarns!


As I mentioned they are top end yarns at real bargain prices!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Looking good, Julie. Well organised, hope you get time to enjoy it.


thanks Lin! I am making time to be here- in the craft room- besides I moved the good heater here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That is so classy, Julie. A real work of art! I'm so jealous of you Gwennie (but in a good way of course)


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> very funny. for some reason the cats have left my yarn alone. they bat at the needles every so often but usually they just ignore it. snow white like to lay in my lap while i knit - she just sleeps. --- sam


I thought the expression on the cats face was priceless!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


Is his brother coming to hang out with him while you are KAP? He would be in good care.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Mary! I need to get a bit more enthusiasm in the sitting room!


As it becomes more organized there will be more enthusiasm. You are getting there which is wonderful. Does Ringo come in that room with you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> As it becomes more organized there will be more enthusiasm. You are getting there which is wonderful. Does Ringo come in that room with you?


I hope so- it is a dull day today, and maybe that is affecting my mood!
Ringo follows me around most places including the loo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


Oh my, sounds like my booboo of turning Carly's fronts into sleeves, I still need to frog those back come to think of it, and finish them as fronts and get the sleeves done. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up again and it is time to take little Alice out for her nightly visit to the doggie-doo area. She is growing so fast; gained 7.2 lbs the first 3 weeks and last Friday was up to 14.2 lbs. Her fur feels like velvet and she is so attentive. Love the way she plays with Sydney too; not intimidated at all by him. TTYL


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


The blanket looks beautiful. I like that it is not pastel baby colors so the lad will want to use it for many years.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am still working on project #4 since starting my vacation. I am doing my own thing for a baby sweater. Matthew made changes to the pattern as well as me so it will be unique. I am hoping I pull it off. It started out as a brown bear sweater with the rolling collar and sleeves. I decided to put ribbing in place of the rolling effects. Matthew decided to change all the colors and make it a polar bear sweater. I decided to add polar bears to the back as well. The front is on stitch holders while I continue the back. That is almost done and then I need to make sleeves. 

My oldest son has been driving all day to join us on vacation. He is almost here so I am off to get him a meal. I know he is hungry and will want to rest when he arrives. It is a 10 hour car trip and he is doing it alone.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My son has arrived.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Is his brother coming to hang out with him while you are KAP? He would be in good care.


Yes, Dan has had the same surgery so will be a great help while I'm at KAP. The daughter who lives locally says she'll help out in any way she can. He'll be in good hands.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> My son has arrived.


time to breathe again and have a great time!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> time to breathe again and have a great time!


That is so true. He is eating dinner and playing skip Bo with us. I am knitting when it is not my turn to play.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


Oh my, sounds like my booboo of turning Carly's fronts into sleeves, I still need to frog those back come to think of it, and finish them as fronts and get the sleeves done. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> think the mould is into the plasterboard(sheetrock?) they have used for ceiling,used peroxide to clean it all before repainting but the mould just keeps coming back,so that didn't help, I had used something recommended by friend(can't remember the name) previously but that did not cure it either.


Do you have a local lumber yard? We had black mould on the outside of the house, sprayed it with bleach to get rid of the black spots, then when dry sprayed with concrobiummould control, it's supposed to encapsulate any spores & keep them from growing. You should be able to get something similar

http://concrobium.com/en-can/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, Gwens gansey is looking great, can't wait to see it done. Your craft room is really coming together well. Very pretty yarn, can't wait to see what you create

Sonja, I didn't realize your 2 older boys were that old, I knew they were spread out but not that much.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning. We had quite the storm come through last night and it's still raining this morning. There's a tree limb on DH's car --- the only tree left on our lot and I think it may have to go too - The trees became diseased and just aren't stable anymore. I've been looking around at what I want to put in - very expensive to replace them all at once.
> 
> I'm going with DH to the surgeons today to see if/when he'll have his knee replaced. He's limped along long enough. TTYL.


Hope your DH can get his knee fixed soon.

Is the car badly damaged?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Agnes, I'm there with you--managed to run into something and mess up one of my toes, too. Healing thoughts coming to you.


Me too, always stubbing them. DH always says he can't understand how someone with small feel always manages to stub them so often???? Agnes, hope your toe is better soon. Good thing it's summer so at least sandals are an option.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Will have to be sandals Gwen, we are not encouraged to wear flipflops,besides which with all this rain they might go floating away lol


Why are you not encouraged to wear flip flops? Here that just about standard summer footwear, I have about 6 pair, some for the garden & a couple for good wear


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've needed to frog a part of a cardigan. Elizabeth has 2 arms and no need for 3 fronts on a cardigan so I decided frogging the third front and knitting a second sleeve just might result in a better looking cardigan.


 :sm02:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Why are you not encouraged to wear flip flops? Here that just about standard summer footwear, I have about 6 pair, some for the garden & a couple for good wear


I don't like to wear flip flops. The thing between my toes bugs me. I do have slip on sandals, though.

I did some sewing on some scrap quilts today. The stack of squares went down a little. :sm01:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now why didn't I think of that??! Thanks, Tami for another useful hint.


You are welcome!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Yes, the man thought to be the felon was here for lunch a couple of days. However, I cannot ask every person who comes through the doors if they have ever been arrested or escaped from prison, can I? However, if I were to have reason to think a person was the actual criminal the marshall are looking for, I would of course, slip off to a private spot and call the police immediately.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Scary to have him around, I hope they catch him soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> People are setting off fireworks all around us. I worry about the dogs in the neighborhood.
> 
> I now know that my niece is having one boy and one girl. The "gender reveal" party was Thursday night. Time to get busy on some baby things. I also bought a round cushion to cover and put on a little ice cream chair to go with the table for the kids' corner. I think I'll make blankets for the babies one in cocoa with aqua and one with cocoa and pink -- need some suggestions on what yarn fiber to use (for Houston, TX). I'm wondering if a cotton/linen/bamboo would work and still be washable and functional?


I think the cotton/linen/bamboo blend would work great. And I like the color choices!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am still working on project #4 since starting my vacation. I am doing my own thing for a baby sweater. Matthew made changes to the pattern as well as me so it will be unique. I am hoping I pull it off. It started out as a brown bear sweater with the rolling collar and sleeves. I decided to put ribbing in place of the rolling effects. Matthew decided to change all the colors and make it a polar bear sweater. I decided to add polar bears to the back as well. The front is on stitch holders while I continue the back. That is almost done and then I need to make sleeves.
> 
> My oldest son has been driving all day to join us on vacation. He is almost here so I am off to get him a meal. I know he is hungry and will want to rest when he arrives. It is a 10 hour car trip and he is doing it alone.


Please post a picture of the sweater when done, it sounds really cute.

Glad your son arrived safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday for tomorrow Fan. And happy Canada Day and also Happy Independence day to those who celebrate.
> 
> It is also my mum's birthday 4th July..... she will be 92.


Happy belated birthdays to Fan and Sugar's mom!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like to wear flip flops. The thing between my toes bugs me. I do have slip on sandals, though.
> 
> I did some sewing on some scrap quilts today. The stack of squares went down a little. :sm01:


Be sure to post a picture when you have them together, please


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yet more bad news about Erin. They have now discovered she has a bleed in her head, but they don't know exactly where or the full extent of the damage until they bring her round from the sedation. They are monitoring it with daily head scans and yesterday's showed no improvement, but it wasn't any worse.


Erin and family continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you so much, means a lot.
> Love you all so much, Hugs back.


Also keeping her in mine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan,your blanket looks great.

Daralene, lovely photos. The hot springs sound lovely. I had hoped to get to Ainsainsworth hot springs but others didn't want to go so we drove on by????, 

We got home about 2 hrs ago, not really the trip. We had planned but OK, I guess, we got caught in 2 small showers today & made a mad dash to my sisters in Lloydminster to avoid a real downpour, we had an hour visit with her & continuedhome.
I should go have a look at the garden but think I will leave that for morning. I'm pooped. DH is asleep on the couch too. 
I can't believe how much things have grown in the few days I've been away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, we are just taking it one day at a time, and being as positive as possible, for both my aunt and her son and his wife, I'm compartmentalising so that it doesn't take over and let me get depressed, it's not easy but it's in Gods hands and on a positive note, she has had a very good long life at 84, and survived 3 husbands(the first was an ex though), 2 children, 2 siblings, and her parents, so if it is her time, I just pray that she doesn't end up in a lot of pain beforehand, and suffer any, but I think that she's got a bit left in her, she's still got spirit and is complaining that she doesn't have enough to do, I think she's more upset about the loss of sight from the macular degeneration than the cancer diagnosis, and of course she gets mad at her son for not letting her do things like bend over and weed in the garden, just what she needs to be doing(shaking my head), they told her she could sit, not stand and bend, she said oh phewy, I don't like getting up and down and bending over never hurt me before. lol Needless to say, she's still stubborn. We take Carly over to see her, she loves to visit with Carly, can't believe how big she's gotten since last she saw her, and Carly is wonderful with her.
> 
> I hope that your vacation is progressing well, I'm so looking forward to ours coming up, David suggested that we buy bear spray this year, so I'll take care of that on Friday, he usually doesn't think we need it, and most times I don't think so either, but this year feels a bit different, I'd rather have it and since David feels the need to wander off down through the toolie weeds and to only God knows where, I'd feel much better having it. Only problem with David taking it and going is that he'd be so focused on the river or stream that the bear would have him before he knew it was there, thank goodness he has me. lol I make enough noise that it'd really have to be hungry to come to close.


LoL on the bear spray. Please be careful with it. You DON'T want to set it off accidentally. When we were at Merlefest this spring, the couple camped next to us in their full size van, had a can left from their trip to Alaska last year, and he rested his hand on it accidentally! Oh, boy! One of the firemen gave them some garbage bags to put everything it got on in, and they did some good airing out. They did manage to sleep in the van the rest of the week, but it was not pleasant to start with!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay. 

Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me. 

I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, Gwens gansey is looking great, can't wait to see it done. Your craft room is really coming together well. Very pretty yarn, can't wait to see what you create
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize your 2 older boys were that old, I knew they were spread out but not that much.


Thanks Bonnie!, three times over.(ooops I misread the avatar!)

I am working the short-fingered gloves that I have promised my friend Ann, with the brown anny blatt yarn- the Guernsey is having to wait, because we are already in winter.

Shortly I will go through and watch my evening dose of TV. Ringo is curled up literally between my feet- he spent much of the day on my bed- he is a creature of habit, but will learn the new routine!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


What a wonderful birthday gift! Looks like nice carpet.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Helps to remember that the price he paid was so much higher than anything we will ever need to pay. I know I whinge and complain and really I don't much to complain about. My complaint tonight is that this solar hot service we got that is meant to save us electricity is useless on cold wet days- worse than useless as the water ends up so cold by the end of the day that it is too cool for me to wash the dishes in it- that is well under hand temperature. With the huge use in the morning of 2 showers and maybe one or two handwashes during the day. And then I boiled the jug and went back to boil more and the power point has stopped working. Maybe a heater and the jug is too much. So I'm whinging about being cold as well- it is only 7, feels lie 4.8 (an hour ago it felt like 3.8). Very cold for us especially as was only 8pm. Rained almost all day.
> David is not feeling well so he has been in bed all day- for some reason best known to himself in the same room as me despite suggestions he might be better off in the other room where all his stuff is (which also has a bed in it). So being very loving I have decided if he insists on being here He puts up with lights etc. And I'm hours off going to bed as I have a lot to do before I go to bed as I need to leave here about 7.30 tomorrow morning.
> Just as well I go away tomorrow- I could never cope with all you do Joy. I get too stressed and when I get stressed I get angry. And then I'm no fun to live with. And David has more to deal with than me so when I'm not quite so stressed I feel guilty for being a pain to live with when He has everything I have plus more to deal with and I just make it worse.


Oh golly! Isnt there a back up system for the hot water? I hope it all sorts out for you soon. What a pain.

Have a great week away in Sydney. Its been raining pretty much non stop here since Tuesday.... I have green grass at least! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan,your blanket looks great.
> 
> Daralene, lovely photos. The hot springs sound lovely. I had hoped to get to Ainsainsworth hot springs but others didn't want to go so we drove on by????,
> 
> ...


Hope you are resting, Bonnie! Sorry the trip was not what you had planned- was it the weather!? Be good to see photos of your hard work.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


I hope you can get this sorted out quickly. I think that Dr. needs one of Sam's "Come to Jesus" talks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


I was wondering how you were, because we'd not heard from you- hopefully all is well now, and that Mum continues to be Okay.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy it would be terrible if your 92 year old mother became addicted to Valium. Much better to be agitated. And this is the doctor you had been happy with up until now wasn't it? They can just give the Valium saying she needs it as the order is still there. But it is much better if it is regular- levels stay up so it is more effective. And if as needed it is left to the staffs discretion which can be awkward if someone who doesn't know your Mum is on.
> 
> I notice that people took my first comments as serious- they weren't. They were meant to reflect how stupid the thinking of the doctor appears to be (though as Cathy has been happy with until now it is possible he has something else he is using instead or a reason for stopping them. But should have talked to Cathy before hand especially as they had an agreement that he would do so). The later comments reflect how I feel- suggesting a way in which she can still get it every day. The advantage of an as needed order is that it can be given when she needs it whereas a regular order can only be given at the time it is ordered. So if it is ordered for 4pm and she is agitated at 10am it is too early to give it. (of course an as needed order can also be written- and a maximum daily dose can be written in so she doesn't get too much in one day. Such as the as needed can be given once a day only in addition to the regular dose.


Yep exactly! I knew you werent being serious... must have the same sense of humour as me. LOL Yes what you say is pretty much what the nurses are doing now. If that doctor hasnt made contact by tomorrow I am getting them to change to someone else..... I still want the orignal order of morphine put back on the chart..... even though she has no pain and doesnt need it, I want it available in case she ever does. I do not want her to have to be taken in an ambulance again just for heavy pain medication. So tomorrow heads may roll!! 
:sm16:

I cant call this doctor myself as he only does house calls these days and doesnt practice in a surgery and I not allowed his phone number. Good grief. But nurse has sent him a few msgs and emails... no response so far. :sm15:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Cathy - so sorry to hear of the doctor's changes; hope they're able to get back to the meds routine that works.
> 
> Fan - I love the carpet and it does match the tile beautifully. We recently had the living room and family room carpets done over and it's so nice!
> 
> I'm still in pain from the extreme calf cramp a couple of nights ago. I'm rubbing it with analgesic cream and applying heat. I'm trying to "walk it out" as much as possible, but the stairs are especially painful. We cancelled going to a concert and see the fireworks because the walking from parking to the park would be too much. I watched fireworks on TV.


I hope your leg feels better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


 :sm24:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for starting another week Sam, how did it get to be Friday again so quickly.
> Thanks for the summaries, ladies.
> Mary, have a nice vacation, safe travels.
> Good news about Bella
> ...


Thanks for the pm Bonnie - sorry you didn't get out this way. Oh well, perhaps another time.
It doesn't sound as if the weather in Alberta has been very nice this year. Not bad here. some really nice days then a day or so dull, with a spot of rain. We are driving down to Victoria as our son is camping there and we will have lunch with them and then possibly drop around the mall before heading home. They are in a lovely treed campground close to the highway north in Victoria.

I had another 'time' with vertigo today so have been doing my exercisess as I don't want an attack when we are down south. Miserable but usually I can control it with the exercises they give us. Frustrating though as the exercise is hard on my shoulder. Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.

Aside from that we are doing quite well. It will be over 6 months before I can get an MRI for the brain scan to see if it is MS causing other problems. I am not worrying about it. If it is MS I am just glad I didn't find out 35 years ago when my weird symptoms started. It was never even part of my thoughts. Although the first MRI I had in l979 said it was MS asymptomatic. I didn't have the copies until I asked for all of them when we moved. New doctor caught it. 
unbelievable. So many question over the years and they all fit.

Enough about me. I was sorry we missed Bonnie and her biker buddies . I bet her dh was 
disappointed. This is a lovely place for motorcycles, except on the main highway north which they would have to take for part of the trip . However they sound as if they have done lots of highway biking . Sam, your recipes are good once again.

I am going to read for awhile. and will drop by tomorrow. I just finished a knitted afghan as a wedding present. I am quite happy with it.The main color is practically a Kahki color which I have had for ages. I didn't know what to do with it but it works in the afghan. I was worried it wouldn't. I have also been knitting bags (most of them stashbusters) for gifts for Christmas.

Keeping busy. Take care. I will drop in when we get back tomorrow. Shirley


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Of course it doesn't- my first comments were sarcastic- I had hoped my later comments would have made that clear. I might go back and edit it to clarify it if it isn't too late.
> Just as 'refusing too much' analgesia for someone terminally ill is stupid if it is needed so is refusing something that settles a lady of 92. If she was younger and healthy then looking for other options would be better. It is of course possible that the doctor is giving something else. But how you treat someone at the end of life is different to how you treat people who still have years ahead of them.
> 
> Gone in and added a bit more to my first post.


 :sm24: LOL ... I have to chuckle coz I guess it is hard when things are "written" to get the meaning if someone is meaning something tongue in cheek. One of disadvantages of not "looking at" people. :sm11:

And no the doctor hasnt writted up anything else.... he was away on holidays for 3 weeks and pretty much just hasnt "liked" the changes that were made when he wasnt there.... well too bad for him coz things happened while he was away and she had to go to hospital because of them. He should trust what the hospital ordered and left alone what has been working. Stupid man!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> June Knapp's grandson qualified for the junior olympics this summer. He will compete at the end of July or beginning of August. I think we will need to cheer him on this summer since June is not able to do so. I believe he is a sprinter.
> 
> Vacation is being kind to me. I finished my 3rd project. I have 4 more with me so I won't get bored. I took a 3 hour nap yesterday or it might have been done yesterday.


Congratulations to June's grandson!

You needed that nap! Good for you, having the nap, and getting so much finished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> After throttling Ben, we could sit and knit while talking to our heart's content. Then I could cook something delightful (your choices, of course) and then we could talk some more while dining. Right? The thoughts are building into a delightful picture of the two of you joining us here around the table.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I can come and sit on him! And maybe bring the rabbits to sic on him. Spray Ben with some apple or orange juice, and I know the rabbits will want a taste! I could always threaten to use my "stick" on him. The kids get out of hand here and I grab either my walking stick or one of my canes. If they get it at all with it, it's just enough of a touch to get their attention, not to hurt.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> And I would have said mud although it is drying out now


RE dirt/soil etc. I say dirt. But i do have mud here too now. LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


That is beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Congratulations to your DS!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Glad you are having a bit of a relaxing day Joy . Thought I read wrong when I saw Bens name . Must be a bit uncomfortable for everyone at the moment . Do hope he can sort his life and problems out and become a decent young man worthy of your beautiful daughters love . If not I will come and hold him down while you knock some sense into him


Ditto... I hope things work out for them. If not I agree with Sonja....


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


Looks wonderful!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Congratulations to June's grandson! I know she would be very proud.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear about all that . The inspectors should have turned up on time and it should be fixed , can you imagine what would happen if you refused to pay your rent till it was fixed
> Hope you get some sunshine soon . Nice sunny weather always makes you feel better


Ditto.

After midnight here, so if I don't make sense, or say much, don't mind me! Doesn't mean I don't care. Praying mould & leak is fixed quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It has been a scorcher here. It is almost 6:30 p.m. and is 96F and with the heat index feels like 101F. Man nor beast feels like being outside at the moment. I grilled some brats so as not to heat up the house. (brats as in sausage, not brats as in the neighbor kids)
> 
> Spoke with DD in Spain today. She took herself to the zoo and aquarium in Madrid. Sent a few pictures. Said it was a nice day and the coolest expected for this week.
> 
> DH and I got out in the yard very early this morning and worked a little more. I cut the grass in the front as he did the back yesterday. He walked around with a tool called a saws-all an cut down some random shrubs & trees that were sprouting along the fence and in some of the flower beds. We have a long way to go but it is looking better. He also made a trip up to Walmart and picked up another small plastic swimming pool for the dogs a the one they had had sprung a leak.


LOL I did wonder just for a second there if you meant the neighbours brats!! Funny


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Looks great!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

do you think maybe that was stress related - sending tons of healing energy to surround you in warm gentle healing. do take it easy for a few days. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> That is just what I do each afternoon when we come home from Elm and talk, sing, play Tic Tac Toe and laugh together. I could often use a nap but that's not happening often. I've got my speed and stamina back from running after kids from daycare room, dragging some of the WEP workers back into focus on their chores, etc., etc., etc. to quote the king of Siam in the "King and I'' movie/play.
> 
> Today turned out to be a bit interesting. First, one of the WEP workers showed up expecting to do her hours as usual. Susan had directed the casework supervisor to reassign her elsewhere. The young woman simply refuses to do one iota more of what she's been directed to do so she plays ignorant and incompetent. I am new to this line of work and told her what I'd been told re the situation. Then she announced that her ride home could only come at 11 AM and not later as scheduled. I sent her happily off to get her out of our hair with the news that she would only be credited with the time she was there. Having informed Susan, who was taking the morning off, of the morning's events, she directed me to send the woman off the property to her caseworker and seek reassignment elsewhere. All rather mundane, I know.
> 
> ...


Prayers said for the safety of the little ones, and for all. Hope he is caught quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely afghan shirley - good size also. wonderful work as always. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the pm Bonnie - sorry you didn't get out this way. Oh well, perhaps another time.
> It doesn't sound as if the weather in Alberta has been very nice this year. Not bad here. some really nice days then a day or so dull, with a spot of rain. We are driving down to Victoria as our son is camping there and we will have lunch with them and then possibly drop around the mall before heading home. They are in a lovely treed campground close to the highway north in Victoria.
> 
> I had another 'time' with vertigo today so have been doing my exercisess as I don't want an attack when we are down south. Miserable but usually I can control it with the exercises they give us. Frustrating though as the exercise is hard on my shoulder. Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I see some of you are having trouble with leg cramps, I do too at times and just found some natural remedies for it.
> A dime sized shake of salt licked up at onset, or one that really interests me is, tonic water which has quinine in it.
> Keep it in fridge and drink it when needed. Also rinsing a towel in hot water and putting it on the leg gives relief.
> I do hope you all get some relief it's a very painful condition to have.


A friend of mine swears by the tonic water for cramps. Also apparentely a bar of soap in the bed towards the foot end is supposed to work too. Strange though.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


That is gorgeous Margaret! :sm11:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


Ouch! Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Margaret your comment ( which by the way I knew were sarcastic) reminds me of one day when I was working in the Alzheimer's unit and we were having a birthday cake at tea time. The activity worker started taking all the icing off the cake. I asked her why she was doing that and she said all that sugar isn't good for them.grrrrr


Good grief! :sm25:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


Breath taking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


Prayers it goes well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow another tea party has started and I have been absent through the last few. Life seems to get in the way. I am up to the challenge though.
> I have been seeing my counselor bi weekly and she will be on holidays soon. Gage has his first counseling appointment on Thursday of next week. I have of course been knitting whenever I'm sitting (wherever we may be at the time) I'm knitting.☺☺☺
> 
> So Greg has gone to the doctor and asked for help. He has been to get blood tests and has a medication to pick up. He called last night and we talked. He said that he has missed us so much. He said the more I see you guys the more I miss you . BUT at the same time he misses us when we are not around. He is seeing Gage faithfully every Monday night as arranged. Now that school is out he drops in if possible to see Gage.
> ...


I am so glad that Gage will be in counseling soon. PTSD is not a good thing. Hope they can find a way for him to cope with it. Grade 6!!! So hard to believe! Congratulations, Gage! I am also glad that Greg is getting help. Nice to see you posting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 6 July '16 Wednesday
> 
> 80° and muggy - I have my a/c running - actually it has been running since yesterday afternoon. My breathing was really ragged yesterday so it was time for the a/c. I wanted to mow today - I haven't done any mowing yet this year. It was one thing I could do to help out - especially during baseball season. Maybe Alexis will mow this evening.
> 
> ...


So much for an early night, Sam.........For both of us! I see you are still online. It is 12:30 and we are both still here! :sm12:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My son has arrived.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan,your blanket looks great.
> 
> Daralene, lovely photos. The hot springs sound lovely. I had hoped to get to Ainsainsworth hot springs but others didn't want to go so we drove on by????,
> 
> ...


Glad you have made it home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


Sending you gentle healing hugs. So glad you are better. Also good to hear that the nurses are keeping your mom comfortable. Hope the dr. contacts you soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the pm Bonnie - sorry you didn't get out this way. Oh well, perhaps another time.
> It doesn't sound as if the weather in Alberta has been very nice this year. Not bad here. some really nice days then a day or so dull, with a spot of rain. We are driving down to Victoria as our son is camping there and we will have lunch with them and then possibly drop around the mall before heading home. They are in a lovely treed campground close to the highway north in Victoria.
> 
> I had another 'time' with vertigo today so have been doing my exercisess as I don't want an attack when we are down south. Miserable but usually I can control it with the exercises they give us. Frustrating though as the exercise is hard on my shoulder. Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.
> ...


Love the afghan! Hope the vertigo is better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I am caught up page 54. 12:50 and I need to go to bed. 

Today I am paying for a great yesterday. We took DD and all 4 grandkids to Greenfield Village, part of the Henry Ford museum in Dearborn, Michigan. It was hot, but a nice breeze most of the day. I was on my feet almost continually from about 10:30am to 5pm. And 2 hours in the car each way. The kids were really good! We had a great day! Prayers and hugs. See you tomorrow.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hope your DH can get his knee fixed soon.
> 
> Is the car badly damaged?


Luckily, the car isn't damaged at all. Just the leaves were on it. His surgery date is 8/9.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Love the hair!!!'


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


So very sorry to hear this. Glad that you are feeling better. Glad that nurses have taken initiative to continue the Valium. Continue to feel better and hope things work out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Rookie!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now it is 1:30 and i am still here. i am going to bed soon. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> So much for an early night, Sam.........For both of us! I see you are still online. It is 12:30 and we are both still here! :sm12:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


What a beautiful spot. Your doing well to be able to get some walking done- but such a worthwhile place to do so.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


That's next month isn't it? Not long to wait. So are doing the new way?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Will have to be sandals Gwen, we are not encouraged to wear flipflops,besides which with all this rain they might go floating away lol


And anyway toes are used to help hold a thing/flipflop on so I would think they would be worse than anything else. Closed toe if soft or a bit big could work by providing some support for the toe.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


Looks good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wow another tea party has started and I have been absent through the last few. Life seems to get in the way. I am up to the challenge though.
> I have been seeing my counselor bi weekly and she will be on holidays soon. Gage has his first counseling appointment on Thursday of next week. I have of course been knitting whenever I'm sitting (wherever we may be at the time) I'm knitting.☺☺☺
> 
> So Greg has gone to the doctor and asked for help. He has been to get blood tests and has a medication to pick up. He called last night and we talked. He said that he has missed us so much. He said the more I see you guys the more I miss you . BUT at the same time he misses us when we are not around. He is seeing Gage faithfully every Monday night as arranged. Now that school is out he drops in if possible to see Gage.
> ...


It's a great start that Greg is making efforts and maybe down the track things can work again for you as a family. But needs time before you consider it.
Congrats to Gage on passing the year. Hope he enjoys the day camp. And early help for him is good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


Well done to youngest son. But no more worrying please.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Knitting Tea Party 6 July '16 Wednesday
> 
> 80° and muggy - I have my a/c running - actually it has been running since yesterday afternoon. My breathing was really ragged yesterday so it was time for the a/c. I wanted to mow today - I haven't done any mowing yet this year. It was one thing I could do to help out - especially during baseball season. Maybe Alexis will mow this evening.
> 
> ...


I know what you mean about being up at night. Makes no sense when often alone but something about is so lovely. And I seem to get more done for some reason as well. One of the things I am missing about not having a separate bedroom is that I feel guilty about staying up- and if I'm not sleeping I can't get up. Maybe soon after I get back to my place we will be able to use the bedroom (but I won't get too hopeful!). After Sydney we have 10 days at Vicks place as they will be away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


It is just gorgeous! Well done. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, sounds like my booboo of turning Carly's fronts into sleeves, I still need to frog those back come to think of it, and finish them as fronts and get the sleeves done. lol


It's amazing how alike they look isn't it?
Like Julie I needed to fix a cable I twisted the wrong way. But noticed it very early and was able to it without tinking much. Fortunately. I might post a photo of the blanket in progress later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> As they say the best things come in little parcels, Agnes!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> poison too Julie lol
> :sm09: :sm09:


 :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I don't like to wear flip flops. The thing between my toes bugs me. I do have slip on sandals, though.
> 
> I did some sewing on some scrap quilts today. The stack of squares went down a little. :sm01:


Whereas I hate both the thing between my toe and no back so just use slip ons for a short time. My feet ache keeping them on!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy . Had my oldest son visiting all day today as he's wife has gone for an overnight stay at a friends who has 3 little ones (3 and 1 year old twins ) . I haven't saw him for a week as he's been away and must say he looks well best I've seen him in a long while . The other 2 sons have gone back to his house and will stay there till his wife comes home tomorrow . I'm surmising it will be takeaway for them tonight .


Great to hear that he is doing a lot better Sonja. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> housing inspectors not turning up when they promised to.....have black mould on bathroom ceiling which is unsightly and unhealthy, its above the extractor fan been an ongoing problem for a few years,friend in building trade thinks there is a leak and/or cracked roof tile.I make sure tiles in shower are dried after use,dry bath area after use, keep windows open or run fan makes no difference,damaged area is full length of bathroom and 3 ft wide. I even run a dehumidifier,was all cleaned etc before I decorated bathroom last october.
> Soreness is my frozen shoulder playing up and also my liquidised finger is sore...just the damp weather I think, I NEED SOME SUNSHINE.... OK rant over, will go make myself a coffee :sm16:


Oh dear. :sm06: I can understand you wanting and needing sunshine. I hope you get lots.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am amazed and in awe every time you post something. This is gorgeous. You must have some hidden gene that you inheritated making you a knitting and crochet master. Your color choices are really perfect too.


Re Sonja.... I fully agree with you Gwen. :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


Ouch!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


Nasty- what a relief it cleared for you as you didn't want to have surgery again.
The way the Valium is being given is probably better than a set order as they can give it earlier if she needs it now (as long as the staff keep giving it regularly as they are doing)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> would you? --- sam
> 
> http://golosangeles.about.com/od/thingstodoinlosangeles/ss/Skyspace-LA.htm?utm_content=7083628&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=familytravel&utm_term=bouncex


They showed this on our news a few days ago. And the answer for me is..... Nope, No Way, No Chance, Not Happening.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


Great!! Doesn't have to wait too terribly long.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Nasty- what a relief it cleared for you as you didn't want to have surgery again.
> The way the Valium is being given is probably better than a set order as they can give it earlier if she needs it now (as long as the staff keep giving it regularly as they are doing)


Yep it was quite nasty for a while there... big pain. And no I really was scared about having surgery again. Mind you surgeon said I will probably get another obstruction again at some point, due to so much scar tissue. Hope not.

At the moment they are giving mums valium first thing in morning and again in the evening.... seems to be working well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly! Isnt there a back up system for the hot water? I hope it all sorts out for you soon. What a pain.
> 
> Have a great week away in Sydney. Its been raining pretty much non stop here since Tuesday.... I have green grass at least! LOL


Yes- it heats up overnight! So nice hot water for showers in the morning. Bad luck about the evenings. No late showers for me on overcast days. We need to check if this is right as it seems stupid to me.
It's meant to be raining here in Sydney but haven't seen more than a drizzle yet- not complaining as I don't care if it doesn't rain from a personal perspective.

A friend of mine who was in Sydney but now in Adelaide keeps talking about a yarn op shop over here. So I've got the details from her and plan to visit. Being an op shop (charity shop) of course no way of knowing what it will have, she has got some great deals from them and other times nothing. But it sounds a fun idea anyway (looks like they have material etc as well).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished my art project with the cage from my radiation treatment. I have had so much fun doing this. Nothing fancy but fun for sure. It is hanging on the deck now.


Oh My Goodness! That is amazing Gwen!! Great job, its wonderful. You are very clever!! :sm24: :sm24:

What a fantastic idea....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Julie! I thought so too but then what can you expect since the cage was moulded over me! I'm thinking of checking at the doctor's office and ask if they ever have folks not want theirs and if so could I get them. I'd love to do a whole group of folks to "hang out" with me on the deck!


YES YES. Do it! :sm11:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is good to hear that Greg has asked for help. Praying for him and of course for you and Gage. Sounds as if you have a good perspective knowing that there is much to work on separately first and them possibly together. I'm proud of you Melody. Just keep on moving forward and do what is best for you and Gage no matter what. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Ditto from me Melody. Good to hear from you and tell Gage congrats on going into grade 6.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Joy will be praying for the children in the areas safety as well as your safety and that of others at the center. Sounds like you did all that you possibly could and handled everything very professionally. You are a blessing to those there for sure.


From me too..... a very scary situation.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it was quite nasty for a while there... big pain. And no I really was scared about having surgery again. Mind you surgeon said I will probably get another obstruction again at some point, due to so much scar tissue. Hope not.
> 
> At the moment they are giving mums valium first thing in morning and again in the evening.... seems to be working well.


Always a risk after surgery- and the more problems with it the more likely that there will be a lot of scar tissue to cause later problems. And unfortunately the surgeon is right- if the scar tissue is there it will likely cause problems again. But it might not either.
But Mums problems last year came from nowhere as she had had no gut surgery, not even her appendix out.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> My son has arrived.


Now you can quit worrying and relax and enjoy your family????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Progress to date with my craft space- it may not look much, but there has been a lot of shuffling things around, to work out where best they fit.


Its looking good Julie! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wanted to show Gwen the progress on her Guernsey- I am a row or two short of completing the front yoke- then the shoulders and neck, before getting to the sleeves.


Lovely, looking forward to seeing a photo of Gwen wearing it. Gwen can you just pop over to Julie in NZ to pick it up when its finished then pop in here before you head home.... LOL ... I wish.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Erin and family continue to be in my prayers.


Mine too


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Some sunshine this morning, not very warm yet but the clear skies makes all the difference,was away swimming with Quinn yesterday, he spent his time chasing all the wee lassies,never bothers with the boys, when we came out and headed for changing rooms I stubbed my poor toes and this is the result this morning.just where my shoe top rests
> Off to tidy around and hang the washing out catch ya all later xx


Ouch! I hope it isnt as sore now. :sm03:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you like watermelon - check out these crocheted "watermelon" projects - oh yea sonja - you are going to love this. --- sam
> 
> http://crochet.about.com/od/Crochet-Pattern-Roundups/tp/10-Watermelon-Crochet-Patterns.htm?utm_content=7011595&utm_medium=email&utm_source=cn_nl&utm_campaign=needlesl&utm_term=bouncex


Cute patterns Sam but they would really make me feel hungry ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> My son has arrived.


That's good to hear Mary as I know you were worried about him driving all that way on his own . Now you can breath again ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, Gwens gansey is looking great, can't wait to see it done. Your craft room is really coming together well. Very pretty yarn, can't wait to see what you create
> 
> Sonja, I didn't realize your 2 older boys were that old, I knew they were spread out but not that much.


Yes I only planed to have two children , youngest was a surprise shock . Best surprise I have ever had


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


Oh no Cathy sorry to hear this I do hope you are feeling a lot better now . All the stress and worry of your mum will not have helped the situation. Glad to hear that the nurses are taking good care of your mum and she's more settled 
Hope you do plenty of resting and take good care of yourself


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie!


Thank you very much. We had a nice dinner out with DD, DGS and DH last evening. With DD's birthday being yesterday, mine today and DH's tomorrow, we get them all celebrated at once. It was a very nice dinner and it's such a pleasure to be with them. DH was telling DGS about his knee replacement and DGS asked him if he was getting a "prosthetic".


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Jeanette hope you have a wonderful day ????????????


Thank you very much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's next month isn't it? Not long to wait. So are doing the new way?


There really isn't a very long wait here. DH will have to get any dental work done first to be sure there are no issues there (already been there in last couple of weeks so dentist is just signing off on the paper) and to his primary care doctor for new blood tests and sign over to surgeon. Then it was just a matter of getting the operating room scheduled. We'll go see a movie next week and get any other pre-admittance paperwork done for the hospital. He'll be in for 2-3 days depending on how well his pain is being managed, etc. Dr. does do the side incision, but with DH's height (and weight), Dr. says he'll be putting in the largest version of the implant so may opt for the top incision for proper placement - the inside cuts will still be the same as done in the minimally where none of the muscles are cut. Recovery is expected to be 6 weeks. With it being his left knee, he will be able to drive once off the pain meds so is thinking he'll be going to work in 3 weeks - he can arrange the schedule so that his security work is spent in a chair checking students in and out of the building or doing paperwork or study hall monitor duty. He does love his post retirement job. He'll be paid for the time off as he has built up the sick pay amount over the last 10 years.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Great!! Doesn't have to wait too terribly long.


He's ready so it's a good thing he doesn't have to wait. He'll need to get some doctor/dentist appointments in plus some education at the hospital, but otherwise it's just a matter of scheduling the operating room and surgeon at the same time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it was quite nasty for a while there... big pain. And no I really was scared about having surgery again. Mind you surgeon said I will probably get another obstruction again at some point, due to so much scar tissue. Hope not.
> 
> At the moment they are giving mums valium first thing in morning and again in the evening.... seems to be working well.


I don't like the sound of you having to have another surgery, but if it means relieving you of having to go through another obstruction episode, couldn't they just do it. I know you have a lot on your plate with your Mom and all, but better to get yourself all healthy. The obstructions can be quite dangerous too so it's not just the pain to consider. Hope you're doing better after your ordeal; I can't even imagine the pain you must have been in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. We had a nice dinner out with DD, DGS and DH last evening. With DD's birthday being yesterday, mine today and DH's tomorrow, we get them all celebrated at once. It was a very nice dinner and it's such a pleasure to be with them. DH was telling DGS about his knee replacement and DGS asked him if he was getting a "prosthetic".


Happy Birthday to you and DD and DH.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH helped me import photos to his computer so we'll see if I can post a few before we take off again. I got to go for a long walk today down by the lower falls and I really enjoyed it but you sure can tell you are on part of a mountain. First part of the walk was easy, second part used some new muscles.
> 
> Agnes, that foot looks sore. Ouch, hope that toe isn't broken.


Gorgeous photos.... thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't like the sound of you having to have another surgery, but if it means relieving you of having to go through another obstruction episode, couldn't they just do it. I know you have a lot on your plate with your Mom and all, but better to get yourself all healthy. The obstructions can be quite dangerous too so it's not just the pain to consider. Hope you're doing better after your ordeal; I can't even imagine the pain you must have been in.


Yep. They only do the surgery to remove scar tissue if the pain continues coz thats when it can be dangerous.... my pain was stopped and didnt start up again as my bowel was forced to rest couple of days. Its a catch 22 really coz if they need to do surgery to repair it then they actually cause more tissue coz they have opened up again..... dont worry any sign at all of pain anytime I will go in straight away. They said 80% of cases can resolve themselves with care and not need surgery IF its early enough and not too big an obstruction.... so fingers crossed.

I have a friend who had bowel surgery 13 years ago.... 3 years ago she had big scar tissue obstruction and had to have surgery... this has happened to her 2 more times... awful for her coz now she is at higher risk as she has been opened up 4 times so bigger chance of happening again and again. Hence catch 22. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, surgery date is set for 8//9. He's ready!!


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> 2nd baby blanket all finished.


Very nice Fan. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It is good to hear that Greg has asked for help. Praying for him and of course for you and Gage. Sounds as if you have a good perspective knowing that there is much to work on separately first and them possibly together. I'm proud of you Melody. Just keep on moving forward and do what is best for you and Gage no matter what. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


Well said Gwen. Hugs Melody.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


Oh Cathy, that's not good! Glad you are now feeling better and things are working again. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is a lovely afghan shirley - good size also. wonderful work as always. --- sam


Ditto...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you gentle healing hugs. So glad you are better. Also good to hear that the nurses are keeping your mom comfortable. Hope the dr. contacts you soon.


Thankyou


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> So very sorry to hear this. Glad that you are feeling better. Glad that nurses have taken initiative to continue the Valium. Continue to feel better and hope things work out.


Thanks.

And I see Julie has posted its your birthday.... Happy Birthday Rookie. :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- it heats up overnight! So nice hot water for showers in the morning. Bad luck about the evenings. No late showers for me on overcast days. We need to check if this is right as it seems stupid to me.
> It's meant to be raining here in Sydney but haven't seen more than a drizzle yet- not complaining as I don't care if it doesn't rain from a personal perspective.
> 
> A friend of mine who was in Sydney but now in Adelaide keeps talking about a yarn op shop over here. So I've got the details from her and plan to visit. Being an op shop (charity shop) of course no way of knowing what it will have, she has got some great deals from them and other times nothing. But it sounds a fun idea anyway (looks like they have material etc as well).


Well that hot water set up sounds a bit silly to me too.

Have fun shopping, I hope you get some bargains and enjoy the rest of your time away.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Cathy sorry to hear this I do hope you are feeling a lot better now . All the stress and worry of your mum will not have helped the situation. Glad to hear that the nurses are taking good care of your mum and she's more settled
> Hope you do plenty of resting and take good care of yourself


I am resting thanks. It really is just a matter of luck or lack of it when it comes to scar tissue.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


It is lovely. :sm24: :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Cathy, that's not good! Glad you are now feeling better and things are working again. {{{hugs}}}


Thanks Kate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday to you and DD and DH.


Thanks, Margaret.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep. They only do the surgery to remove scar tissue if the pain continues coz thats when it can be dangerous.... my pain was stopped and didnt start up again as my bowel was forced to rest couple of days. Its a catch 22 really coz if they need to do surgery to repair it then they actually cause more tissue coz they have opened up again..... dont worry any sign at all of pain anytime I will go in straight away. They said 80% of cases can resolve themselves with care and not need surgery IF its early enough and not too big an obstruction.... so fingers crossed.
> 
> I have a friend who had bowel surgery 13 years ago.... 3 years ago she had big scar tissue obstruction and had to have surgery... this has happened to her 2 more times... awful for her coz now she is at higher risk as she has been opened up 4 times so bigger chance of happening again and again. Hence catch 22. :sm03:


That is a catch 22. Hope you don't get any more scar tissue episodes.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I see Julie has posted its your birthday.... Happy Birthday Rookie. :sm11: :sm11:


Thanks, it looks like it's going to be a good day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Jeanette. Dinner sounds like a wonderful experience with the other special birthdays as well. Tell DH happy birthday as well. I bet those high school kids are keeping him young as well as the grand children. I hope your special day is filled with many blessings and lots of love. 

Today will be filled with family time. I think there is plans to visit a phone store to see what phones ds#1 suggests for his grandma. If she gets a phone then we will visit another store for accessories for the phone. We are going to pick up pizza from a local pizza restaurant which we enjoy. I am sure we will get the skip Bo cards out again today. I will squeeze in knitting time as well. I have 4 rows left on the back of the sweater and then on to the sleeves. Matthew gave me a thumbs up so far. He likes what I did for the back of the sweater. I am going simple with the sleeves.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cathy... Sorry to hear you have been in the hospital. I do hope the pain will not return. I have had health problems due to scar tissue. I have problems with my throat sometimes due to the scar tissue in there. 

Agnes... I hope your toe is doing better. 

Kate... I hope Erin is doing better. I hope there will not be any long term effects from these health problems she is having. 

I am looking forward to meeting machriste tomorrow. I will need to get in touch with her and let her know our plans for arrival. We will enjoy breakfast with my in-laws and then begin our drive north. I think it is supposed to be an 8 hour trip tomorrow. Sunday will be another 10 hour drive home and Monday I have plans for 6 hours of riding in a car. A couple of knitting friends are interested in going to Mary Maxim craft store in Port Huron Michigan so that is scheduled for Monday. It is about 3 hours away from where we live. I have wanted to visit this store for many years now. The lady who offered to drive use to live on that side of the state but has never been to this store. She will know her way around that area which will be a blessing.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


Blanket is gorgeous Margaret . Love the colour .


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Jeanette
????????????????????????????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby blanket for baby Warden
Born on June 27


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Aha I did it????????????????????
Thank you for your help Sam and Gwen☺☺☺☺


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


It is beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry your trip wasn't quite what desired but so glad you missed the torrential rain and made it home safely.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan,your blanket looks great.
> 
> Daralene, lovely photos. The hot springs sound lovely. I had hoped to get to Ainsainsworth hot springs but others didn't want to go so we drove on by????,
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds horrible Cathy. Will there be any follow up checks to be sure no surgery is needed? Being silly now but...here it goes....at least no one can say you are full of s***! Seriously, I am so glad your friend got you to the hospital quickly an tht you are out of paiin now.



sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This doctor sounds like a real a**.


sugarsugar said:


> Yep exactly! I knew you werent being serious... must have the same sense of humour as me. LOL Yes what you say is pretty much what the nurses are doing now. If that doctor hasnt made contact by tomorrow I am getting them to change to someone else..... I still want the orignal order of morphine put back on the chart..... even though she has no pain and doesnt need it, I want it available in case she ever does. I do not want her to have to be taken in an ambulance again just for heavy pain medication. So tomorrow heads may roll!!
> :sm16:
> 
> I cant call this doctor myself as he only does house calls these days and doesnt practice in a surgery and I not allowed his phone number. Good grief. But nurse has sent him a few msgs and emails... no response so far. :sm15:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.
> Shirley


My father has developed dizzy spells--they did an MRI on his head and said his inner ear was fine, so the docs still don't really know what's causing it. They gave him a motion sickness drug (meclazine? I think?) for it and he says it helps.

The afghan is a treasure and I'm sure the couple will be very happy to have it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think you will find this interesting - even those across the pond and down under. why the US is not a real democracy but a republic. --- sam
> 
> http://www.flixxy.com/political-systems.htm


I always thought the US was a Democracy like Canada. Our system works so well up here in my opinion. I learned this just a little while ago and was told in no uncertain terms that the person posting would leave if anyone tried to change it. I really was surprised. I have been on the political threads this past year - not so much now as I have gotten weary of the whole business but I did learn a lot about your Political System and history. I should have known that all along as I have always been interested in the US history. We are never too old to learn new things. I am going to read your link now. Thanks Sam. It is confusing to an outsider. Our election just took 5 months in total from the day it was called until the new Prime Minister was sworn in.

Won't say more but I hope that things get much better down there. I love the States, have spent much of my time down there and certainly wish it well.

************
I just read it - We are one of the least tyrannical countries in the world and we are a true Democracy. I am surprised at what was said about both systems. We have much the same laws as the US - I found it interesting but have to admit I don't agree in many ways with the remarks about what a Democracy is. I don't think you can put labels on some things. Not to worry, I know that there are no more patriotic people than the Americans and would never suggest it is the wrong system. I very much am glad however, that we are in a Democracy.
Sam- I found it very interesting.

***************
We are heading down to Victoria where our family is camping, for lunch with them. I am looking forward to it. It is a bit dull so I hope the sun shines through . I will catch up later on. Shirley.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Melody, so glad to see your post and that Greg has asked for help. Also glad you are wise enough to know you,separately, and as a couple, have a lot of work to do before you can live together. I'm happy you are knitting again. You are always in our hearts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sugar, sorry you had to be in hospital. Glad you are better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wish maybe if I knit a sock ????
> I'm trying to get the projects I've started finished first but I keep starting another . Although the crochet dress I just started has gone really quick and nearly finished now .Im quite pleased with my first try at a dress and in the round
> The blanket I'm making is a liar as its called a mile a minute blanket more like a mile a week blanket


Sonja, lovely little dress. Your blanket will be so pretty when finished.

Here it is the 7th already and TP is up to 59 pages. I'm so far behind. Went to the eye specialist on Monday and the tech took photos of my eyes. Will see the doctor on Monday to get the results and see if there is some course of action to be taken.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope your eye is an easy fix.
> 
> Happy Canada Day weekend.
> 
> Now, I'm not a sports fan, but please don't jinx our Cleveland winning streak! :sm09:


I didn't see the game that went to 19 innings. Did you watch it? Must have been so exciting. My SIL watched it to the very end.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no I hope the specialist can help Liz . How is your eye ? As your vision become any clearer ?


Not really. I still see the black spot.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> When I had blood leak into my left eye, they tried a couple of treatments , didnt help so I was sent to Ninewells hospital Dundee,they drained the blood out under anaesthetic,overnight stay with eye covered home next day,vision greatly improved,maybe they can do something like that with you


Sure hope so. Optometrist didn't say it was blood, just liquid. I'll find out Monday.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, afghan is beautiful. Vertigo is awful. Hope you can find help in eliminating it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> mindy - good to hear from you - i have an idea your temps have been high that 89° does sound cooler. it's only about 74° here today with humidity at around 63%. not too bad but it is terribly overcast - no sun today. enjoy your weather. --- sam


It's been very hot here for several days. We're under a heat alert. Had a bit of rain last night but not enough. We also have a fire ban. We really need the rain.

Hope everyone had a very nice holiday weekend. We enjoyed our bbq.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


It's gorgeous Mel well worth waiting for a picture


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> those indians need to be beat once in a while - they've been on a real roll lately - won all three games with detroit. . sending you tons of healing energy to start the healing in your eye - hope the specialist can get you in quick and get what is wrong taken care of. --- sam


Thanks Sam.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, lovely little dress. Your blanket will be so pretty when finished.
> 
> Here it is the 7th already and TP is up to 59 pages. I'm so far behind. Went to the eye specialist on Monday and the tech took photos of my eyes. Will see the doctor on Monday to get the results and see if there is some course of action to be taken.


Thank you Liz and I've got everything crossed that there will be an easy solution to your eyesight problem 
Has there been any improvement at all ? Just read on and saw your post about no improvement .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Shirley* you asked if anyone here had ever had vertigo attack. Quite a few years ago I had a terrible time with it. Would wake up vomiting if I rolled over in bed, would fall when I tried to get up from bed. Anyway, medicine didn't work so was sent to wht then was one of two locations in the USA that performed a surgery for vertigo. I went to Memphis TN and for three consecutive days had a surgical procedure done along with massive doses of steriods. It has been about 16 years ago and I rarely have problems with vertigo and if I do it is very, very minor.



Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the pm Bonnie - sorry you didn't get out this way. Oh well, perhaps another time.
> It doesn't sound as if the weather in Alberta has been very nice this year. Not bad here. some really nice days then a day or so dull, with a spot of rain. We are driving down to Victoria as our son is camping there and we will have lunch with them and then possibly drop around the mall before heading home. They are in a lovely treed campground close to the highway north in Victoria.
> 
> I had another 'time' with vertigo today so have been doing my exercisess as I don't want an attack when we are down south. Miserable but usually I can control it with the exercises they give us. Frustrating though as the exercise is hard on my shoulder. Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you everyone. Glad I could finally post picture.almost finished. Making it long enough to fit his crib and then his toddler bed. I want him to be able to use it for quite some time.

Shirley I have have several attacks of vertigo since my strokes. My dr gave me a pill for it. When it happens I take that and lay down. Thankfully it has never happened out in public.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh how I wish I could! Only if we win the lottery...LOL.


sugarsugar said:


> Lovely, looking forward to seeing a photo of Gwen wearing it. Gwen can you just pop over to Julie in NZ to pick it up when its finished then pop in here before you head home.... LOL ... I wish.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hope you have a great celebration, and that Monday's visit to the eye specialist goes well. I think you need a virtual {{{hug}}}


Thanks for the hug. Needed that.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is beautiful.


darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have been knitting away over here. Made a few dishcloths for my friend and face cloths for them as well. 

Made the football sleep sac and a blanket for feeiends and I need to make a hat to match the blanket. 
Also made some more baby hats here and there
So fat 16 of them. 
Going to see if I can post another picture or two


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In response to Sonja's question, the Workroom so far, you can see part of the pile of boxes still to be sorted, and the handles of the exercycle. And of course the workstation, printer and chair. I've not yet moved the laptop- hoping to do a major sort on Tuesday.


Looks like you're moving along. Should be very comfortable when you're finished.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so pretty!


gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keeping you in prayer Liz. 


budasha said:


> Sure hope so. Optometrist didn't say it was blood, just liquid. I'll find out Monday.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby blanket for little girl born June 10th. Need to make hat to match☺


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...this is so cute! I know something like this would really sell well here if done in the University of Georgia colors. Just adorable.


gagesmom said:


> I have been knitting away over here. Made a few dishcloths for my friend and face cloths for them as well.
> 
> Made the football sleep sac and a blanket for feeiends and I need to make a hat to match the blanket.
> Also made some more baby hats here and there
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just realized I've been here for a couple of hours and have some errands to run so I better get a move on it. Play nice and I'll TTYL!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hello everyone, I have missing for a couple of days coz I had to be taken to hospital on Monday night. :sm06: Not long after I posted about my mum I started getting sharp pains in stomach..... well of course it continued and got worse and I managed to get a friend (I have very good friends) to get me to our private hospital emergency department before they closed (midnight) to be checked out. It was a small bowel obstruction! Golly by the time I got there the pain was soooo bad I was shaking and vomiting. :sm03: Anyway the good news is I havent needed surgery...... (this time). I was discharged this morning (thurs) all good. By resting the bowel... no fluids/food. , drips in and very good pain relief and slowly over couple days introducing fluids then gentle food, things are now working again which means the scar tissue has "let go" of my bowel..... for now anyway. Yay.
> 
> Still waiting for stupid doctor to sort out mums meds by the way, however nurses are giving the valium at regular intervals again anyway and she is much much more settled again they promise me.
> 
> I am way behind on here, will spend this afternoon, resting and catching up.


Sorry you've been sick but glad you seem to be on the mend. Take care & hope they get things sorted out with your mom


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I hope the doc figures out the problem with your eye, Liz.
> Have a good time with your family!


Thanks. We did have a great Canada Day. I hope your July 4th Celebration was great as well.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for little girl born June 10th. Need to make hat to match☺


They are lovely Mel . 
If you want to post more than 1 picture at a time just go back to choose file after you have clicked on add attachment and before you click on send


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. Will try that later. 

Haven't been happy with the new format here on kp but now that I can post pics I hope to be around a lot more. Also I have got more of an idea of what our appointments are going to be like. 

Have missed you all so much. I know there are some new ppl here at the ktp table. Hello all????


----------



## vonnie56 (Nov 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


This blanket is so pretty. Would you mind sharing the pattern???

Thanks so much,
Vonnie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Made these for my friends little girl Kaylee. 
For her doll.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

vonnie56 said:


> This blanket is so pretty. Would you mind sharing the pattern???
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Vonnie


Ripple Baby Afghan

Cast on 153 sts. Using 6mm

Row 1-6: knit

Row 7,9,11 & 13: k5*k2tog 2x, (yfwd, k1)3x, yfwd, (slip 1,k1,psso)2x, k1repest from * yo last stitch K4

Row 8,10,12 &14: K4, purl to last 4sts, K4

Row 15&16: knit

Repeat rows 1 -18--18 more times
Rows 1-14--1 more time.

Cast off evenly. Weave in ends on wrong side.

Happy knitting.
This is my go to blanket for baby gifts☺


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a couple of movie theatres here which do that. They have really comfortable recliners and before you go in you can order food and drink and what time you want it bought in. It is ofcourse more expensive than the normal movies but it is fun and feels so decadent lying back in your seat watching a movie (on a full size scree) being served food and drink. Only done it a couple of times.


I've never heard of that. Sure sounds great though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> NEWS FLASH Avery's team (Gary is the coach) won their tournament - he was just here showing grandpa his first place medal. i am so pleased for him. unfortunately Ayden lost his.
> 
> next week Ayden's tournament begins on thursday in Hicksville - Avery's tournament begins Friday in Bryan - it's going to be another wild weekend. --- sam


Congratulations to Avery and condolences to Ayden. I'm only up to page 19---only 41 more to go. Have to get off for a little while. Have a few other things to do. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja. Will try that later.
> 
> Haven't been happy with the new format here on kp but now that I can post pics I hope to be around a lot more. Also I have got more of an idea of what our appointments are going to be like.
> 
> Have missed you all so much. I know there are some new ppl here at the ktp table. Hello all????


Missed you too Mel although have seen you on FB . Hope Gage is all better now


----------



## vonnie56 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!! I appreciate it. That does sound like a good go to baby blanket. 

Vonnie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Made these for my friends little girl Kaylee.
> For her doll.


More lovely knitting Mel .


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, a busy day ahead getting things ready for guests coming to stay.
I thank you all for complimenting me on my baby blanket, and really love the pictures some have posted of gorgeous knitted ones. So pretty and fine work.
A very happy birthday to you Rookie, a good week of celebrations for us, turning another year older.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Woot woot.???? 
Way to go Avery????????????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks.
> 
> And I see Julie has posted its your birthday.... Happy Birthday Rookie. :sm11: :sm11:


All the very best from me Rookie!n :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


That's very smart - see you are still knitting up a storm! Great to have you back posting here, you've been missed.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love pics.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I have missed you all more then you know. At first life as I knew it was so off kilter. I had to get a routine on the go for Gage and I. Some days I was doubting myself and others I knew I had made the right choice. All the love and support I received from my ktp family was amazing and helped me to get through it all. Group hug everybody (☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

More pics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Sonja so happy to hear this about your son. ????

Sassafras. Great snaps????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oops didn't realize I posted blue flowers twice


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> More pics


What wonderful pictures! Makes me pine for the clear mountain air and sense of wonder you get in these places.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns to Jeanette (& her DD & DH)!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Terrific photos, and welcome back Mel, so glad you're getting things in life sorted, hard as its been for you.
We are always here to lift your spirits when you're having a hard time. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> More pics


More beautiful pictures Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Sonja so happy to hear this about your son. ????
> 
> Sassafras. Great snaps????


Thank you Mel


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, Fran, Sonja, thank you. Happy to share pics of our Sierras with you.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Jeanette
> ????????????????????????????????????


Will add my birthday wishes too ..enjoy your day xx


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


Lovely blanket Mel, colours and knitting look very nice :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure hope so. Optometrist didn't say it was blood, just liquid. I'll find out Monday.


They do great things now regarding our eyes that would have been unthinkable even 10 years ago, hope all goes well for you


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have been knitting away over here. Made a few dishcloths for my friend and face cloths for them as well.
> 
> Made the football sleep sac and a blanket for feeiends and I need to make a hat to match the blanket.
> Also made some more baby hats here and there
> ...


thats cute :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja. Will try that later.
> 
> Haven't been happy with the new format here on kp but now that I can post pics I hope to be around a lot more. Also I have got more of an idea of what our appointments are going to be like.
> 
> Have missed you all so much. I know there are some new ppl here at the ktp table. Hello all????


Just takes getting used to Mel once you get the hang of it, you will soon be posting plenty pics :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Ripple Baby Afghan
> 
> Cast on 153 sts. Using 6mm
> 
> ...


Bit like feather and fan /old shale with extra knitted rows very effective :sm24: :sm24:

will copy that to my files.. thanks x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


You have been knitting up a storm Mel :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


That is wonderful Sonja,cant do better than the top guy :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> More pics


Nice pics especially like the first one :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> That is wonderful Sonja,cant do better than the top guy :sm24: :sm24:


at least we know he's in good hands


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Its looking good Julie! :sm24:


Thanks Cathy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.???? 
I truly love this pattern. Doesn't really matter what yarn or colors you use it just looks beautiful. 
Agreed fan and feather/oold shale pattern with a few extra knit rows.????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely, looking forward to seeing a photo of Gwen wearing it. Gwen can you just pop over to Julie in NZ to pick it up when its finished then pop in here before you head home.... LOL ... I wish.


Pity air travel is so costly- but a great idea, Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. We had a nice dinner out with DD, DGS and DH last evening. With DD's birthday being yesterday, mine today and DH's tomorrow, we get them all celebrated at once. It was a very nice dinner and it's such a pleasure to be with them. DH was telling DGS about his knee replacement and DGS asked him if he was getting a "prosthetic".


 :sm24: :sm09: from the mouths of babes!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Julie my dear I have missed you so much❤❤❤

How are you?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks like you're moving along. Should be very comfortable when you're finished.


Thanks Liz- comfortable already, really.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The knitting ninja strikes again! Love all of them, Melody, and hope that Greg and Gage both steadily improve--hugs to ALL of you, as I know how tough this is.

All of the pictures are great.

We have another fire down in the wildlife preserve, but it's being quickly contained, I hear (and it was started by lightning). We haven't had any rain for a couple of days now; it's a blessing and a curse at times!

Sonja, I'm very happy to hear your son is in the trial with such a good doctor. 

Dagnabbit, there was something else but I can't remember it now. CRAFT again!

Hugs & blessings to all & healing thoughts for all in need.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


Smokin' needles!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


That is awesome news even though there will be obstacles to overcome to do the study. It is comforting to know that the top doctor in the field is willing to try and help your son. What a huge blessing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Julie my dear I have missed you so much❤❤❤
> 
> How are you?


Thank you Melody- we've all missed you- I'm doing okay- but still no word about the operation though.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> oops didn't realize I posted blue flowers twice


The blue flowers are beautiful so don't feel bad that you posted them twice. I love your beautiful scenery.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it will be so nice when you are finally settled into your new house - i can't imagine the wear and tear on you and dh almost living like nomads. is there a date you are looking at to maybe move in and get settled?

you are right - it is lovely at night - just something about it that keeps me up. but then i sleep in really late and i don't like that. need to balance the two somehow. --- sam



darowil said:


> I know what you mean about being up at night. Makes no sense when often alone but something about is so lovely. And I seem to get more done for some reason as well. One of the things I am missing about not having a separate bedroom is that I feel guilty about staying up- and if I'm not sleeping I can't get up. Maybe soon after I get back to my place we will be able to use the bedroom (but I won't get too hopeful!). After Sydney we have 10 days at Vicks place as they will be away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

on cathy - take a chance. lol --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> They showed this on our news a few days ago. And the answer for me is..... Nope, No Way, No Chance, Not Happening.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

watermelon is one of those foods you can eat all you want and not worry about any extra pounds. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Cute patterns Sam but they would really make me feel hungry ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I only planed to have two children , youngest was a surprise shock . Best surprise I have ever had


????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely margaret - beautiful knitting. wish my cables looked as nice as yours. --- sam



 darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday jeanette - and a happy birthday to dd and dh also. make the celebration last all three days. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. We had a nice dinner out with DD, DGS and DH last evening. With DD's birthday being yesterday, mine today and DH's tomorrow, we get them all celebrated at once. It was a very nice dinner and it's such a pleasure to be with them. DH was telling DGS about his knee replacement and DGS asked him if he was getting a "prosthetic".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like all is in order and all will be ready by the time the replacement is done. it is good he has a something to work toward - his job that is - hopefully will make the exercises easier to do. your dh must be a big man to merit the largest implant available. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> There really isn't a very long wait here. DH will have to get any dental work done first to be sure there are no issues there (already been there in last couple of weeks so dentist is just signing off on the paper) and to his primary care doctor for new blood tests and sign over to surgeon. Then it was just a matter of getting the operating room scheduled. We'll go see a movie next week and get any other pre-admittance paperwork done for the hospital. He'll be in for 2-3 days depending on how well his pain is being managed, etc. Dr. does do the side incision, but with DH's height (and weight), Dr. says he'll be putting in the largest version of the implant so may opt for the top incision for proper placement - the inside cuts will still be the same as done in the minimally where none of the muscles are cut. Recovery is expected to be 6 weeks. With it being his left knee, he will be able to drive once off the pain meds so is thinking he'll be going to work in 3 weeks - he can arrange the schedule so that his security work is spent in a chair checking students in and out of the building or doing paperwork or study hall monitor duty. He does love his post retirement job. He'll be paid for the time off as he has built up the sick pay amount over the last 10 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad to hear you are having a good time and are getting in some knitting time. hope you get well rested. enjoy your visit with macchriste. --- sam



pacer said:


> Cathy... Sorry to hear you have been in the hospital. I do hope the pain will not return. I have had health problems due to scar tissue. I have problems with my throat sometimes due to the scar tissue in there.
> 
> Agnes... I hope your toe is doing better.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a great looking blanket melody - love the colors you used. is the pattern available online? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds horrible Cathy. Will there be any follow up checks to be sure no surgery is needed? Being silly now but...here it goes....at least no one can say you are full of s***! Seriously, I am so glad your friend got you to the hospital quickly an tht you are out of paiin now.


????????good one Gwen. Glad you are better, Cathy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this is very cute melody --- sam



gagesmom said:


> I have been knitting away over here. Made a few dishcloths for my friend and face cloths for them as well.
> 
> Made the football sleep sac and a blanket for feeiends and I need to make a hat to match the blanket.
> Also made some more baby hats here and there
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My father has developed dizzy spells--they did an MRI on his head and said his inner ear was fine, so the docs still don't really know what's causing it. They gave him a motion sickness drug (meclazine? I think?) for it and he says it helps.
> 
> The afghan is a treasure and I'm sure the couple will be very happy to have it!


A friend of ours had terrible vertigo, he was told you have a "bubble" in your ear like in a level that helps your balance, a doctor told him it sometimes splits in 2 & causes this. He was sent to a chiropractor, I think & he tipped him this way & that & he has now been fine for several years. I know this sounds nuts????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely blanket melody - i love the stitch pattern. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for little girl born June 10th. Need to make hat to match☺


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what page was this blanket picture on? --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Ripple Baby Afghan
> 
> Cast on 153 sts. Using 6mm
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At last I have my next appointment with the Orthopaedic team, next Friday the 15th, they are hoping to do the op. before the end of the month. Great Birthday present!
I know it's not quite the 8th with most of you, but *Betty (Bulldog)* has her birthday then.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow melody - you have been busy. great knitting. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


That sounds great, hope this is the miracle for him that everyone's been praying for


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> watermelon is one of those foods you can eat all you want and not worry about any extra pounds. --- sam


I love watermelon. Bought one today as well as fresh peaches, blueberries & cherries, . I wish good fresh fruit was available all year, cherries are my favorite


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today
> 
> So glad to hear about your son being selected for trials. Will say prayers for best results.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

DOH! I remembered what I forgot. *Happy birthday, Jeanette! *


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jeanette, happy birthday to you, DD & DH, nothing like getting them all done at once.

Melody, I hope the counselling helps both Greg & Gage & life will sort itself out for you. You've certainly been busy knitting, great blankets, I particularly like the colors in the baby girls one.

Sorleena, hope the new fire is out soon. Such a worry in dry areas.
Julie, great news about the hip surgery, it will be great for you to get out of pain
I learned a valuable lesson last week, don't go to the dentist right before going on vacation & ask when you book an appointment if you are seeing your usual dentist. When I got there last week both the dental assistant & dentist were different ones that were just off the boat from India, I could hardly understand either of them & both were very rough. Since then my jaw has been aching off & on. He told me I need a filling. yesterday it started aching worse so this morning I phoned a different dentist & went to Lloyd. $564 later ( hopefully my insurance will pay a good part but since my plan is Saskatchewan & dentist is in Alberta I have to submit the bill & wait & see)I have 2 new fillings, one molar was cracked & another had a big cavity, 5 hrs later my mouth & nose are still frozen????That just feels so weird. I'm so impressed with this dentist, even the needles didn't hurt.

I went to the garden when I got home but a heavy shower chased me inside. I got fresh potatoes & carrots for supper, so good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, happy birthday to you, DD & DH, nothing like getting them all done at once.
> 
> Melody, I hope the counselling helps both Greg & Gage & life will sort itself out for you. You've certainly been busy knitting, great blankets, I particularly like the colors in the baby girls one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, I am assuming greater pain at first, but they say 'no pain, no gain' don't they.
That is not good about your teeth, hope the insurance does come through.
Fresh potatoes and carrots sounds yummy.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> glad to hear you are having a good time and are getting in some knitting time. hope you get well rested. enjoy your visit with macchriste. --- sam


When I have this much knitting time, then you know I am getting some rest as well. It has been wonderful to knit, play cards, visit with family and just not work from a schedule. The next 4 days will include a bit of driving time so the knitting will slow down. Machriste and I have made contact and have decided to meet at a nice yarn shop and then do dinner. I am looking forward to it. Matthew will enjoy visiting a new yarn shop as well. Who knows what yarn will be calling out to him. We will be thinking of a few things to make for Lorraine as she will be losing her hair soon and tiring out. We will probably look at doing some chemo hats and maybe a prayer shawl. If I tell Matthew who I am thinking of knitting for, then he starts touching yarns and brings to me what I should knit with. He doesn't look at prices. He goes for feel of the yarn as well as care of the yarn. I wonder where he learned these skills from???? Spending time with one of the KTP is always a special moment. Machriste will get to see some of Matthew's newest cards before everyone at KAP this year. We are actually staying about 45-50 minutes northwest of where Machriste lives so it is nice to have a meeting place closer to the hotel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A funny from mjs:

A true story from the page of the Manchester Evening Times

Last week a passenger in a taxi heading for Salford station leaned, over to ask
the driver a question and gently tapped him on the shoulder to get his attention.

The driver screamed, lost control of the cab, nearly hit a bus, drove up over the curb and
stopped just inches from a large plate glass window.

For a few moments everything was silent in the cab.

Then the shaking driver said "Are you OK? I'm so sorry, but you scared the daylights out of me."

The badly shaken passenger apologized to the driver and said,

"I didn't realize that a mere tap on the shoulder would startle someone so badly."

The driver replied, "No, no, I'm the one who is sorry, it's entirely my fault.

Today is my very first day driving a cab.

I've been driving a hearse for 25 years


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> When I have this much knitting time, then you know I am getting some rest as well. It has been wonderful to knit, play cards, visit with family and just not work from a schedule. The next 4 days will include a bit of driving time so the knitting will slow down. Machriste and I have made contact and have decided to meet at a nice yarn shop and then do dinner. I am looking forward to it. Matthew will enjoy visiting a new yarn shop as well. Who knows what yarn will be calling out to him. We will be thinking of a few things to make for Lorraine as she will be losing her hair soon and tiring out. We will probably look at doing some chemo hats and maybe a prayer shawl. If I tell Matthew who I am thinking of knitting for, then he starts touching yarns and brings to me what I should knit with. He doesn't look at prices. He goes for feel of the yarn as well as care of the yarn. I wonder where he learned these skills from???? Spending time with one of the KTP is always a special moment. Machriste will get to see some of Matthew's newest cards before everyone at KAP this year. We are actually staying about 45-50 minutes northwest of where Machriste lives so it is nice to have a meeting place closer to the hotel.


 :sm24: Have a wonderful visit!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to get the confirmation of the London doctor from your son's consultant doctor and understudy. Praying that this trial study will be a huge success and will keep all in prayer. Seeing this as the needed miracle.



Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful time you have been having on your hikes. Since you love granite rocks you must come to Georgia and go see Stone Mountain. 
http://www.aboutnorthgeorgia.com/ang/Stone_Mountain_Natural_History


sassafras123 said:


> More pics


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto from me too Jeanette!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to Jeanette (& her DD & DH)!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Jeanette
> ????????????????????????????????????


Thank you, Melody. Hope things continue to get better for you a little bit each day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm09: from the mouths of babes!


I don't think there's much "baby" left in him. He was telling me about a girl at camp who changed from one group to his group because she likes him; and so it starts at such a young age!

He's been watching the TV show American Ninja Warrior and there's a competitor on there with a prosthetic leg so that's probably where he got the idea. He absorbs everything, seems to understand everything in the correct context and never forgets anything. He's all about being "entertaining" now so is becoming quite the conversationalist and quite the teaser.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> sounds like all is in order and all will be ready by the time the replacement is done. it is good he has a something to work toward - his job that is - hopefully will make the exercises easier to do. your dh must be a big man to merit the largest implant available. --- sam


He's 6'4" and 195 lbs. so is an impressive size. The surgeon is about my size so probably thinks he's working on a giant. They were teasing (I think) because they're still to do all the pre-op visits and one of those will be all the measurements. It will be interesting to see if it is the largest replacement parts.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, thank you.
Gwen, would love to visit Stone Mountain! Brush Creek, which we cooled our feet in at end of ride, has granite boulders and places upstream you can use boulders for water slides.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you got good dentist.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you for the birthday greetings; they have made this a wonderful day.

Melody - love the blankets. You definitely live up to the Knitting Ninja title.

Julie - so good that you may soon have a firm surgery date.

Sonja - I'm praying that the trials are exactly what your son needs. It sounds like a very good thing for him to be included in.

Love to all.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Have a wonderful visit!


Thanks. I am looking forward to it. Machriste will get quite the showcase of Matthew's art with all of his cards that he has brought with us. I can't believe my vacation is almost over since I have so much planned for the next 4 days. Soon I will be back to work and counting down towards KAP.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:20pm and I am packing it up to call it a night. The heat really saps the energy right out of me.
Hoping to finish the blanket tomorrow and post the finished project. All I will need to do is the dreaded weaving in all the ends????

Sleep well talk to you all tomorrow ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Luckily, the car isn't damaged at all. Just the leaves were on it. His surgery date is 8/9.


I am glad the car wasn't damaged. Sorry you will have to have the tree removed. Prayers that his surgery goes well, and he heals quickly.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie!


And from me!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now it is 1:30 and i am still here. i am going to bed soon. --- sam


I finally made it about 1.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know what you mean about being up at night. Makes no sense when often alone but something about is so lovely. And I seem to get more done for some reason as well. One of the things I am missing about not having a separate bedroom is that I feel guilty about staying up- and if I'm not sleeping I can't get up. Maybe soon after I get back to my place we will be able to use the bedroom (but I won't get too hopeful!). After Sydney we have 10 days at Vicks place as they will be away.


Is you DH a light sleeper? Mine wouldn't know if I got up or not. Even when we had the water bed. He might notice if I turned on the light or the TV. Of course, he did spend a good many years working midnight shift, even when the kids were little, and slept thru that. I didn't run the vacuum when he slept most of the time, but our first 9 years we had a tri-level house. I could do 2 out of the 3 floors and not bother him. Here, it's all one floor, so I don't/didn't. He even slept through me emptying and loading the dishwasher this afternoon. He is working a different shift for a few days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


Gorgeous!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you very much. We had a nice dinner out with DD, DGS and DH last evening. With DD's birthday being yesterday, mine today and DH's tomorrow, we get them all celebrated at once. It was a very nice dinner and it's such a pleasure to be with them. DH was telling DGS about his knee replacement and DGS asked him if he was getting a "prosthetic".


And happy birthday to your DD and your DH! (Wished you one just a bit ago)


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


That looks great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> My father has developed dizzy spells--they did an MRI on his head and said his inner ear was fine, so the docs still don't really know what's causing it. They gave him a motion sickness drug (meclazine? I think?) for it and he says it helps.
> 
> The afghan is a treasure and I'm sure the couple will be very happy to have it!


I am sorry to hear your dad had developed the dizzy spells. He may have fluid build up in his ears. The Meclazine is generic for Antivert, which used to be perscription. It is stronger than Dramamine. It's what I have to take when we go through West Virginia. Hope the Dr can figure out what is causing it, and he is soon better.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sonja, lovely little dress. Your blanket will be so pretty when finished.
> 
> Here it is the 7th already and TP is up to 59 pages. I'm so far behind. Went to the eye specialist on Monday and the tech took photos of my eyes. Will see the doctor on Monday to get the results and see if there is some course of action to be taken.


Hope you get good news.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I didn't see the game that went to 19 innings. Did you watch it? Must have been so exciting. My SIL watched it to the very end.


No, I didn't watch it. We are not sports fans, per say. If it is on, I will watch it, but won't just put the game on to watch. Now, if it's the grandson's game, that's a whole different story!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for little girl born June 10th. Need to make hat to match☺


Very pretty.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vonnie56 said:


> This blanket is so pretty. Would you mind sharing the pattern???
> 
> Thanks so much,
> Vonnie


Vonnie56, I don't think I have seen you at the tea party before, so WELCOME! Hope you will join us often.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Made these for my friends little girl Kaylee.
> For her doll.


Those are great!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I don't think there's much "baby" left in him. He was telling me about a girl at camp who changed from one group to his group because she likes him; and so it starts at such a young age!
> 
> He's been watching the TV show American Ninja Warrior and there's a competitor on there with a prosthetic leg so that's probably where he got the idea. He absorbs everything, seems to understand everything in the correct context and never forgets anything. He's all about being "entertaining" now so is becoming quite the conversationalist and quite the teaser.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you for the birthday greetings; they have made this a wonderful day.
> 
> Melody - love the blankets. You definitely live up to the Knitting Ninja title.
> 
> ...


Thanks Rookie, it will be good.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you Sonja. Will try that later.
> 
> Haven't been happy with the new format here on kp but now that I can post pics I hope to be around a lot more. Also I have got more of an idea of what our appointments are going to be like.
> 
> Have missed you all so much. I know there are some new ppl here at the ktp table. Hello all????


We sure have missed you!!!!! I am so happy to see you back.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I have missed you all more then you know. At first life as I knew it was so off kilter. I had to get a routine on the go for Gage and I. Some days I was doubting myself and others I knew I had made the right choice. All the love and support I received from my ktp family was amazing and helped me to get through it all. Group hug everybody (☺☺☺☺☺☺☺☺)


I'm in on the hug! (((((((everyone!))))))))


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


That is great news! Prayers continue for him, and all of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> More pics


Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> A friend of ours had terrible vertigo, he was told you have a "bubble" in your ear like in a level that helps your balance, a doctor told him it sometimes splits in 2 & causes this. He was sent to a chiropractor, I think & he tipped him this way & that & he has now been fine for several years. I know this sounds nuts????


It sounds nuts, but is very true. Not all chiropractors know how to treat it, though. The one I have now, does. However, he is the only one who has been able to help me. His son, who has followed in his father's and grandfather's footsteps, was not taught how to do it. They were in the same practice, but they have split offices, now. I had told him when he first started in his dad's office, he had to learn how to do it before his dad retired!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At last I have my next appointment with the Orthopaedic team, next Friday the 15th, they are hoping to do the op. before the end of the month. Great Birthday present!
> I know it's not quite the 8th with most of you, but *Betty (Bulldog)* has her birthday then.


That is great news, Julie! Prayers that it all goes well, and you are soon on the mend, and pain free!

Happy Birthday, Betty!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, happy birthday to you, DD & DH, nothing like getting them all done at once.
> 
> Melody, I hope the counselling helps both Greg & Gage & life will sort itself out for you. You've certainly been busy knitting, great blankets, I particularly like the colors in the baby girls one.
> 
> ...


I am sorry the "new dentists" were so rough, and made you hurt. First and last time I would see them. I am glad you found a good one that you like, even if you had to pay out of pocket. Hope your insurance will pay it. That really doesn't sound like too much for what you had done, but no fun. I am glad you got rained out of the garden. If you are still numb 5 hours later, you probably shouldn't be bent over in the garden.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> When I have this much knitting time, then you know I am getting some rest as well. It has been wonderful to knit, play cards, visit with family and just not work from a schedule. The next 4 days will include a bit of driving time so the knitting will slow down. Machriste and I have made contact and have decided to meet at a nice yarn shop and then do dinner. I am looking forward to it. Matthew will enjoy visiting a new yarn shop as well. Who knows what yarn will be calling out to him. We will be thinking of a few things to make for Lorraine as she will be losing her hair soon and tiring out. We will probably look at doing some chemo hats and maybe a prayer shawl. If I tell Matthew who I am thinking of knitting for, then he starts touching yarns and brings to me what I should knit with. He doesn't look at prices. He goes for feel of the yarn as well as care of the yarn. I wonder where he learned these skills from???? Spending time with one of the KTP is always a special moment. Machriste will get to see some of Matthew's newest cards before everyone at KAP this year. We are actually staying about 45-50 minutes northwest of where Machriste lives so it is nice to have a meeting place closer to the hotel.


Give Machriste a hug for us, and get one from her for yourself, please. It's always so much fun to meet other KTP'ers. I am glad you are getting some well deserved rest, and knitting time. Matthew has such special gifts for his art, yarn selections, and just knowing the perfect yarn and pattern to choose for special people. Where did he learn these skills from? Why, YOU, of course!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is great news, Julie! Prayers that it all goes well, and you are soon on the mend, and pain free!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Betty!


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A true story from the page of the Manchester Evening Times
> 
> ...


 :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks, Tami!


You are most welcome, Julie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A funny from mjs:
> 
> A true story from the page of the Manchester Evening Times
> 
> ...


????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A welcome back hug to Mel. You have certainly been through some very hard times. I hope they are behind you. And Julie, one to you as well as you finally get your long awaited hip surgery. Your life will be so much better. And hugs to anyone else who wants one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> A welcome back hug to Mel. You have certainly been through some very hard times. I hope they are behind you. And Julie, one to you as well as you finally get your long awaited hip surgery. Your life will be so much better. And hugs to anyone else who wants one!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair. 
The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A very unusual surprise, it's mid winter and this has sprung very early.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am glad the car wasn't damaged. Sorry you will have to have the tree removed. Prayers that his surgery goes well, and he heals quickly.


Well said, Tami.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, glad you got surgery date.
Fan, how nice. I love daffodils, they seem so cheerful.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I was on my way to bed when I checked e-mail to learn of the terrible shooting in Dallas, which is less than 50 miles from me. At this point 4 police officers are dead. There was to be a peaceful protest concerning some police shootings in the past couple of days and someone, rather several people, opened fire targeting the police. It is a terrible world we live in. I am a Christian who believes in the Second Coming of Jesus and currant events tell me that it is coming soon. Prayers for police families, etc. I am heart broken.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> At last I have my next appointment with the Orthopaedic team, next Friday the 15th, they are hoping to do the op. before the end of the month. Great Birthday present!
> I know it's not quite the 8th with most of you, but *Betty (Bulldog)* has her birthday then.


I'm hoping this is good news Julie at least you now know and can plan accordingly

Hope you read along Betty to read this birthday wish 
Have a lovely day ????????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That sounds great, hope this is the miracle for him that everyone's been praying for


Thank you Bonnie . It's just gave him and his wife such a boost


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I love watermelon. Bought one today as well as fresh peaches, blueberries & cherries, . I wish good fresh fruit was available all year, cherries are my favorite


I've been eating lots of cherries as they are so cheap to buy right now . I usually buy nectarines rather than peaches but both are also cheap to buy right now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Swedenme said:
> 
> 
> > Son has been to see his doctor today
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, happy birthday to you, DD & DH, nothing like getting them all done at once.
> 
> Melody, I hope the counselling helps both Greg & Gage & life will sort itself out for you. You've certainly been busy knitting, great blankets, I particularly like the colors in the baby girls one.
> 
> ...


Oooooooh I feel for you hope that's your last treatment for a long time . 
Rain here has been cooperating very nicely lately and only coming late evening or over night ideal for watering the garden and cooling the temperature down so I can sleep during the day it's been very warm and muggy .


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thanks for the pm Bonnie - sorry you didn't get out this way. Oh well, perhaps another time.
> It doesn't sound as if the weather in Alberta has been very nice this year. Not bad here. some really nice days then a day or so dull, with a spot of rain. We are driving down to Victoria as our son is camping there and we will have lunch with them and then possibly drop around the mall before heading home. They are in a lovely treed campground close to the highway north in Victoria.
> 
> I had another 'time' with vertigo today so have been doing my exercisess as I don't want an attack when we are down south. Miserable but usually I can control it with the exercises they give us. Frustrating though as the exercise is hard on my shoulder. Vertigo is really scary and miserable. It was a bad attack where I collapsed and hit the floor face first in 2011 when Pat was in the hospital. That was my first attack.That was when I detached the tendon in my shoulder. Miserable. I am always glad that Pat is so good if I have one. Has anyone else on here had any vertigo attacks? It is to do with the inner ear from what the doctor told me. scary though.
> ...


Lovely afghan Shirley and I hope your vertigo is better.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Happy Birthday, Rookie!


Oh is it rookies birthday. Happy Birthday Rookie????????????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep it was quite nasty for a while there... big pain. And no I really was scared about having surgery again. Mind you surgeon said I will probably get another obstruction again at some point, due to so much scar tissue. Hope not.
> 
> At the moment they are giving mums valium first thing in morning and again in the evening.... seems to be working well.


Glad the obstruction cleared for you, another surgery would not have pleasant. Good that Mom is gating back on track too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And here is the blanket. Sure you can tell who got.


Oh so pretty


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


Very nice blanket that is a nice pattern.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


That is such good news Sonya.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> More pics


Lovely photos. Aren't real wild flowers beautiful!!


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> At last I have my next appointment with the Orthopaedic team, next Friday the 15th, they are hoping to do the op. before the end of the month. Great Birthday present!
> I know it's not quite the 8th with most of you, but *Betty (Bulldog)* has her birthday then.


Great news Julie!! I am so happy for you. Wish we lived closer and I would look after Ringo for you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Baby blanket for baby Warden
> Born on June 27


Lovely blanket and welcome back. :sm11:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jeanette, happy birthday to you, DD & DH, nothing like getting them all done at once.
> 
> Melody, I hope the counselling helps both Greg & Gage & life will sort itself out for you. You've certainly been busy knitting, great blankets, I particularly like the colors in the baby girls one.
> 
> ...


Hope you aren't in too much pain when the freezing is out.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That sounds horrible Cathy. Will there be any follow up checks to be sure no surgery is needed? Being silly now but...here it goes....at least no one can say you are full of s***! Seriously, I am so glad your friend got you to the hospital quickly an tht you are out of paiin now.


Oh hardy ha ha! :sm16: :sm11: :sm11: LOL. Very funny..... however it was scar tissue not the "other" that caused it. LOL

Yes I have an appointment to see my surgeon in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
> Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
> I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair.
> The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
> I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


Hugs to you too, it is good to be able to vent, I am sure I would find it hard just because of the heat you experience.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very unusual surprise, it's mid winter and this has sprung very early.


It looks so lovely, Fan!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> This doctor sounds like a real a**.


Mmmm....... well, he FINALLY bothered to turn up today.. this afternoon actually. Of course he didnt ring me. However he has put the medication back to how it was, so if mum was to get any strong pain again we now have (again) some pain relief on board. Far out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, glad you got surgery date.
> Fan, how nice. I love daffodils, they seem so cheerful.


Not quite that far along in the process, yet, Joy- just the pre op. appointment.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sugar, sorry you had to be in hospital. Glad you are better.


Thanks... so far so good. Have taken things easy today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm hoping this is good news Julie at least you now know and can plan accordingly
> 
> Hope you read along Betty to read this birthday wish
> Have a lovely day ????????????


Thanks Sonja- makes me realise just how much I still need to sort!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Great news Julie!! I am so happy for you. Wish we lived closer and I would look after Ringo for you.


Thank you- and wouldn't that be great, but it is only a dream!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness my heart hurts for everyone involved in the awful mess that has happened in Dallas in the last few hours. Ours news shows that 11 police officers have been shot by snipers...... 5 of them have died. Just so sad and terrible. What is this world coming to.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry you've been sick but glad you seem to be on the mend. Take care & hope they get things sorted out with your mom


Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> More stuff I have done in the last 4 months....


My goodness, I see you have still been very busy with your wonderful knitting. :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
> Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
> I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair.
> The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
> I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


Well this is where you should come when you are not feeling well. I think you might be right about Parkinson's. Is he showing any signs of dementia. It is very hard on you too and we are here to listen.
Good for you on the sewing. Hope to see the picture


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son has been to see his doctor today to chat about the trials. Both his Consultant doctor and his understudy Were very happy for son as they didnt even know he had been chosen for trial treatment so quickly and they were in awe of the doctor who will be treating son , apparently he is the top doctor in his field in the whole of uk . Son is definitely choosing the London trial and he is very happy to be in such good hands and I'm happy too


Oh wow that is fantastic. You dont get better than the very best. :sm24:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very unusual surprise, it's mid winter and this has sprung very early.


Wow it is confused but wanted to show its pretty head????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Pity air travel is so costly- but a great idea, Cathy!


Oh well, we can dream. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> The blue flowers are beautiful so don't feel bad that you posted them twice. I love your beautiful scenery.


Ditto...... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> At last I have my next appointment with the Orthopaedic team, next Friday the 15th, they are hoping to do the op. before the end of the month. Great Birthday present!
> I know it's not quite the 8th with most of you, but *Betty (Bulldog)* has her birthday then.


Oh hurray. You will finally get the operation happening. Good news.

Happy Birthday Betty! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi all,
Just found out that new great grandchild coming in Dec. is a girl. Already part way through a little hoodie that I think looks like it would be for a boy but there is still the one due in Jan. think we will know what it is the end of July. I think it takes a bit away finding out but that is not my decision to make????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in on the hug! (((((((everyone!))))))))


Count me in.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I was on my way to bed when I checked e-mail to learn of the terrible shooting in Dallas, which is less than 50 miles from me. At this point 4 police officers are dead. There was to be a peaceful protest concerning some police shootings in the past couple of days and someone, rather several people, opened fire targeting the police. It is a terrible world we live in. I am a Christian who believes in the Second Coming of Jesus and currant events tell me that it is coming soon. Prayers for police families, etc. I am heart broken.


 :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Glad the obstruction cleared for you, another surgery would not have pleasant. Good that Mom is gating back on track too.


Thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

mags7 said:


> Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


Ooh more babies... exciting. :sm11: And happy Anniversary! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Sam* - Mel's baby blanket that she gave the pattern for is on page 59.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And from me!


Thank you. Are you starting to feel better?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> That is such good news Sonya.


Thank you Marilynn


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
> Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
> I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair.
> The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
> I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


I hope it's a better day. Sometimes,, medication can change the disposition of a person; worth asking the doctor(s).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sonja- makes me realise just how much I still need to sort!


Do wish some of us lived closer so we could help out especially with Ringo and after your operation


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Oh is it rookies birthday. Happy Birthday Rookie????????????


Thank you. It was a nice day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow that is fantastic. You dont get better than the very best. :sm24:


Thank you Cathy . Son didn't know the doctor was the top one but did say he was a really nice man who took his time and discussed everything with him


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Betty.

Sad about the happenings in Dallas. Saying prayers for all involved.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mags7 said:


> Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


Definitely cute and more babies to come your needles will be smoking hot remember to post some pictures when done


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh hurray. You will finally get the operation happening. Good news.
> 
> Happy Birthday Betty! :sm11: :sm11:


Provided they don't discover some medical issue to the contrary!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


Congratulations both for your Anniversary, and for your up-coming grandchildren!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Do wish some of us lived closer so we could help out especially with Ringo and after your operation


Wouldn't that be fantastic!
I have got Fan, of course, but she will be in the upheaval of getting the new carpet in! Tele-porting sounds a little risky to me!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wouldn't that be fantastic!
> I have got Fan, of course, but she will be in the upheaval of getting the new carpet in! Tele-porting sounds a little risky to me!


Definitely risky might be willing to take a chance if they could lose the spare tyre between here and there :sm23:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely risky might be willing to take a chance if they could lose the spare tyre between here and there :sm23:


lol! :sm24: :sm17: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> lol! :sm24: :sm17: :sm24:


Hello Julie how are things your end of the world here the weather is beautiful but it did play a trick on me as I took mishka out in perfect sunshine got about 2 miles from house and someone turned the tap on luckily I had a hoodie tied round my waist . The rain was that heavy that the bungalow I passed looked like a waterfall as the guttering couldn't cope with all the rain . I squelched and dripped by the time we got home . Mishka shook her fur and looked perfect again wish I could just do that. Got in the house and the sun came back out


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Betty.... Happy birthday. May your special day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how are things your end of the world here the weather is beautiful but it did play a trick on me as I took mishka out in perfect sunshine got about 2 miles from house and someone turned the tap on luckily I had a hoodie tied round my waist . The rain was that heavy that the bungalow I passed looked like a waterfall as the guttering couldn't cope with all the rain . I squelched and dripped by the time we got home . Mishka shook her fur and looked perfect again wish I could just do that. Got in the house and the sun came back out


Golly! that definitely has to be covered by one of Murphy's Laws, I especially like the image of the house being a waterfall. I am tiring now- I got out of bed at 10-48 pm., bouncing but glad now to head back. Very interesting program on, about the human larynx, that has tempted me to stay up a bit late. I can hear a Police siren in the distance, but otherwise it is a quiet night, and no rain. I was really worried my washing machine had succumbed to last nights thunderstorm, but it appears to be okay after pulling the plug out, and back in. I am now waiting for Friday to happen!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Julie how are things your end of the world here the weather is beautiful but it did play a trick on me as I took mishka out in perfect sunshine got about 2 miles from house and someone turned the tap on luckily I had a hoodie tied round my waist . The rain was that heavy that the bungalow I passed looked like a waterfall as the guttering couldn't cope with all the rain . I squelched and dripped by the time we got home . Mishka shook her fur and looked perfect again wish I could just do that. Got in the house and the sun came back out


Oh golly, yes it would be great to be able to just shake like a dog.... LOL. That sounds like it was very sudden. :sm06:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Golly! that definitely has to be covered by one of Murphy's Laws, I especially like the image of the house being a waterfall. I am tiring now- I got out of bed at 10-48 pm., bouncing but glad now to head back. Very interesting program on, about the human larynx, that has tempted me to stay up a bit late. I can hear a Police siren in the distance, but otherwise it is a quiet night, and no rain. I was really worried my washing machine had succumbed to last nights thunderstorm, but it appears to be okay after pulling the plug out, and back in. I am now waiting for Friday to happen!


Glad the washing machine is ok , you confused me totally with the waiting for Friday comment had to double check to see what day I was on ????Hope whatever day it is turns out to be a wonderful one for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh golly, yes it would be great to be able to just shake like a dog.... LOL. That sounds like it was very sudden. :sm06:


It was I can see the Pennines ( hills) from were I walk and there was a greyish looking cloud way off that way in the distance next thing I know it's above me leaking water everywhere


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I need to get to bed. Am still trying to catch up on the sleep I didnt have in hospital. Goodnight all. Enjoy your day. Keep smiling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> That is awesome news even though there will be obstacles to overcome to do the study. It is comforting to know that the top doctor in the field is willing to try and help your son. What a huge blessing.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marilynn your totes sound lovely. I need to get back to my sewing/embroidery machine but just haven't felt the inspiration lately. I have some projects I've promised that I really need to get done too!

I'm sorry that DH has been having some anger episodes. Do you think perhaps you should mention it to his doctor? I imagine he is feeling very frustrated that he has been on edge so much and doesn't know. Throwing things is not good at all especially if it could hurt you or someone else or even break something. Will have him and you in my prayers.



Railyn said:


> I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
> Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
> I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair.
> The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
> I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took him long enough! Glad it is now back in place now.

How are you feeling? Any more pain at all?


sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm....... well, he FINALLY bothered to turn up today.. this afternoon actually. Of course he didnt ring me. However he has put the medication back to how it was, so if mum was to get any strong pain again we now have (again) some pain relief on board. Far out!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I also have a heavy heart with the situation in Dallas and several areas lately in the US. I feel as if we are going backwards in time in regard to tolerance.....not tolerance....just with accepting each other regardless of race, religion, sex, etc. It saddens me deeply. And in regard to our upcoming election I feel that this is the absolute worst election year in our history. So much hate and finger pointing and blaming others seems to be permeating our society worldwide. Keeping us all in prayers.



sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness my heart hurts for everyone involved in the awful mess that has happened in Dallas in the last few hours. Ours news shows that 11 police officers have been shot by snipers...... 5 of them have died. Just so sad and terrible. What is this world coming to.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy belated anniversary Mags7! How cute that your DGD made you a card with a poem.



mags7 said:


> Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Happy Anniversary Mags & DH!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Betty!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I heard from Melyn who says she has been keeping very busy with her knitting and crochet, but she has been reading along with us, just not commenting. She sends her regards to everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Almost 10:30 a.m. here and already pretty hot; suppose to reach 97 F / 36 C today and currently is 83 F / 28 C. Feels hotter due to such humidity. You'd think having lived here most of my life I'd be used to it but it is awfully uncomfortable outside. Thank goodness for working air conditioning!

I've got a couple of errands to run to I'll TTYL.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost 10:30 a.m. here and already pretty hot; suppose to reach 97 F / 36 C today and currently is 83 F / 28 C. Feels hotter due to such humidity. You'd think having lived here most of my life I'd be used to it but it is awfully uncomfortable outside. Thank goodness for working air conditioning!
> 
> I've got a couple of errands to run to I'll TTYL.


Oh Gwen I would melt in that heat! I'm hoping that when Hannah is here (next Thursday!!!) she's not too cold, as coming from your heat, then Madrid's heat to our (hopefully) 16C will be a bit of a shock!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:40 am here and 2 loads of wash done and in the dryer now. 
Dishes to be done after breakfast.

Mission today to finish the baby blanket. 


So saddened by the situation in Dallas. So many officers taken. Makes my heart break for all involved. Hugs and prayers for Dallas❤


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hope you aren't in too much pain when the freezing is out.


No pain at all, I'm so impressed with this young dentist.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely risky might be willing to take a chance if they could lose the spare tyre between here and there :sm23:


There's a great thought, maybe I could come too????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also have a heavy heart with the situation in Dallas and several areas lately in the US. I feel as if we are going backwards in time in regard to tolerance.....not tolerance....just with accepting each other regardless of race, religion, sex, etc. It saddens me deeply. And in regard to our upcoming election I feel that this is the absolute worst election year in our history. So much hate and finger pointing and blaming others seems to be permeating our society worldwide. Keeping us all in prayers.


Well said, Gwen, it seems things have gone crazy. DH was over at the neighbors last night & they were talking about the 2 black men being killed& said, some day there is going to be a retaliation for the craziness, no sooner were the words out that the Dallas shooting came on the news. Very sad for all concerned.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Almost 10:30 a.m. here and already pretty hot; suppose to reach 97 F / 36 C today and currently is 83 F / 28 C. Feels hotter due to such humidity. You'd think having lived here most of my life I'd be used to it but it is awfully uncomfortable outside. Thank goodness for working air conditioning!
> 
> I've got a couple of errands to run to I'll TTYL.


You should come up here to visit, DH was just reading the weather channel, almost all of western Canada is cooler than normal, we usually get 25-30C most of the month of July but it's staying just about 20/68F, & lots of showers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not getting any TP posts. Have to go into my posts to find you. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Oh Gwen I would melt in that heat! I'm hoping that when Hannah is here (next Thursday!!!) she's not too cold, as coming from your heat, then Madrid's heat to our (hopefully) 16C will be a bit of a shock!


She'll need her long & woolies????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm not getting any TP posts. Have to go into my posts to find you. Does anyone know what could be causing this?


Go to the top f the page, click on "my profile"
Scrol down to notifications & see if they are turned on. 
The other day, I clicked on the wrong link in the notification & it took me to a place to turn them from, maybe, you clicked something you didn't mean to?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
Also, urinary tract infections can cause mental changes in old people, sometimes they would come in seeming like they had Alzheimer's but after a few days on antibiotic, they were there old normal self. 
It's s hard on people who are care givers, those who have diseases like Parkinson's & other debilitating illnesses get so frustrated & often take it out on those around them. I hope you can get out a couple of times a week for a break. 

Mags, happy anniversary, so cute your GD making a card.

Betty, hope you have a great birthday.

Fan, lovely daffodil, they are so pretty but winter kill in my yard????

Well, better get off here & outside before it rains again.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags7, thank you, yes, I love wild flowers. Notice you live in coastal B.C. Beautiful country. Al and I lived on Whitbey Island 1980-81.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad you could vent. So sorry for tragedy in Dallas. Feeling the need to be kinder and compassionate to all. I am tired of fear mongering and the sharp, jagged energy that promotes. Just for today I am going to live in warm, open, smooth energy of love.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mags7, Happy 53rd anniversary. An amazing accomplishment.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, loved your description of walk. I could envision the waterfall leaping off the roof. And the irony of sun coming out as soon as you got home!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Glad the washing machine is ok , you confused me totally with the waiting for Friday comment had to double check to see what day I was on ????Hope whatever day it is turns out to be a wonderful one for you


Sorry Sonja! Didn't mean to confuse you- I was writing in our Friday evening, so to me it was obvious that I meant next week, I am sincerely glad I got the washing machine going too, it was like any computer- if you disconnect the power, and wait it can reset itself!
Like it is now 4-30 am., here so you at the moment are 5-30 PM., Friday , but I am Saturday morning! Got very used to this one when it was Dave starting us off at 11 pm, GMT, Friday evening.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Go to the top f the page, click on "my profile"
> Scrol down to notifications & see if they are turned on.
> The other day, I clicked on the wrong link in the notification & it took me to a place to turn them from, maybe, you clicked something you didn't mean to?


They were clicked but my auto watch wasn't so maybe that was it. Thanks.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm only 5 days behind. I'm sorry I missed birthdays and good health wishes to everyone needing them. Will try to do better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Here is my birthday gift, getting the whole house re carpeted in pure NZ wool gorgeous luxurious pile carpet.
> It matches the mocha tiles perfectly. So thrilled, can't wait to have a complete new look in the house.
> Will be done end of the month, so lots of clearing cabinets etc to do but they will shift the furniture for us.


Beautiful looking carpet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Sam and all my Tea Party friends. We went with our friends to the Black Forest and yesterday left for the mountains in Austria. We are in Bad Gastein. I will show a map and our place is just below where it says BHF Bad Gastein. BHF is the train station here. Oh my goodness, is it beautiful. I've been awake since 3 am so I guess I will be needing a nap. Here are a few photos. I


Thanks for taking us along on your trip. The scenery looks so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Something has gone wrong the KP pictures- all images are showing just as a little square icon- I went into 'Newest Pictures' and they are all like that.
> However your birthday present sounds fantastic.


Mine are okay. Hope it has been sorted in the meantime.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well its rant time again. I went to see mum today and she was agitated... help, please, help etc. I go talk to nurse... Apparantely the doctor who she has there came back from 3 weeks holiday last Friday and CHANGED the new medication!! In fact he CANCELLED the morphine and took her off the valium from regular back to when needed..... I am SO ANGRY. First of all he is supposed to ring me if there is any change... that didnt happen. Soooo the medication that the hospital added in and also then the locum doctor the next day has all gone back to pre hospital. :sm13: Nurse said she tried to talk him out of it on Firday but he wouldnt do it. She has sent an email, coz couldnt get hold of him by phone. If I or them dont hear from him tomorrow and he changes it back then I am changing her doctor. She has been so much more settled the last 2 weeks with the valium (low dose) regular. And luckily she hasnt even needed the morphine but if she gets pain there is nothing written up.... AGAIN. Which would mean another ambulance trip..... :sm15:


How awful the doctor changed your mom's meds. I hope in the meantime, you have been able to contact him and he has put her back on the meds that helped her so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I went for my morning shower and had put the shower mat down. For some reason, when I stepped on the mat, it went flying along the floor and me with it. Luckily I got hold of the bar but not before my bum smacked the seat. Was so worried that I might have broken something but didn't. Thank goodness for that. I'm sure I'll have a beautiful bruise though. Just goes to show how quickly an accident can happen. I'll be more careful in the future.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Have arrived in Sydney. On the train to my brothers place.
> Here is the cardigan I finished this morning for Elizabeth. I knitted the same one for Maryanne. This was done in 2 ply (lace weight). Not perfect especially the neck line. But no time to improve it.


Such a pretty cardigan. Looks perfect to me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Mine are okay. Hope it has been sorted in the meantime.


Yes it came right!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Rookie & Sonja, sorry you are having. Leg cramps, they are nasty.
> 
> Sonja, love the mile a minute blanket, I've done some of them over the years
> 
> ...


I missed that you were going on a trip. Safe travels and have a great time. Have to go shopping so will close for now. On page 32.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, loved your description of walk. I could envision the waterfall leaping off the roof. And the irony of sun coming out as soon as you got home!


The only rain all day .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorry Sonja! Didn't mean to confuse you- I was writing in our Friday evening, so to me it was obvious that I meant next week, I am sincerely glad I got the washing machine going too, it was like any computer- if you disconnect the power, and wait it can reset itself!
> Like it is now 4-30 am., here so you at the moment are 5-30 PM., Friday , but I am Saturday morning! Got very used to this one when it was Dave starting us off at 11 pm, GMT, Friday evening.


Doesn't take much to confuse me Julie :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Doesn't take much to confuse me Julie :sm02:


lol!!!!!! And unlike me, you've not lived with the time zone difference, that I have since the age of nearly ten!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I came in to catch up, but I'm going to log off. My security system is going crazy blocking malicious links. Hope your systems are protected.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I came in to catch up, but I'm going to log off. My security system is going crazy blocking malicious links. Hope your systems are protected.


I seem to be okay- no alarms happening! Sorry to hear that Rookie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My current WIP - a short fingered glove for my friend Ann, she suffers more from the cold than I do, so I am knitting to the second knuckle. First pattern I've encountered to knit the little finger first.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I imagine that your 16 C / 60 F will be a welcome relief to her. She said she has a couple of pair of jeans with her and a couple of jackets so she should be okay. When it is in the 60s here she will still wear shorts some.



KateB said:


> Oh Gwen I would melt in that heat! I'm hoping that when Hannah is here (next Thursday!!!) she's not too cold, as coming from your heat, then Madrid's heat to our (hopefully) 16C will be a bit of a shock!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes when I was out running errand today they said with the heat index it felt like 102F. Wish I could come that way; Can't even enjoy the deck even with the fan on. Fall is my favorite time of year temperature wise. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> You should come up here to visit, DH was just reading the weather channel, almost all of western Canada is cooler than normal, we usually get 25-30C most of the month of July but it's staying just about 20/68F, & lots of showers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary I'm glad you are enjoying yourself and having time to finish off some of your WIPs
> I like watching fireworks from a distance so from a hill would be fine for me .
> I've finished my first crochet dress and I'm quite happy with how it turned out . I've decided to make a little headband with a butterfly on it to finish the set off


Sonja, that is really very pretty. Some little girl will look lovely in the set.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, that is really very pretty. Some little girl will look lovely in the set.


Thank you Liz I was pleased with how it turned out . I keep meaning to knit some boy things then I see a picture or a pattern and think I'll make that . I was on newest topics and someone showed a picture of a pretty bootie and asked if anyone had a pattern for it . My thought was I don't need a pattern I can knit them . Well third time must be a charm because I think I've finally managed it . I'm really pleased with how they are looking and think it will be a bootie I will knit a few times


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
> 
> Ray has very unstable blood sugars. He checks it 4 times a day or more if needed. He visits one of his drs an average of once every two weeks. He has 100% disability because of Agent Orange in Viet Nam so all guesses are off with his body. His blood sugar in a week has gone from nearly 500 to 50. There seems to be no reason for it as his diet is fairly stable. When it was so high he was on antibiotics. His body is just a mess. Thank you for your concern and comments.
> One of the side affects of Parkinson's is mood variation and depression. He does take an antidepressant. So, he has at least two major conditions that affect moods and when they cycle together it is not pretty. His head knows what is happening but he doesn't seem to be able to control is reaction. Yes, he is getting some dementia too. He had a wonderful memory and now has a hard time keeping track of things. Very sad. Just a side note, he was working on his PhD when he had his first heart attack and had all the classwork done. He didn't finish his paper. His GPA for his PhD was a 4.0. That gives you a clue as to his mind.
> I see I have written a book again. THanks for letting me vent.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey - i'm over here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-412959-1.html#9329576


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I',m feeling stressed tonight. I usually like to stay off the TP when I don't feel good but I need to talk it out. It has been hot and although I like the heat better than the cold, today was a bit much. My allergies are in full force and my head feels like it is the size of a huge beach ball.
> Something is getting to DH these last few days. He is on the razor's edge with his temper. Any little thing makes him mad. He knows it but doesn't have any idea what to do about it. He really gets upset because he gets angry so quickly. He has a tendency to cuss and throw things. Something he has never done before. A couple of days ago he was in the kitchen and I looked up to see a plastic container lid go sailing. I asked him what was wrong and he didn't know. I blame it on the Parkinson's yet the diabetic could do it too. Terrible when one has both plus arthritis so he hurts all the time. 'Nuff griping about DH. Some days he just gets to me.
> I went out awhile this afternoon and when I got home until just a few minutes ago I hadn't seen Zach. I was afraid that he had gotten out as the housekeepers were here while I was gone. I called him and he came out, looked at me and then went back into hiding. Maybe the heat is getting to the cat too. He does have very long hair.
> The knitting has been put aside for awhile and the sewing machine is running. I have made two tote bags lately. One was a special order for our real estate agent and she wanted a red rose on black. I had a hard time finding a design I liked and when I did, it took about 3 hours to stitch. I did it once and didn't like the fabric, it didn't stitch out smooth. I did it again on a heaver fabric and was much happier with it. The client loved it. The other one I made for my daughter's birthday. I haven't given it to her yet so will try to remember to take a picture of it.
> I am going to bed early for me. It is just 11pm. I usually go to bed about 2 or 3 but I feel really tired tonight. Thanks for listening to my ranting. Tomorrow will be better, I am sure. Happy knitting to each of you and hugs all around.


Vent as much as you need to. We all need a place we can safely go. The heat is not helping either one of you. And I am sure that the weather patterns lately are making your DH hurt more than usual. I am glad that Zach was just hiding. Enjoy the sewing. The rose sounds beautiful. I am sure your DD will love her's. Hope you rested well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> A very unusual surprise, it's mid winter and this has sprung very early.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz glad nothing is broken.Does scare the life out of you when something like that happens. At least it was your bum and not your head.

Julie the mitts look good????

It was so hot last night I only got 4 hours sleep. So sticky and humid????

Railyn I am glad you feel comfortable with us and vent away my dear. As your ktp family we are here for you ☺❤


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Mmmm....... well, he FINALLY bothered to turn up today.. this afternoon actually. Of course he didnt ring me. However he has put the medication back to how it was, so if mum was to get any strong pain again we now have (again) some pain relief on board. Far out!


I am glad the Dr. put the orders back as he found them. I still think he needs a kick in the pants. There has to be a mailing address, to send payment to, if nothing else, or he wouldn't get paid. Perhaps a letter telling him what you think, instead of the phone call he is not making to you?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Hmmm wasn't finished???? So of course tonight had to start a little sweater for a girl???? Yesterday was our 53rd anniversary and I went to sit with 7 year old DGD for a few hours. When I give the kids cards I write silly little poems in them so she made us a card and wrote us a little poem. It was so cute.


Happy Anniversary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thank you. Are you starting to feel better?


No. The weather is making the fibro worse. I am hurting head to toe. Literally. As to the reumetologist and primary care, they were happy with everything but the sugar. I forgot to get a copy of my blood work, but it was 141 the morning I had it taken. Don't know what the A1C was. Guess I need to back off the ice cream. Cholestoral was good. They both said TSH was borderline high, and that I would probably need a higher dose of the Armor Thyro. I will find out Monday. Oh well, I can still get around, and there are others much worse off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz glad nothing is broken.Does scare the life out of you when something like that happens. At least it was your bum and not your head.
> 
> Julie the mitts look good????
> 
> ...


Thanks Mel! I am working up now to the Ring Finger! Sorry you've had so little sleep- be sure to rest up, when you feel the need.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I also have a heavy heart with the situation in Dallas and several areas lately in the US. I feel as if we are going backwards in time in regard to tolerance.....not tolerance....just with accepting each other regardless of race, religion, sex, etc. It saddens me deeply. And in regard to our upcoming election I feel that this is the absolute worst election year in our history. So much hate and finger pointing and blaming others seems to be permeating our society worldwide. Keeping us all in prayers.


I agree. Adding my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> I heard from Melyn who says she has been keeping very busy with her knitting and crochet, but she has been reading along with us, just not commenting. She sends her regards to everyone.


Thank you for the update.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went for my morning shower and had put the shower mat down. For some reason, when I stepped on the mat, it went flying along the floor and me with it. Luckily I got hold of the bar but not before my bum smacked the seat. Was so worried that I might have broken something but didn't. Thank goodness for that. I'm sure I'll have a beautiful bruise though. Just goes to show how quickly an accident can happen. I'll be more careful in the future.


Oh, I am so glad you are okay! I have a friend who works for the telephone company. She firmly believes that if you can only have one phone in the house, it needs to be in the bathroom, because that is where the most accidents occur in the home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I came in to catch up, but I'm going to log off. My security system is going crazy blocking malicious links. Hope your systems are protected.


Mine seem fine. Hope it isn't anything that causes a problem for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current WIP - a short fingered glove for my friend Ann, she suffers more from the cold than I do, so I am knitting to the second knuckle. First pattern I've encountered to knit the little finger first.


Ann will be happy to have those!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz glad nothing is broken.Does scare the life out of you when something like that happens. At least it was your bum and not your head.
> 
> Julie the mitts look good????
> 
> ...


Do you not have air conditioning, Mel? Not enough sleep is not good for you. I know it can be expensive to run it, but if you have it, try to run it at least at night so you can sleep with it so humid.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad. 
Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights. 
Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:



> No. The weather is making the fibro worse. I am hurting head to toe. Literally. As to the reumetologist and primary care, they were happy with everything but the sugar. I forgot to get a copy of my blood work, but it was 141 the morning I had it taken. Don't know what the A1C was. Guess I need to back off the ice cream. Cholestoral was good. They both said TSH was borderline high, and that I would probably need a higher dose of the Armor Thyro. I will find out Monday. Oh well, I can still get around, and there are others much worse off.


Sorry to hear that. Hope the weather clears so your fibro can ease up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Ann will be happy to have those!


 :sm24: I am hoping so- she has to have a basal cell carcinoma cut out on Monday- so is a bit concerned about that one. It is at the end of her nose- which has masses of nerve endings.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Do you not have air conditioning, Mel? Not enough sleep is not good for you. I know it can be expensive to run it, but if you have it, try to run it at least at night so you can sleep with it so humid.


Unfortunately I don't Tami. Greg has the air conditioner in at his place. He has the 3 dogs and is on the top floor of the building as well as not a lot of shade. I keep my windows and curtains shut on days with humidity. Just was not able to sleep. Felt hot and sticky.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad.
> Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights.
> Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


 :sm24: It was her idea, really- because she wants to try and keep her hands as warm as possible. I balked at first- but seeing the yarn I had bought, having been told it was a DK, is closer to the American Sport weight- I was able to find a pattern on Ravelry that gave me the cast on for the wrist.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately I don't Tami. Greg has the air conditioner in at his place. He has the 3 dogs and is on the top floor of the building as well as not a lot of shade. I keep my windows and curtains shut on days with humidity. Just was not able to sleep. Felt hot and sticky.


Mel dear, you really must not let Greg get away with too much- I know it is your life, your decisions, and you love the guy- but he needs to take some responsibility at some point.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I whole heartedly agree with you Julie. He is going to get an air conditioner from his friends Mom for me ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope the weather clears so your fibro can ease up.


Me, too! Some is possibly residual from taking everyone to Greenfield Village on Tuesday. But I know it isn't all of it. Feet and legs maybe, from waking so much but not the rest of me. Oh well. I will live ????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I am hoping so- she has to have a basal cell carcinoma cut out on Monday- so is a bit concerned about that one. It is at the end of her nose- which has masses of nerve endings.


Ouch will pray for her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately I don't Tami. Greg has the air conditioner in at his place. He has the 3 dogs and is on the top floor of the building as well as not a lot of shade. I keep my windows and curtains shut on days with humidity. Just was not able to sleep. Felt hot and sticky.


Ok. Here our apartments have wall units. Try putting a cool wet towel around your neck. That will help a little. I can see why you are letting Greg have it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mel dear, you really must not let Greg get away with too much- I know it is your life, your decisions, and you love the guy- but he needs to take some responsibility at some point.


I started to think that also with Mel's health, until I saw Greg is on the top floor and has the dogs. I had forgotten about the dogs needing the cool also. Greg could manage just as well as Mel and Gage, but the dogs can't do much to cool down. A wet towel hung in front of a fan could also help cool.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I whole heartedly agree with you Julie. He is going to get an air conditioner from his friends Mom for me ????


I am so glad to hear that, dear! Take Care, God Bless and a great big hug for you- I would include Gage but he might be embarrassed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I started to think that also with Mel's health, until I saw Greg is on the top floor and has the dogs. I had forgotten about the dogs needing the cool also. Greg could manage just as well as Mel and Gage, but the dogs can't do much to cool down. A wet towel hung in front of a fan could also help cool.


Tami, Mel could do with having at least one of the dogs, if only for security. Greg needs to stop thinking just of self- IMHO.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I whole heartedly agree with you Julie. He is going to get an air conditioner from his friends Mom for me ????


I'm glad about that!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to have Deuce with me but I thought long and hard about it. He is with his brothers and would be lonely here. As well I am not sure I could handle him if he decided to pull or chase another dog or animal. I am certain I would go flying through the air. I am ok with this decision. I can still see them when I want to. 

Gage and I have talked about getting a pet. I like no responsibilities right now and being able to come and go as I please. Gage would love for us to get a cat. Me not so much. I am looking into adopting a pet from the shelter or getting a rescue dog. As long as it is small.

Thank you Julie and Tami. I appreciate both of your thoughts. ❤❤


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I would love to have Deuce with me but I thought long and hard about it. He is with his brothers and would be lonely here. As well I am not sure I could handle him if he decided to pull or chase another dog or animal. I am certain I would go flying through the air. I am ok with this decision. I can still see them when I want to.
> 
> Gage and I have talked about getting a pet. I like no responsibilities right now and being able to come and go as I please. Gage would love for us to get a cat. Me not so much. I am looking into adopting a pet from the shelter or getting a rescue dog. As long as it is small.
> 
> Thank you Julie and Tami. I appreciate both of your thoughts. ❤❤


Maybe a rabbit? DGS and DD just adopted one. As he puts it, he's in charge of the input and his mom is in charge of the output. Hmm..I always got that deal too with the animals so kind of glad that she's getting that end (pun intended) of it. Not sure how it's going to do with his allergies, but what do I know?

Even with the A/C the Texas heat got to me - a lot of going in and out and a lot of carrying, loading, unloading and general set up, etc. and my body temperature was making me feel sick and with a headache. I finally went to the cottage and soaked in a cool bath -- it changed everything around to where I was fine again.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, Whew you all sure are having a hot summer, it's quite cool here today with icy wind, so warm clothes needed. 
Well our company arrived last night, and they all enjoyed the meal I cooked, and the rhubarb crumble dessert I made was hoovered up with glee. They're staying until Tuesday so busy time for us. Young 10 year old Ethan read us a story he wrote for school, and boy that kid sure has imagination, so creative genes have gone down to him.
They are doing different activities around the city to keep him occupied and interested, so have a few hours before needing to get cooking again. Tonight's meal will be roast leg of lamb and all the works, with pancakes with jam and cream for dessert if they wish. 
Hugs to all needing it, cheers Fan


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tami, Mel could do with having at least one of the dogs, if only for security. Greg needs to stop thinking just of self- IMHO.


That is also true!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I would love to have Deuce with me but I thought long and hard about it. He is with his brothers and would be lonely here. As well I am not sure I could handle him if he decided to pull or chase another dog or animal. I am certain I would go flying through the air. I am ok with this decision. I can still see them when I want to.
> 
> Gage and I have talked about getting a pet. I like no responsibilities right now and being able to come and go as I please. Gage would love for us to get a cat. Me not so much. I am looking into adopting a pet from the shelter or getting a rescue dog. As long as it is small.
> 
> Thank you Julie and Tami. I appreciate both of your thoughts. ❤❤


Just a thought, Melody, but have you looked into getting a service animal, that could be a help to you? Though I do know it is one more responsibility.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Maybe a rabbit? DGS and DD just adopted one. As he puts it, he's in charge of the input and his mom is in charge of the output. Hmm..I always got that deal too with the animals so kind of glad that she's getting that end (pun intended) of it. Not sure how it's going to do with his allergies, but what do I know?
> 
> Even with the A/C the Texas heat got to me - a lot of going in and out and a lot of carrying, loading, unloading and general set up, etc. and my body temperature was making me feel sick and with a headache. I finally went to the cottage and soaked in a cool bath -- it changed everything around to where I was fine again.


Rabbits make wonderful pets! And are very easily litter trained. Don't let the pet store fool you into thinking you "have" to have the bedding in their cage, either. It's more money for them, is all. And, don't buy the store bought expensive hay for them, either. Go find a farmer that still makes the small bales, and buy directly from him. For one rabbit, one bale of hay will last pretty much most of a year. We store ours outside in a garbage can with a lid to keep it dry, and some in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, in the house to easily feed. With our mini or dwarf rabbits, our vet said no more than an 1/8 c of pellets a day, as it is like candy to them, but they could have all the hay and veggies they wanted. Ours get very few veggies, but lots of hay.

Yes, the in and out, loading, unloading and carrying in the heat and humidity is bad. I bet that cool bath did cool you down!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Whew you all sure are having a hot summer, it's quite cool here today with icy wind, so warm clothes needed.
> Well our company arrived last night, and they all enjoyed the meal I cooked, and the rhubarb crumble dessert I made was hoovered up with glee. They're staying until Tuesday so busy time for us. Young 10 year old Ethan read us a story he wrote for school, and boy that kid sure has imagination, so creative genes have gone down to him.
> They are doing different activities around the city to keep him occupied and interested, so have a few hours before needing to get cooking again. Tonight's meal will be roast leg of lamb and all the works, with pancakes with jam and cream for dessert if they wish.
> Hugs to all needing it, cheers Fan


Enjoy your company! Isn't it fun to see how we pass certain genetics down to the next generation?!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone, Whew you all sure are having a hot summer, it's quite cool here today with icy wind, so warm clothes needed.
> Well our company arrived last night, and they all enjoyed the meal I cooked, and the rhubarb crumble dessert I made was hoovered up with glee. They're staying until Tuesday so busy time for us. Young 10 year old Ethan read us a story he wrote for school, and boy that kid sure has imagination, so creative genes have gone down to him.
> They are doing different activities around the city to keep him occupied and interested, so have a few hours before needing to get cooking again. Tonight's meal will be roast leg of lamb and all the works, with pancakes with jam and cream for dessert if they wish.
> Hugs to all needing it, cheers Fan


You're a fantastic hostess. The meals sound wonderful. What a clever young man Ethan must be.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Rabbits make wonderful pets! And are very easily litter trained. Don't let the pet store fool you into thinking you "have" to have the bedding in their cage, either. It's more money for them, is all. And, don't buy the store bought expensive hay for them, either. Go find a farmer that still makes the small bales, and buy directly from him. For one rabbit, one bale of hay will last pretty much most of a year. We store ours outside in a garbage can with a lid to keep it dry, and some in a 5 gallon bucket with a lid, in the house to easily feed. With our mini or dwarf rabbits, our vet said no more than an 1/8 c of pellets a day, as it is like candy to them, but they could have all the hay and veggies they wanted. Ours get very few veggies, but lots of hay.
> 
> Yes, the in and out, loading, unloading and carrying in the heat and humidity is bad. I bet that cool bath did cool you down!


I think they bought bedding and hay while at the pet store, but DD's boyfriend is from a farm family in southern Illinois so has plenty of access to hay. It's goat birthing time at the farm and one of the goats had triplets. I think they'll be going down there sometime early next month to see all the new baby animals.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think they bought bedding and hay while at the pet store, but DD's boyfriend is from a farm family in southern Illinois so has plenty of access to hay. It's goat birthing time at the farm and one of the goats had triplets. I think they'll be going down there sometime early next month to see all the new baby animals.


Oh, that will be fun for DGS! They can use the bedding if they want, but it isn't really nessesary. Do they have it in a wire bottomed cage? That will make it's feet sore, unless there is something solid for it to stand on. (Can you tell we have had rabbits for most of the last 20 years? :sm02: ) That pet store hay is the worst of the worst. There is a Mennonite auction about an hour from here. A friend of ours used to be a driver for the Mennonites for that area. He was at the auction one day, and there were a couple of wagons of hay that no one would buy. It was horrible, not fit to feed any critter on. Some guy bought it for almost nothing. The whole lot of it. Our friend talked to him a bit later and asked what he was going to do with that nasty stuff. He told Bob, our friend, that he was going to load it into a truck, take it to, I think, New York, and unload it at a warehouse, where he had people to package it up for the pet stores. So that $10 18" x 8" x 24" bag of hay at the pet store is what you get. We can go buy a good local bale of hay for about the same $10 and have hay for a year. Good fresh hay. But, I am lucky to have a cousin that lives about 2 hours away, that GIVES us a bale a couple times a year, refuses any pay for it, just enjoys getting together with us, when we go get it, or meet somewhere to get it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A rabbit Gage would be over the moon. Me not so much. I have allergies to rabbits. Well most any animal that has fur or feathers. Lol.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went for my morning shower and had put the shower mat down. For some reason, when I stepped on the mat, it went flying along the floor and me with it. Luckily I got hold of the bar but not before my bum smacked the seat. Was so worried that I might have broken something but didn't. Thank goodness for that. I'm sure I'll have a beautiful bruise though. Just goes to show how quickly an accident can happen. I'll be more careful in the future.


Thank goodness it's just a bruise, could have been much worse. Take care


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately I don't Tami. Greg has the air conditioner in at his place. He has the 3 dogs and is on the top floor of the building as well as not a lot of shade. I keep my windows and curtains shut on days with humidity. Just was not able to sleep. Felt hot and sticky.


Do you have a fan? I saw on Facebook about putting ice in a basin & having the fan blow over it, a friend had it going one day when I was there & it really makes a difference. You could try that, pretty easy to make ice.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you folks, it's nice to be able to entertain family at times, we don't do it very often so enjoy it when able to. 
Something I do in hot weather is to sit with my feet in a bucket or basin of cold water which is quite refreshing too.
I also have cool gel packs I keep in freezer for the itching, and they're good in bed at night to keep feet etc cool too.
I just discovered a problem with my couch afghan, it's got two centres which have come undone so need to get busy and repair them. The centre yarn is quite slippery so guess my weaving came unstuck. 
Family said its to be takeout tomorrow night, so that's a break for me, and Monday night I'm doing a beef casserole to keep tummies full. 
We had a chuckle over Ethan's choice of topic for his story, all about zombies! That's 10 year old boys for you lol!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> A rabbit Gage would be over the moon. Me not so much. I have allergies to rabbits. Well most any animal that has fur or feathers. Lol.????


But not Deuce surely?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Took him long enough! Glad it is now back in place now.
> 
> How are you feeling? Any more pain at all?


I am good thanks Gwen. No pain, so far so good.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No pain at all, I'm so impressed with this young dentist.


Good to hear, will you stick with this Dentist?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good to hear, will you stick with this Dentist?


Yes, I sure will & I called the other place today to tell them to take me off their recall list & why


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you- and wouldn't that be great, but it is only a dream!


Wouldn't it though!! Wish I could hop on a plane and tell DH I am going to help a friend in NZ for a couple of weeks. If we had the money he would be totally fine with it too????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Ooh more babies... exciting. :sm11: And happy Anniversary! :sm24:


Thank you????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Congratulations both for your Anniversary, and for your up-coming grandchildren!


Thank you Julie.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy belated anniversary Mags7! How cute that your DGD made you a card with a poem.


That you Gwen and I feel the same way about the shootings. It seemed almost surreal to me like a movie scene. I have a fear that there will be more retaliations,


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> Happy Anniversary Mags & DH!


Oh what a beautiful card. Thank you????


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No pain at all, I'm so impressed with this young dentist.


That is great that you found such a great dentist.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
> Also, urinary tract infections can cause mental changes in old people, sometimes they would come in seeming like they had Alzheimer's but after a few days on antibiotic, they were there old normal self.
> It's s hard on people who are care givers, those who have diseases like Parkinson's & other debilitating illnesses get so frustrated & often take it out on those around them. I hope you can get out a couple of times a week for a break.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie. Sorry our BC weather didn't accommodate you on your trip. We are having strange weather for this time of year but I hope we don't get hit with a heat wave now like last year.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mags7, thank you, yes, I love wild flowers. Notice you live in coastal B.C. Beautiful country. Al and I lived on Whitbey Island 1980-81.


It is gorgeous here. I keep meaning to take a picture of one view along the highway, right beside the ocean as I drive into town


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mags7, Happy 53rd anniversary. An amazing accomplishment.


Thank you


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I went for my morning shower and had put the shower mat down. For some reason, when I stepped on the mat, it went flying along the floor and me with it. Luckily I got hold of the bar but not before my bum smacked the seat. Was so worried that I might have broken something but didn't. Thank goodness for that. I'm sure I'll have a beautiful bruise though. Just goes to show how quickly an accident can happen. I'll be more careful in the future.


Oh goodness glad you are o.k. How is your eye?


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My current WIP - a short fingered glove for my friend Ann, she suffers more from the cold than I do, so I am knitting to the second knuckle. First pattern I've encountered to knit the little finger first.


Love that rich brown


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes when I was out running errand today they said with the heat index it felt like 102F. Wish I could come that way; Can't even enjoy the deck even with the fan on. Fall is my favorite time of year temperature wise.


I hear you. I love fall too.


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
> ...


----------



## mags7 (Jul 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary!


Thank you Tami


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Is you DH a light sleeper? Mine wouldn't know if I got up or not. Even when we had the water bed. He might notice if I turned on the light or the TV. Of course, he did spend a good many years working midnight shift, even when the kids were little, and slept thru that. I didn't run the vacuum when he slept most of the time, but our first 9 years we had a tri-level house. I could do 2 out of the 3 floors and not bother him. Here, it's all one floor, so I don't/didn't. He even slept through me emptying and loading the dishwasher this afternoon. He is working a different shift for a few days.


He is a light sleeper- better now with the CPAP. But I figure getting up is less disturbing than tossing and turning. So roll on the day (well night I guess) when I am not sleeping with my computer and knitting in the same room.

I'm reading and commenting very little as I came on to 20 pages to read- and who knows how many on the new TP.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Unfortunately I don't Tami. Greg has the air conditioner in at his place. He has the 3 dogs and is on the top floor of the building as well as not a lot of shade. I keep my windows and curtains shut on days with humidity. Just was not able to sleep. Felt hot and sticky.


What about a fan- here they are really cheap and cost very little to run. And easily moved so you could have in the lounge area and then move it at night so you can sleep. That is what we use on hot nights- and even more effective when humidity is the biggest problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Wouldn't it though!! Wish I could hop on a plane and tell DH I am going to help a friend in NZ for a couple of weeks. If we had the money he would be totally fine with it too????


It would indeed!
Our lotto tonight has brought 5 people $13,000,000.00- I don't buy Lotto tickets any longer,
However I had help today completely to turn around the furniture in the sitting room- still have to sort out a few heaps- but it feels pretty darned good- Ringo is no longer in danger of crashing through the window down to the concrete below.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mags7 said:


> Love that rich brown


It is a really good chocolate colour- She wanted it to go with her good camel winter cloak.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorlenna I love your happy socks!


Sorlenna said:


> Here's the pair of socks I finished last night. I like this cuff pattern, so I'll probably use it again for something!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Congratulations to your son! !


Swedenme said:


> Just got some good news . My youngest son past all his end of year 1 exams with really good results so he can go back for year 2 . Now I just need to throttle him for making me worry for the last 6 weeks . Every time he mentioned them he said " I know I've failed what if I fail the resits too " he is such a little worrier , well not so little as he's 6"4


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad you didn't break a arm or leg. Hope your bruise isn't too bad.
> Julie, how thoughtful to make mitts/gloves(?), that come to 2nd joint, for you friend with cold hands. I'm sure she will appreciate them. It is probably 105F here. But I water jogged an hour so am tucked under blankets and having hot soup for lunch. It takes awhile for my feet and hands to feel warm after being in the water that long. I also did 20 minutes weights.
> Haven't walked poor Maya as I am still regaining energy after lovely wildflower day.


Thanks everyone for your concern. I do have a big black bruise this morning and am aching all over. Funny how it didn't feel so bad yesterday. I'm trying to read this TP backwards so I can catch up but will go over to the new one now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> Bonnie7591 said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn, do you check Rays blood sugars throughout the day? We used to have a man who came to the lab with very irratic blood sugars & his wife said he became mean & violent when it dropped.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm am so sorry to hear about Ray. I can relate to what you're going through. My DH also had diabetes and was getting dementia. It is so hard to watch someone you love suffer so much.


It is isn't it?! Worse still when you have no way of being in contact.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks everyone for your concern. I do have a big black bruise this morning and am aching all over. Funny how it didn't feel so bad yesterday. I'm trying to read this TP backwards so I can catch up but will go over to the new one now.


It's always worse the day after! Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is isn't it?! Worse still when you have no way of being in contact.


It must be so awful for you not to know how Fale is doing. I'm sending you a great big HUG.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> It must be so awful for you not to know how Fale is doing. I'm sending you a great big HUG.


Thanks Liz. How are the bruises?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Liz. How are the bruises?


Sore. Worse when I get out of bed and am stiff all over. It's a lovely black colour and about 5" in circumference. Have an exercise class tomorrow. Am not sure how I'll manage but better to go than stiffen up.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sore. Worse when I get out of bed and am stiff all over. It's a lovely black colour and about 5" in circumference. Have an exercise class tomorrow. Am not sure how I'll manage but better to go than stiffen up.


Do you think it might be wise to get it checked?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you think it might be wise to get it checked?


I might do that but this new doctor that I have is different. My previous doctor used to see me every 3 months and follow up on any problems I had. This one gets his receptionist to call me to tell me that he's putting me on a new med. I'm not sure that I have any confidence in him. Unfortunately, I can't give him up. Had to sign a contract when I moved here. Very strange goings on these days. I had a blood test last week to check my pancreas and the enzymes are elevated. I expected to hear from him but not a word. I'll have to call him this week to see what he has to say.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I might do that but this new doctor that I have is different. My previous doctor used to see me every 3 months and follow up on any problems I had. This one gets his receptionist to call me to tell me that he's putting me on a new med. I'm not sure that I have any confidence in him. Unfortunately, I can't give him up. Had to sign a contract when I moved here. Very strange goings on these days. I had a blood test last week to check my pancreas and the enzymes are elevated. I expected to hear from him but not a word. I'll have to call him this week to see what he has to say.


I am sorry to hear that Liz, contracting takes away a lot of your freedoms.


----------

